# Prisma Puzzle Timer



## Walter Souza (Nov 27, 2010)

Introducing Prisma Puzzle Timer 0.6:

Download: https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-timer/downloads/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.6.jar
Project home (source code available): http://prismapuzzletimer.com/

Mac OS X version by Mads Mohr Christensen: https://bitbucket.org/mohr/prisma-puzzle-timer/

















Main features:


 Support for 2x2x2-7x7x7, Rubik's clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Square-1, Skewb, Floppy cube (1x3x3), Tower cube (2x2x3), Rubik's tower (2x2x4) and Rubik's domino (2x3x3)
 Custom categories
 Random state scramblers for 2x2x2, 3x3x3, Rubik's clock, Pyraminx, Square-1, Skewb, Floppy cube, Tower cube, Rubik's tower and Rubik's domino
 Fixed length random state scramblers for 2x2x2 and Pyraminx
 Special scramblers for 3x3x3 and Square-1
 Tips for 3x3x3 (optimal cross, BLD methods) and Square-1 (optimal cube shape)
 Zero-configuration Stackmat Timer support (actually, you have to select the input device)
 Keyboard timer using space or ctrl keys
 Inspection time
 3D visualization of scrambles
 History window with histogram, graph, statistics and times
 Scramble queue manipulation
 Session summary
 Color scheme editor

Hope you like it. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## 4. (Nov 27, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## da25centz (Nov 27, 2010)

amazing. everything you could ever want in a timer


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 27, 2010)

This is now going to become my main timer it is awesome


----------



## Laura O (Nov 27, 2010)

Really nice, the tips are very helpful.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 27, 2010)

Ooh, those are some interesting new features; I like the edge-only and corner-only scrambles and the pretty scramble image.

I'm not chiding, just curious: Where did you get all the implementations from? (scrambles, Stackmat support, cube views)

Where/how do the times get saved? Do they?


May I suggest that you come up with a spiffier name than "Puzzle Timer"?



(Just looked at the source; it looks pretty nice. For clarification: Does the license mean you allow re-use of components?)


----------



## x-colo-x (Nov 27, 2010)

Really nice


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 27, 2010)

Great timer! Clean interface, easy to use. Thumbs-up.


----------



## jfly (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! I vote this for most impressive first post ever.

This has like all the good features of cct and none of the footprint. It even has incremental scramble view!

There's probably no reason left for people to be using cct.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 27, 2010)

:0 I can't think of something else to say.

EDIT: after playing with this for a while the only thing is a way to save times.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2010)

First, let me start by saying that this time is absolutely wonderful. I haven't been using CCT due to the actual feel of it, the load time, and the missing (somewhat) options. This timer fixes these issues, and poses new features that are pretty exciting.

The one thing that I'm missing either due to it actually be missing or due to my silly inability to find it is a setting for inspection after one hits the spacebar for the first time. This would be very useful, but I don't know how you could implement this for StackMatted solves.

Cheers and great job,
Stachu


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 27, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 27, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> :0 I can't think of something else to say.
> 
> EDIT: after playing with this for a while the only thing is a way to save times.


 
If you go to view -> history your times are saved there. However, I would like something more like gqtimer where you have the ability to manually save sessions.

In the above mentioned history section, it'd be nice if when clicking on "start" or "time" that it would sort them from least to greatest or something. Other than that, I'm loving this timer and will probably use it as my main timer from now on.


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 27, 2010)

First of all, thanks for the compliments.



> I'm not chiding, just curious: Where did you get all the implementations from? (scrambles, Stackmat support, cube views)



I implemented them myself.

To learn about solvers, Kociemba's and Jaap's websites are by far the best reference.

Florian Weingarten's website have information about the Stackmat timer protocol. I also took a look at CCT's source code (although I didn't quite understand what it does).

The scramble viewers were inspired by Ryan Heise's simulator.



> Where/how do the times get saved? Do they?



Yes, they do. All data is stored in an embedded relational database (H2).



> May I suggest that you come up with a spiffier name than "Puzzle Timer"?



Does it sound silly? I think I can still change the name without causing confusion, so I'm open to suggestions. By the way, have anyone caught a spelling/grammar mistake in the program?



> (Just looked at the source; it looks pretty nice. For clarification: Does the license mean you allow re-use of components?)



All the code is under MIT license so you can modify/reuse however you like. If you need some help, let me know.


----------



## choza244 (Nov 27, 2010)

This timer is really nice, but there is someting that some poeple really need, an option to manually input the times because they use a timer like the QJ that cannot be connected to the pc, that's the only thing i think is missing, and the other thing is that i prefer the way that cct manage the sessions, because this timer just show all the times together.

I use cct but overall i'm liking this timer much more, as a suggestion and a favor, please add an option to manually input the times, and this will be an awesome timer.

BTW i like the 3D visualitazions of the sq-1 and the clock, they'r awesome

And i have a question, The average (last 12) excludes the best and worst times? or is calculated with the 12 times

Thanks in advance


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2010)

First I will say that this timer looks great (although I will not use it).

Would you be willing to change the stats around? Instead of mean/SD/best of 3/10, which few people use, it would be better to have the best time, current and recent average of 5/12 with SD (not counting the best/worst times), and possibly average of 100 and/or session average.


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 27, 2010)

> The one thing that I'm missing either due to it actually be missing or due to my silly inability to find it is a setting for inspection after one hits the spacebar for the first time. This would be very useful, but I don't know how you could implement this for StackMatted solves.



It's not implemented. This feature doesn't play well with stackmat timers. Maybe I can try to use, say, the left pad as the trigger so you don't have to use both the timer AND the keyboard.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> It's not implemented. This feature doesn't play well with stackmat timers. Maybe I can try to use, say, the left pad as the trigger so you don't have to use both the timer AND the keyboard.


 Mhmm, maybe some sort of double-tap could work, two taps in the left pad within x amount of time.


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 27, 2010)

> This timer is really nice, but there is someting that some poeple really need, an option to manually input the times because they use a timer like the QJ that cannot be connected to the pc, that's the only thing i think is missing, and the other thing is that i prefer the way that cct manage the sessions, because this timer just show all the times together.
> 
> I use cct but overall i'm liking this timer much more, as a suggestion and a favor, please add an option to manually input the times, and this will be an awesome timer.



View -> History -> Add solutions...
Is it an awesome timer now?

About the sessions... I think it's the main reason people complain about CCT. I made this choice early in the design and I don't think it'll ever change. Sorry.



> BTW i like the 3D visualitazions of the sq-1 and the clock, they'r awesome



Thanks. It was a lot of work.



> And i have a question, The average (last 12) excludes the best and worst times? or is calculated with the 12 times



It excludes the best and worst times. I'd like to call it "trimmed mean", but "average" is the official WCA nomenclature.


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 27, 2010)

> First I will say that this timer looks great (although I will not use it).



Any particular reason?



> Would you be willing to change the stats around? Instead of mean/SD/best of 3/10, which few people use, it would be better to have the best time, current and recent average of 5/12 with SD (not counting the best/worst times), and possibly average of 100 and/or session average.



You mean in the main window, right? Well, it can be done. The stats code needs work anyway. I'll try to add "interquartile mean", "skewness" and "kurtosis" in the next release.


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 27, 2010)

> Mhmm, maybe some sort of double-tap could work, two taps in the left pad within x amount of time.



This wouldn't work. I can't quite remember, but I think the timer status are updated only 3 or 4 times per sec. A double tap can't be detected.


----------



## choza244 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh, really nice but still find something odd jeje (sorry).

The way i do it is that i modify the time i just did so that i can input the time i get in the program but keeping the scramble the program gave me, so i just press the spacebar 2 times and register a random time (0.06 for example) and then i modify it with the right time but keeping the scramble, and then it show me the new scramble, etc...

But in your timer i have to input the scramble and the time, is there a possibility that you can just modify the time you just got??

and i just want to clarify that i just don't use it to input manually the times, if that were the case i would use excel to calculate the average LOL, sometimes i do the times in the program and sometimes in the (phisic) timer)


----------



## falcon71 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, this is really an awesome timer!

I only have problems with the Stackmat timer. The Stackmat works fine in CCT, but I can't get it to work with the Puzzle Timer.

I enabled the Stackmat as the timer trigger and I choose the same input device as in CCT. But when the Stackmat is running, nothing happens in the Puzzle Timer. I also tried all other input devices and they don't work either.

Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## shelley (Nov 27, 2010)

What version of java does this require? I have Java 6 and can run CCT fine, but this just shows up as a blank gray window.

Edit: Running from command line doesn't give me any helpful error messages, either.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 27, 2010)

Since I'll probably be switching to this over CCT for my offline timer, I'll try to be as supportive as possible with bug reports/feature requests.

For now:

Easy manual time input (e.g. have "Manual Entry" as a timer trigger and turn the display time into a big input field)
Full-screen timing view
For partial scrambles, provide a way to see what the last turn is (CCT highlight the turn).
Provide a way to copy the scramble (current and past) so that people can share interesting scrambles. Even better, I would love to be able to get to http://alg.garron.us/?alg=&ini=R_U_R-&name=Rubik-s_Cube_Solve_by_Lucas_Garron_on_Nov_27,_2010:_7.52#AlgTyper easily, in order to reconstruct a fast solve I just did - but that's just me.
Your Fridrich scrambles are upside-down from how most people use them.
3OP Permutation-only Scramble / Orientation-only scramble
Add to tips: M2R2 solver (and maybe BH solver). Possibly expand into other methods/steps, but that's a different issue.
Eventually: Configuration. CCT has it for a lot of things, like language, GUI (layout, fonts, background), and statistics. I would say language is the only one that really matters, since internationalization would help it catch on word-wide.
Read times/inspection like CCT. A lot of existing voices are here and with CCT 0.9.6, but you'd have a chance to redesign how time reading works.
More intuitive management for times, puzzles, histories, sessions. I like CCT's session management, but it's notoriously unreliable.
Would be really cool: Doing solves on the 3D displays like the Heise sim. (Ask around if you need to find out the conventional keybindings.) 

That's all for now. I'm surprised by how many of the important features from CCT have been implemented here succinctly.

I might like to try to implement some of these myself. What's your build method? It seems there's a .project file for Eclipse.

EDIT: Shelley's post reminds me that I almost forgot: Flight Simulator, please.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> Any particular reason?


It's nothing against your timer, just that I made qqtimer to be the kind of timer I wanted to have (in terms of style, simplicity, statistics, etc). I don't want you to compromise your style to make something I'd want to use - it's important for the community to have very different timers to choose from.



Walter Souza said:


> You mean in the main window, right? Well, it can be done. The stats code needs work anyway. I'll try to add "interquartile mean", "skewness" and "kurtosis" in the next release.


I don't think skewness and kurtosis would be all that useful for cubing, and most people would have no clue what they are anyway. They might not be useful at all for smaller sessions (much less than 100 solves, say) because a few very good or bad solves would have a great impact on them. SD is probably the most complicated thing that would matter for comparing people (or judging improvement).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 27, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> Does it sound silly? I think I can still change the name without causing confusion, so I'm open to suggestions. By the way, have anyone caught a spelling/grammar mistake in the program?


It doesn't sound silly, but it sounds unprofessional. It sounds generic like a lot of timers out there (say, cubetimer), but it's highly more polished than that.

I would suggest something interesting based either on your name (WaSoTimer?), the idea behind the timer (Java Easy Timer - JET!), or something memorable (ChronoSolve), hopefully with a good acronym. Except my suggestions are bad; I'd encourage you hold a short contest on this forum to see if anyone comes up with a nice name.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you so much!
This timer really really cool, I love it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 27, 2010)

[3:19:38 PM] Waffo: but in srs new timer need proper name
[3:19:43 PM] Stachu Korick: yarly

Puzzle Timer sounds generic :3


----------



## da25centz (Nov 27, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> [3:19:38 PM] Waffo: but in srs new timer need proper name
> [3:19:43 PM] Stachu Korick: yarly
> 
> Puzzle Timer sounds generic :3


 
are we naming this timer "yarly"?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2010)

da25centz said:


> are we naming this timer "yarly"?


 
Definitely what I meant.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 27, 2010)

Can it run on Macs?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 27, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Can it run on Macs?


Yes.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2010)

amazing timer, I am using this as my offline timer from now on.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 27, 2010)

It's awesome. The f2l scrambling is really helpful.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 27, 2010)

Absolutely love the corners/edges only scrambles. However the stats displayed needs some changes IMO. Stuff like SD (last 3), Best Time (last 3), and Mean (last 10) are mostly useless and a waste of space at the main display board. You should at least have best average of 5 and 12, and best time in the session. 

I would also personally like the display of times to be descending instead of ascending but that's mainly due to habit cultivated through CCT and qqtimer.


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 28, 2010)

Great Timer i like it alot more the CCT already. its great and has pretty much everything i want. Plus it remembers your history even when you close it

A few thing i have found wrong in the latest version .3 
* PLL and OLL and F2L are all upside down to how most people use them. Most people go white cross on bottom
*There needs to be an easier way to imput manual times.
*Lastly the name im not sure what but something easy to remember because Puzzle Timer is too generic i think


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 28, 2010)

Great stuff!
Love the optimal cross.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 28, 2010)

Great timer - needs more of what CCT has! WCA inspection and judge voices: I don't solve well unless Stefan's voice tells me my times! I want to paste scrambles from clipboard and the Undo of CCT allows me to roll back to the last scramble. I like my long solve times in minutes and seconds: a teraminx solve in seconds just looks bad! I'll get involved with some patches as soon as I have some time. Great work.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 28, 2010)

*Suggestions: *

For blindfolded events, don't show a picture of the scrambled cube. I don't think anybody would cheat and look at that before they start timing but it's still possible.
Allow the order of categories to be changed in the category manager. It would be nice to put my main events at the top of the list for easy access.
Show the best averages in the session, and save space by moving the standard deviation from it's own line to the same line as the average/mean, like "(σ = 2.00)".
Showing the best time out of the last 5/10 solves isn't really necessary.
Group avg5/12 together, and mo3/10, instead of avg5/mo3 and avg12/mo10. Most people don't care about means so keeping the averages together puts the relevant information closer together.
Maybe add the ability to add splits to certain categories? It's a useful feature for some events.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 28, 2010)

How do I save an average? I do an average of 5, it tells me I had a pb. Then I say, ok, I'll another one. So I clear the previous times, and do another one. Even though the second one was slower, it tells me I have a new pb because I cleared the old one...


----------



## blade740 (Nov 28, 2010)

I get the same problem as Shelley. Running on linux (and I assume she is too). No error message, just a blank window.


[[email protected] ~]$ java -version
java version "1.6.0_22"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_22-b04)
Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 17.1-b03, mixed mode)


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 28, 2010)

For the main screen statistics I think that they should be organized like this:

number of times: # of non-DNF solves/total # of solves
best time: XX:XX.XX
worst time: XX:XX.XX

session avg: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)
session mean: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)

current mean3: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)
best mean3: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)

current avg5: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)
best avg5: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)

current mean10: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)
best mean10: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)

current avg12: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)
best avg12: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)

current avg100: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)
best avg100: XX:XX.XX (σ = X.XX)

NOTE: avg100 is not necessary


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 28, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> For the main screen statistics I think that they should be organized like this:
> 
> number of times: # of non-DNF solves/total # of solves
> best time: XX:XX.XX
> ...


 
I think this would be the perfect option


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 28, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> How do I save an average? I do an average of 5, it tells me I had a pb. Then I say, ok, I'll another one. So I clear the previous times, and do another one. Even though the second one was slower, it tells me I have a new pb because I cleared the old one...


 
You aren't supposed to clear any times when you want to start a new average. From what I can tell, your choices are: continue solving (without clearing times) or exit out and start the program again if you don't want your previous times displayed.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 28, 2010)

When I click on the .jar file it opens this blank window. When I try to delete it won't let me because it's java se binary thingie.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 28, 2010)

Another suggestion:

Don't let averages roll between sessions. I did an average of 12 earlier today, then I did a new session which was bad so I deleted it. Now I've done 88 solves and it's giving me an average of 100, which isn't really an average of 100 because the earlier solves shouldn't be included.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 28, 2010)

I've don't an Ao50 and so far I've hit the spacebar and the timer hasn't started more than five times. The statistics layout is a little confusing. Maybe have a button that will switch it from averages to means so it would be like this:

[Button for Mean]
Best Time:xx.xx
Worst Time:xx.xx

Current Ao5:xx.xx
Best Ao5:xx.xx 

Current Ao12:xx.xx
Best Ao12:xx.xx

Current Session Average:xx.xx
Standard Deviation:x.xx



And then if you have Mean selected just have the button toggle to averages. An option to toggle on Ao50 and Ao100 would be pretty helpful as well. I like interface, it looks very clean except for the statistics section which is hard to find what you're looking for.



A question as well: How can I save this to my desktop so that it has a shortcut on my monitor?


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 28, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> A question as well: How can I save this to my desktop so that it has a shortcut on my monitor?


 
go to where the file is saved, right click, hit send to desktop.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Louis McDonald (Nov 28, 2010)

I think you just need the ability to save separate sessions as you do on cct?? Great timer otherwise


----------



## Faz (Nov 28, 2010)

eww 6 gen 2x2 scrambles.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 28, 2010)

Lolfaz. anyway, I can't it to work. How are you supposed to open it? I keep getting a blank window titled: "Puzzle Timer". How do I fix?

Edit: I fix it myself. The timer is very sexy.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 28, 2010)

blade740 said:


> I get the same problem as Shelley. Running on linux (and I assume she is too). No error message, just a blank window.
> 
> 
> [[email protected] ~]$ java -version
> ...



Works fine for me. Running Ubuntu 10.04.

```
[email protected]:~$ java -version
java version "1.6.0_22"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_22-b04)
Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 17.1-b03, mixed mode)
```


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 28, 2010)

I fu**ing wish that timer existed before, history wouldve been great to see 
but very nice one sir, good job, amazing!!

edit: ninja-fixed a typo


----------



## cuberr (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't get it to open. I've downloaded it many times and it still just opens to a blank window or it tells me there is an error. I have a mac, has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 28, 2010)

cuberr said:


> I can't get it to open. I've downloaded it many times and it still just opens to a blank window or it tells me there is an error. I have a mac, has anyone else had this problem?


Get that: http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp I had the same problem.


----------



## cuberr (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks!

Edit: I downloaded that and the same thing still occurs..


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 28, 2010)

Might I suggest a session average instead of session mean. It's bad when you get one DNF and the mean becomes DNF.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 28, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Might I suggest a session average instead of session mean. It's bad when you get one DNF and the mean becomes DNF.


 
Yes, I hadn't noticed that one. On CCT it gives you and average xx solves of yy attempts where the DNFs are left out.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 28, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Yes, I hadn't noticed that one. On CCT it gives you and average xx solves of yy attempts where the DNFs are left out.


Which Jeremy was trying to fix.

It should be a good representation of a typical time for the session, so some good options are:

- Median
- DNF-dependent trimmed average (where the number of trimmed times from both ends equals the number of DNFs)
- Average of your middle 50% of solves.


----------



## jfly (Nov 28, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Which Jeremy was trying to fix.
> 
> It should be a good representation of a typical time for the session, so some good options are:
> 
> ...



Yeah, throwing out all DNFs is bad. I would love to see people use Michael Gottlieb's suggestion: Throw out (n/10 rounded up the nearest even number) solves, and average what's left behind. This basically amounts to averaging the middle 90% of solves.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 28, 2010)

It's a dream come true <3
You should add puzzles from QQTimer.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 28, 2010)

cuberr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I downloaded that and the same thing still occurs..


I'm not sure that's the mac version, try to find the mac version.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 28, 2010)

One thing I reccomend you add is to make the scramble selectable, that is, so I can copy and paste it.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2010)

Wonderful timer, I've always tried using CCT since I wanted a nice, downloadable timer but CCT never really cut out for me. This will be the best timer ever (for me) if I can get my stackmat working fine on this.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome timer!

Being the noob I am at reading scrambles, an animated cube scrambling itself as you click it (perhaps with options regarding speed of the animation) would make this pretty much perfect for the less advanced cubers.


----------



## Boscotheclown (Nov 29, 2010)

Absolutely love it! Works with no problems for me. I really like the fact that it has a cube for you to see if you got the scramble right. One thing though is that when I start a new session after a few solves it will sometimes give me a message saying that I have a new personal best for an average of twelve. Even though I haven't even done twelve solves yet. I am assuming that it means the last twelve solves you did from that session and the previous one?


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 29, 2010)

More trainers. But the timer is awesome.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 29, 2010)

cuberr said:


> I can't get it to open. I've downloaded it many times and it still just opens to a blank window or it tells me there is an error. I have a mac, has anyone else had this problem?


 
I'm running it on a mac and it works fine.


This timer is awesome. I never really liked CCT, not sure why. But I think I will use this as my main timer now.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2010)

I was using puzzle timer a bit yesterday, and then I closed it out, thinking it would save the session. 
Then a little later, I opened it up, and my session was gone. Is this normal? If so, I think it would be
a good idea to put it in.


----------



## poller (Nov 29, 2010)

amazing timer.. i like it...

but on Ubuntu 10.10 it doesnt work with ma stackmat timer.. cct works fine.. is there maybe any workaround or fix for this problem?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 30, 2010)

Make it save times and make selectable scrambles.


----------



## tertius (Nov 30, 2010)

The timer is great but I can't pull up the times after I close the program. I downloaded H2, but can't seem to figure out how to install it (maybe I have?). 

What do I need to do to get it to locate the old times (tried the history menu option)? The completed times database is on my desktop but the extension .h2.db will not open.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 30, 2010)

2 more suggestions:
Make 2x2 scrambles use only RUF, random state, and maybe an option for non-optimal random state.
Make 4x4 scrambles only use the ruf wide turns.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 2 more suggestions:
> Make 2x2 scrambles use only RUF, random state, and maybe an option for non-optimal random state.
> Make 4x4 scrambles only use the ruf wide turns.



Don't you mean sub-optimal 2x2x2 scrambler?


And for the people who says it doesn't save your session... Then yes, it is not supposed to save the session, but it stores your times in a DB so you can view your history/stats for each puzzle (view -> history...). If this doesn't work, then it is a bug  (it works fine for me )


----------



## dcrystalj (Nov 30, 2010)

HI i like it but make inspectation time, and when in full screen mode should be able to resize font of timer (biger 00:00.00)


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 30, 2010)

falcon71 said:


> Wow, this is really an awesome timer!
> 
> I only have problems with the Stackmat timer. The Stackmat works fine in CCT, but I can't get it to work with the Puzzle Timer.
> 
> ...


 
Try the other way around. First select the device, then select Options -> Timer trigger -> Stackmat timer.


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 30, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Since I'll probably be switching to this over CCT for my offline timer, I'll try to be as supportive as possible with bug reports/feature requests.
> 
> For now:
> 
> ...


 
Some good ideas here. I'll think about them.

What would be a "more intuitive management for times, puzzles, histories, sessions"? I think the current way is pretty straightforward.

Honest question: what sessions are used for? Why should they span more than one run of the program?

My current deployment method is Export... -> Runnable jar file in Eclipse. It works fine for a solo developer.


----------



## falcon71 (Nov 30, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> Try the other way around. First select the device, then select Options -> Timer trigger -> Stackmat timer.


 
Thank you, I tried that but it still won't work.
I'm using Windows 7 64bit and Java 1.6.0_22


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 30, 2010)

> I don't think skewness and kurtosis would be all that useful for cubing, and most people would have no clue what they are anyway. They might not be useful at all for smaller sessions (much less than 100 solves, say) because a few very good or bad solves would have a great impact on them. SD is probably the most complicated thing that would matter for comparing people (or judging improvement).



I think having a number to describe the asymmetry of mo100's would be cool. Kurtosis really isn't that useful.


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 30, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Great timer - needs more of what CCT has! WCA inspection and judge voices: I don't solve well unless Stefan's voice tells me my times! I want to paste scrambles from clipboard and the Undo of CCT allows me to roll back to the last scramble. I like my long solve times in minutes and seconds: a teraminx solve in seconds just looks bad! I'll get involved with some patches as soon as I have some time. Great work.


 
Getting scrambles from the clipboard can be useful. Creating a new file to import a single scramble is surely cumbersome.


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> *Suggestions: *
> 
> For blindfolded events, don't show a picture of the scrambled cube. I don't think anybody would cheat and look at that before they start timing but it's still possible.
> Allow the order of categories to be changed in the category manager. It would be nice to put my main events at the top of the list for easy access.
> ...


 
Why hide the viewer? If you're tempted to cheat, you'll probably look at the puzzle in front of you anyway.

Reordering of the categories is in my todo list.


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 30, 2010)

falcon71 said:


> Thank you, I tried that but it still won't work.
> I'm using Windows 7 64bit and Java 1.6.0_22


 
Send me a 30s sound file (.wav, mono, 44100Hz) of your stackmat timer output. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 30, 2010)

I would recommend only having your records update after each run of the program:

sometimes Ill do like 8 solves, and close puzzle timer
If i come back later and do another 5 solves, it will probably tell me that I got a pb avg of 12. Although I do like that it saves your pb's for single, a5, a12, etc. I think that the data for those should only be pulled from the current session


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm having a slight glitch when trying to run this, but I have got the app to run. I'll edit my post with more features I'd like to see once I get it working how it should.

I had some stuff written about what I would like to see but since I finally got it working (somewhat) I deleted my text and will come back and edit it once I get a better view of the app. Good work though so far!


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 30, 2010)

The timer looks good. This is probably going to replace J-Net and CCT as my new timer. One suggestion though and I'm not sure if this has been discussed but I didn't see this mentioned. 

It could be a good idea if you add a LL scrambler for the 3x3. I find myself wanting to cut down my LL times all the time. This would be cool to have a LL scrambler.


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 30, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> The timer looks good. This is probably going to replace J-Net and CCT as my new timer. One suggestion though and I'm not sure if this has been discussed but I didn't see this mentioned.
> 
> It could be a good idea if you add a LL scrambler for the 3x3. I find myself wanting to cut down my LL times all the time. This would be cool to have a LL scrambler.


 
You can create a new category named "Rubik's cube - Last layer" using "Fridrich - OLL training scrambler" as scrambler.


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2010)

That won't give all the cases..


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 30, 2010)

joey said:


> That won't give all the cases..


 
Why not?


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2010)

Because there are only 57 OLLs..
And everytime you get the the same OLL with this timer, you'll just get the same PLL all the time.


----------



## otsyke (Nov 30, 2010)

to solve the gray window problem try setting this environment variabile befor launching the jar from the same console:


```
export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit
```

worked for me. Then add to your ~/.pam_environment or /etc/environment file.


----------



## cisco (Dec 1, 2010)

@joey I've not tested it, but I'm pretty sure you'll get different PLL's whith the same OLL each time. Much as you'd expect with an actual cube after solving F2L.

@otsyke Yeah, I had this issue with java + compiz but ages ago, I though it'd be already solved.

@Walter Man you're doing an EXCELLENT work, keep on with that


----------



## demma (Dec 1, 2010)

Excelent work! Congrats.
Keeping an eye on this thread to see more stuff coming.


----------



## gamma105 (Dec 2, 2010)

great job! love the timer!! please let us know when you get the stackmat timer to work


----------



## cisco (Dec 2, 2010)

actually, the stackmat timer is currently working (I was playing with it yesterday) =\


----------



## oranjules (Dec 2, 2010)

very good job ! it's going to be my main timer 
a suggestion : could you make sub-optimal scrambles for pyraminx, like qqtimer ? It's better when you don't know that your scramble is very lucky


----------



## Godmil (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh man, this is brilliant, I love how easy it is to bring up optimal Cross solutions. It's really helping me.

Edit: I'm also loving that it provides a session summary with the best Ao5 and Ao12... saves soo much time.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Dec 3, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> ...
> The one thing that I'm missing either due to it actually be missing or due to my silly inability to find it is a setting for inspection after one hits the spacebar for the first time. This would be very useful,...
> heers and great job,
> Stachu



Great work, and yes the inspection time would be great even as keybord only addon, but non of the timers I tried so far has this feature.


----------



## joey (Dec 3, 2010)

You haven't used JNet, CCT or qqTimer? All have inspection...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2010)

I love the easy cross scrambles. They've really helped me look ahead into my 1st F2L pair.
A medium cross setting would be awesome to help the transition to planning the 1st F2L pair on all scrambles.


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

When using keyboard timer, it should at least have the option of stopping the timer with any key.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 4, 2010)

Status update.

Main window:








Partial scramble highlighting
Changes in statistics panel

Puzzles:







Skewb
Rubik's domino (3x3x2)
Floppy cube (1x3x3)
Tower cube (2x2x3)
Rubik's tower (2x2x4)

Scramblers:


3OP orientation training
3OP permutation training
3x3x3 <U, L>
3x3x3 <U, R>
2x2x2 <U, R, F>
2x2x2 suboptimal random state
Pyraminx suboptimal random state
Skewb optimal random state
Rubik's domino optimal random state
Floppy cube optimal random state
Tower cube optimal random state
 Rubik's tower random state

Statistics:


Interquartile mean

Stackmat timer:


Interpreter can handle inverted signal


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 4, 2010)

Can you input times manually?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 4, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Can you input times manually?


 
Yes. View -> History -> Add solutions...


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2010)

How do I download the updated Puzzle Timer? I can't find it in the downloads section


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 4, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> How do I download the updated Puzzle Timer? I can't find it in the downloads section


 
It's only available in source form. If you want to be a tester, I can send you an executable.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 4, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> Yes. View -> History -> Add solutions...


 
I was looking for a simple way. Kind of like what you can do with QQTimer; where you can change the timer into a typing box (or whatever the box is called).


----------



## Carrot (Dec 4, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> It's only available in source form. If you want to be a tester, I can send you an executable.


 
Hi, when you upload the newer versions, is it possible that it can import your statistics from earlier verisons? (just in case that I suddenly have done 5000 pyraminx solves, and then you release an update that I just MUST have )


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2010)

Won't it just use the same db..?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 4, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I was looking for a simple way. Kind of like what you can do with QQTimer; where you can change the timer into a typing box (or whatever the box is called).


 
Several people requested this. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 4, 2010)

Odder said:


> Hi, when you upload the newer versions, is it possible that it can import your statistics from earlier verisons? (just in case that I suddenly have done 5000 pyraminx solves, and then you release an update that I just MUST have )


 
Yes. It'll be backward compatible.



joey said:


> Won't it just use the same db..?



More likely it'll use a superset of the old db schema.


----------



## XXGeneration (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it possible to make it so that for a period of time after you stop the timer, you can't start another solve again?
I distinctly remember this being available on qqtimer, and that was a really helpful feature.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 4, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> Several people requested this. I'm thinking about it.


 
Thank you. I don't like keyboard timers.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 4, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> Is it possible to make it so that for a period of time after you stop the timer, you can't start another solve again?
> I distinctly remember this being available on qqtimer, and that was a really helpful feature.


 
Is it to prevent accidentally starting another solve, isn't it? Good idea.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 6, 2010)

Does this timer require the cable from the stackmat timer to the PC to be stereo? I know for CCT it needs to be stereo. I went reading through the thread to see if this has been talked about, but it's 12 pages so I got tired of that rather quick.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Does this timer require the cable from the stackmat timer to the PC to be stereo? I know for CCT it needs to be stereo. I went reading through the thread to see if this has been talked about, but it's 12 pages so I got tired of that rather quick.


 
It doesn't matter actually. The input signal is read as mono, 8000Hz, 8bit.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have an area for troubleshooting it then? I thought I saw you say something about the mono signal but I was unable to find it before the 3rd page (or I missed it). My stackmat isn't working with the program. Does it have to be plugged into mic? or line in? I tried it in the Line In jack and tried the 3 different options for the stackmat input, still didn't work.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 6, 2010)

^^ This is a wild shot in the dark, but I wonder if your mic or line in channels are muted... if you go into to volume settings you could find that - not sure if it makes a difference, but worth a check.


----------



## Slash (Dec 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Do you have an area for troubleshooting it then? I thought I saw you say something about the mono signal but I was unable to find it before the 3rd page (or I missed it). My stackmat isn't working with the program. Does it have to be plugged into mic? or line in? I tried it in the Line In jack and tried the 3 different options for the stackmat input, still didn't work.


 
For me it works with mc line in (same with skype mic). But even if you've plugged it into the correct place, you have to set the input line in the timer itself (in options menu I think).

Though if you accidentally use Ubuntu 10.10 the mic might not work (it has a kernel bug I think, cause it doesn't detect any kinda mics). But I think it ain't very likely.


----------



## poller (Dec 6, 2010)

i have heard from some other people, the problem with the not working stackmat is on windows AND lnux systems.. all those people told me, the stackmat is wokin on cct without anny problems, so i think ists a problem oft your timer.. but also i think this timer is workin on every or the most pc's with stackmat fine a lot would change to your timer.. 
i think the problem with the stackmat should be your next fix.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 6, 2010)

Godmill: Made no difference  I verified that it was set for recording (ubuntu's gnome alsa mixer) and that it wasn't muted.

Slash: I don't have it plugged into the microphone jack, I have it plugged into line in (as I use my microphone). I just tried it in my microphone jack and it still didn't work. I tried it with all three settings in the Stackmat input device menu.

I know I'm getting a signal, because when I have the stackmat timer turned on and connected to my PC, I get a really annoying sound out of the speakers.

Edit: The setup does work in CCT, by the way.

Edit: I went to the options to verify Stackmat Timer was selected for "Timer Trigger," but when I selected spacebar then back to stackmat then it gave me "Error: Couldn't select stackmat timer. Using space key instead." Then I tried changing the stackmat timer's input and clicking stackmat timer for the trigger, and I didn't get the error for any of the 3 inputs, but the timer still doesn't work.


----------



## Slash (Dec 6, 2010)

not sure if it wasnt mentioned before, but the 4x4 scramble isn't 100% correct. It can give things like "Lw Rw" which equals "Lw2 x"
Not that big problem, but I think it's easy to fix.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 7, 2010)

hey walter, i'm having a problem here, today i open the program as always to do a session, i always do 12 or 20 times per session, and after one time it started to say "Peersonal record: Rubik's cube DNF (mean of 100)", the problem is that it keeps saying it every time i touch the space bar to stop the time, and i think it will be repeating the same thing till i get 100 solves with no DNF :S

Edit: ok, now i have a new mean of 100, but it doesn't matter what time i get, it keeps saying that i have a new record, it doesn't matter if i get a time of 1 minute, it keeps showing the blue box saying i have a new record.

now i realized how useful (for me) are the sessions and the option to add a time manually like in CCT, so i'll be using CCT till you get a new version of your timer, but i will keep watching this thread waiting for the new version and i will try it aswell. btw you have done a really good work and is a nice timer.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 8, 2010)

I just released the version 0.3.1 that improves stackmat timer support.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 8, 2010)

choza244 said:


> hey walter, i'm having a problem here, today i open the program as always to do a session, i always do 12 or 20 times per session, and after one time it started to say "Peersonal record: Rubik's cube DNF (mean of 100)", the problem is that it keeps saying it every time i touch the space bar to stop the time, and i think it will be repeating the same thing till i get 100 solves with no DNF :S
> 
> Edit: ok, now i have a new mean of 100, but it doesn't matter what time i get, it keeps saying that i have a new record, it doesn't matter if i get a time of 1 minute, it keeps showing the blue box saying i have a new record.



It looks like a bug. Can you send me your database?



choza244 said:


> now i realized how useful (for me) are the sessions and the option to add a time manually like in CCT, so i'll be using CCT till you get a new version of your timer, but i will keep watching this thread waiting for the new version and i will try it aswell. btw you have done a really good work and is a nice timer.



What do you use sessions for? Should multiple categories share the same session? Should sessions span more than a run of the program?

I'm thinking of a better way to input times manually.


----------



## joey (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the qqtimer way of inputting times is good.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 8, 2010)

Erm... being not computer savvy... does this work on a Mac?


----------



## sq-1solver (Dec 8, 2010)

can you change the puzzle like if im solving a sq-1


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 8, 2010)

The only thing I miss, is that you can insopect de cube 15 seconds, or so long you want.
And sound when you press the space bar or your last 3 seconds the timer counts down.
I put something for the screen so I can't be nervous.


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 8, 2010)

sq-1solver said:


> can you change the puzzle like if im solving a sq-1





Walter Souza said:


> Main features:
> 
> 
> Support for 2x2x2-7x7x7, Rubik's clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx and *Square-1*
> ...



Question Answered.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 8, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> What do you use sessions for? Should multiple categories share the same session? Should sessions span more than a run of the program?


ok i use sessions just to keep apart my progress every time i solve the cube, for example if i do an average of 12 today and tomorrow i do an average of 5 getting better times, the puzzle timer tell me that i have a new best avg of 12 wich is not logical, because i just did 5 solves, and the other thing is because sometimes i like to see my progress so i search the sessions i did some time ago, but in the puzzle timer it shows all the times together.
But maybe other people prefer it that way, is hard to keep everyone happy 

BTW i attached my data base, i just changed the .h2.db to .txt so i could upload it here

View attachment puzzletimer.txt


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe the times should also be remembered.
Now are al my times away.


----------



## bobkruijer (Dec 9, 2010)

RubikZz said:


> The only thing I miss, is that you can insopect de cube 15 seconds, or so long you want.
> And sound when you press the space bar or your last 3 seconds the timer counts down.
> I put something for the screen so I can't be nervous.


 
Yeah, I would comment the same. Cubetimer.com and the Bellon cube timer both have very nice "count down" features with variable inspection time. I use those both and it's a good feature to have. I don't use a stackmat, but I can imagine if you do, you wouldn't use this feature. Still, would be a nice one to add.

Also, how can I edit these db files? As they won't import into excel or access for me. I would like to import my Bellon timer sessions.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 19, 2010)

Just a minor request. Could you please place tip moves last in the pyraminx scramble? It's just that the official scrambler has it this way.

Really cool program and thank you very much for releasing the source. Love it!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 19, 2010)

Mine can't open, it says "could not create database" when opened.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Mine can't open, it says "could not create database" when opened.


 
I believe you have to have the same file called puzzletimer.h2 in the same location where the PuzzleTimer0.3 is.


----------



## otsyke (Dec 19, 2010)

i have a problem adding manually a solution using History -> Add solutions...
It doesn't accept values like 16.04, 15.07, ecc., i mean values starting with zero in the decimal part. It always reverts the values in 16.40, 15.70, ecc., even using the edit button after import.

I'm using the latest mercurial repository version.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

choza244 said:


> hey walter, i'm having a problem here, today i open the program as always to do a session, i always do 12 or 20 times per session, and after one time it started to say "Peersonal record: Rubik's cube DNF (mean of 100)", the problem is that it keeps saying it every time i touch the space bar to stop the time, and i think it will be repeating the same thing till i get 100 solves with no DNF :S
> 
> Edit: ok, now i have a new mean of 100, but it doesn't matter what time i get, it keeps saying that i have a new record, it doesn't matter if i get a time of 1 minute, it keeps showing the blue box saying i have a new record.



That's the expected behavior. The mean/average of N is calculated after each solution and, if it's not greater than the best mean/average of N, the blue box is shown. So it'll keep saying you have a new PB until you get a non-DNF mean of 100.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> That's the expected behavior. The mean/average of N is calculated after each solution and, if it's not greater than the best mean/average of N, the blue box is shown. So it'll keep saying you have a new PB until you get a non-DNF mean of 100.


 
So any plans of changes to the timer?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Erm... being not computer savvy... does this work on a Mac?


 
Yes, it does.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

choza244 said:


> ok i use sessions just to keep apart my progress every time i solve the cube, for example if i do an average of 12 today and tomorrow i do an average of 5 getting better times, the puzzle timer tell me that i have a new best avg of 12 wich is not logical, because i just did 5 solves, and the other thing is because sometimes i like to see my progress so i search the sessions i did some time ago, but in the puzzle timer it shows all the times together.
> But maybe other people prefer it that way, is hard to keep everyone happy


 
The times are ordered by date in the history. You can select only the times in which you're interested and the histogram/graph/statistics will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

RubikZz said:


> The only thing I miss, is that you can insopect de cube 15 seconds, or so long you want.
> And sound when you press the space bar or your last 3 seconds the timer counts down.
> I put something for the screen so I can't be nervous.


 


bobkruijer said:


> Yeah, I would comment the same. Cubetimer.com and the Bellon cube timer both have very nice "count down" features with variable inspection time. I use those both and it's a good feature to have. I don't use a stackmat, but I can imagine if you do, you wouldn't use this feature. Still, would be a nice one to add.



It's done and it'll be in the next release. It works with stackmat timer too.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

Davee said:


> I'm not sure if anybody reported this, but there are rounding problems with the average of 12. (maybe with average of 5, too)
> 
> Here are examples
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Davee. The times were being truncated rather than rounded. It's now fixed.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> Just a minor request. Could you please place tip moves last in the pyraminx scramble? It's just that the official scrambler has it this way.
> 
> Really cool program and thank you very much for releasing the source. Love it!


 
Done. Thanks Mads.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Mine can't open, it says "could not create database" when opened.


 
Create an empty directory anywhere and put "PuzzleTimer0.3.jar" inside. Double-click "PuzzleTimer0.3.jar".


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

otsyke said:


> i have a problem adding manually a solution using History -> Add solutions...
> It doesn't accept values like 16.04, 15.07, ecc., i mean values starting with zero in the decimal part. It always reverts the values in 16.40, 15.70, ecc., even using the edit button after import.
> 
> I'm using the latest mercurial repository version.


 
Thanks otsyke. It's a bug. I'll fix it as soon as possible.


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 19, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> It's done and it'll be in the next release. It works with stackmat timer too.


 
When will the next release be?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> So any plans of changes to the timer?


 
I'm thinking about using only the times in the current session.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> When will the next release be?


 
When it's done . All the main features are already implemented, so I guess in a week or two.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I believe you have to have the same file called puzzletimer.h2 in the same location where the PuzzleTimer0.3 is.


 
ok i will try that

Edit : what is that?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 19, 2010)

Now I have a question: what's the default skewb color scheme? Can anyone please post some high quality pictures?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2010)

Just go with the standard American 3x3 scheme, for all cubical puzzles. I don't think very many fast people are used to Meffert's skewb scheme. The user can always customize this later if they want (right?)


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 19, 2010)

The Mefferts scheme for the one I got is:

F: Green
B: Blue
U: Yellow
D: Orange
L: Red
R: Pink

So if we include skewb as an official event my skrewb should be scrambled with green front and yellow top as yellow is the lightest color in my scheme.


----------



## xdaragon (Dec 19, 2010)

EXCELLENT TIMER! So Awesome 10/10


----------



## XXGeneration (Dec 19, 2010)

Would implementing a metronome be any trouble?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> ok i will try that
> 
> Edit : what is that?


 
When I had unzipped the file (I think it was compressed...), it had two files. One had a picture of a gear on it which I assumed made the app work. The other was the app it itself.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 20, 2010)

I think that new configuration stuff broke the backwards compatibility with the database. I get a null pointer if I start the timer with an old database. But then I run it from the source code and perhaps this is why Walter hasn't released it yet


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2010)

How do I make this a permanent icon on mac? Every time I close it it leaves the dashboard, and it always uses the java icon. At the moment I tried downloading it, but it' not opening. Help?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> When I had unzipped the file (I think it was compressed...), it had two files. One had a picture of a gear on it which I assumed made the app work. The other was the app it itself.


 
Okay, It works now. Thanks.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2010)

GAH. I got it to work, but I have stackmat problems now. 

ERROR: Couldn't select Stackmat Timer. Using Space Key instead.


----------



## Juju (Dec 21, 2010)

The scrambles given in this timer seem to have more half turns than your average scrambler. Does anyone else notice this? Does it even make a difference?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2010)

Juju said:


> The scrambles given in this timer seem to have more half turns than your average scrambler. Does anyone else notice this? Does it even make a difference?


 
For me, it often changes.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 21, 2010)

If it's random state and God's number is 20, why do I keep getting scrambles with more that 20 moves?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> If it's random state and God's number is 20, why do I keep getting scrambles with more that 20 moves?


 
Random-state =/= optimal


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Random-state =/= optimal


Then what's random state?


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 21, 2010)

A random state on the cube bears little or no resemblance to a partially solved cube (such as blocks built, many pieces oriented/permuted)

optimal means fewest number of moves to get to said optimal state. An optimal random state scrambler would produce only scrambles of depth 20 or fewer. However, a random state non-optimal scrambler (such as the one in Puzzle Timer) will produce the same random states in a suboptimal scramble. (>20 moves)


----------



## Sherwin (Dec 21, 2010)

Great work.





Thanks


----------



## Toad (Dec 21, 2010)

The simplest way to put how it scrambles the cube is:

Generates a random position that the cube can get to,
Finds a solution to turn a solved cube into that position.

If it were optimal, this would take significantly longer so for convenience it's far easier for it to not necessarily be optimal.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 26, 2010)

bobkruijer said:


> Also, how can I edit these db files? As they won't import into excel or access for me. I would like to import my Bellon timer sessions.


 
It's a custom file format used by H2 database. You can use the "Add solutions..." dialog in the history window to import time/scrambles from other timers.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 26, 2010)

Has anyone figured out the Stackmat Error thing?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Just go with the standard American 3x3 scheme, for all cubical puzzles. I don't think very many fast people are used to Meffert's skewb scheme. The user can always customize this later if they want (right?)





hr.mohr said:


> The Mefferts scheme for the one I got is:
> 
> F: Green
> B: Blue
> ...


 
So I'll stick with the current color scheme. "Kirjava-Meep method" website uses it too.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 26, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> Would implementing a metronome be any trouble?


 
You can use an external program for that. This one is pretty good: http://www.metronomeonline.com/.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Put everything everyone wants in the timer!


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 26, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Has anyone figured out the Stackmat Error thing?


 
Are you having trouble with the stackmat timer? What is happening exactly?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Put everything everyone wants in the timer!


 
I bet that was how CCT ended up with an IRC client.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 26, 2010)

The next release is almost done. Here is the changelog (main features in *bold*).

Name:

Puzzle Timer definitely needs a proper name. What about _Prisma Puzzle Timer_ (_prisma_ means _prism_ in portuguese)? How does it sound?

Bug fixes:


 Stackmat timer inverted signal support
 Time rounding
 Time parsing
 Pyraminx tips solver

New features:


 *Pratical manual time input* (Ctrl + A, type time, Enter)
 *Inspection time* (works with stackmat timer)

Puzzles:


 Skewb
 Floppy cube (1x3x3)
 Slim tower (2x2x3)
 Rubik's tower (2x2x4)
 Rubik's domino (2x3x3)

Scramblers:


 2x2x2 <U, R, F>
 2x2x2 fixed length random state scrambler
 3x3x3 orientation / permutation training
 3x3x3 <U, L> / <U, R>
 Pyraminx fixed length random state scrambler
 *Square-1 random state scrambler*
 Square-1 cube shape scrambler
 Skewb random state scrambler
 Floppy cube (1x3x3) random state scrambler
 Slim tower (2x2x3) random state scrambler
 Rubik's tower (2x2x4) random state scrambler
 Rubik's domino (2x3x3) random state scrambler

Statistics:


 Interquartile mean

Polishing:


 Partial scramble highlighting
 More useful statistics in main window
 Input device selection restarts stackmat timer

Suggestions?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 26, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> Are you having trouble with the stackmat timer? What is happening exactly?


I connect my stackmat, then I go to options, timer trigger, stackmat timer, then I get the error message.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 26, 2010)

For the name, perhaps just Prisma Timer? The "puzzle" seems rather... unnecessary. Prisma Timer seems to flow well. =)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Question: Where it says *Mean:*m is that the session average? If not, what is?


----------



## jfly (Dec 26, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> I bet that was how CCT ended up with an IRC client.


 
Lol, nobody asked for that feature.


----------



## devoblue (Dec 27, 2010)

Really nice program. A couple of features I'd like to see:

Set off a timer thread when the timer stops for 2 or 3 (configurable seconds), that suppresses additional stop/starts. I find sometimes I double tap, then get congratulated on the 0.61 second solve for a 4x4 that I need to delete.

I think it would be also useful to be able to configure and select which instance of a puzzle you are using. I understand this can be done by configuring more puzzles, but it isn't quite the same. Would be very useful in working out exactly which cube is fastest for you.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 27, 2010)

My program runs fine but I can't seem to hook it up with my stackmat timer. Is there a tutorial? It lets me start times using a spacebar and stuff just not with my stackmat. Any ideas?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 28, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> *Square-1 random state scrambler*


 
WOOHOO! That would be the world's first. Well, third. But the first practical one, assuming you did it right.

Looking here, I don't see a while loop nor a shape probability distribution table, and I can't really figure out how the pieces go into the shape for getRandomState().
Have you read this thread?


----------



## devoblue (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been running this from eclipse. With the latest updates I needed to insert the following to the top of puzzletimer0.4.sql.



Spoiler



DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'SKEWB';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'FLOPPY-CUBE';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'TOWER-CUBE';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'RUBIKS-TOWER';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'RUBIKS-DOMINO';

DELETE FROM COLOR WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'SKEWB';
DELETE FROM COLOR WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'FLOPPY-CUBE';
DELETE FROM COLOR WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'TOWER-CUBE';
DELETE FROM COLOR WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'RUBIKS-TOWER';
DELETE FROM COLOR WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'RUBIKS-DOMINO';

DELETE FROM PUZZLE WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'SKEWB';
DELETE FROM PUZZLE WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'FLOPPY-CUBE';
DELETE FROM PUZZLE WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'TOWER-CUBE';
DELETE FROM PUZZLE WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'RUBIKS-TOWER';
DELETE FROM PUZZLE WHERE PUZZLE_ID = 'RUBIKS-DOMINO';

DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = '2x2x2-CUBE-URF';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = '2x2x2-CUBE-SUBOPTIMAL-URF';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'RUBIKS-CUBE-LU';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'RUBIKS-CUBE-RU';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'RUBIKS-CUBE-3OP-ORIENTATION-TRAINING';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'RUBIKS-CUBE-3OP-PERMUTATION-TRAINING';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'PYRAMINX-SUBOPTIMAL-RANDOM';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'SQUARE-1-CUBE-SHAPE';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'SKEWB-IMPORTER';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'SKEWB-RANDOM';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'FLOPPY-CUBE-IMPORTER';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'FLOPPY-CUBE-RANDOM';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'TOWER-CUBE-IMPORTER';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'TOWER-CUBE-RANDOM';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'RUBIKS-TOWER-IMPORTER';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'RUBIKS-TOWER-RANDOM';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'RUBIKS-DOMINO-IMPORTER';
DELETE FROM SCRAMBLER WHERE SCRAMBLER_ID = 'RUBIKS-DOMINO-RANDOM';


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 28, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> WOOHOO! That would be the world's first. Well, third. But the first practical one, assuming you did it right.
> 
> Looking here, I don't see a while loop nor a shape probability distribution table, and I can't really figure out how the pieces go into the shape for getRandomState().
> Have you read this thread?



Yes, I read it.

I'll try to explain how the solver works.

It's a two phase solver as described by Jaap on his Square-1 webpage. The first phase brings the puzzle to cube shape with an even permutation of pieces. The second phase solves the puzzle using only moves that preserve cube shape ((3, 0); (6, 0); (-3, 0); (0, 3); (0, 6); (0, -3); (1, 0) / (-1, 0); (0, -1) / (0, 1)).

To guide the first phase IDA* search, two prune tables of size 19305 are used (one for even permutations and another for odd permutations). These tables are constructed using a simple BFS on the shape graph (always tracking permutation sign).

The seconds phase search is a boring move tables / prune tables / IDA*.

A random shape is choosen from a set constructed picking only the twistable shapes (there are 3678 of them). Then a random permutation of corners and edges is choosen and "applied" over the random shape.

Here is the distribution found:



Spoiler



1. 010110110111-010101011111 36/3678 = 0,009788
2. 010101010101-011111011111 5/3678 = 0,001359
3. 010110111111-010101010111 36/3678 = 0,009788
4. 010101010111-010110111111 36/3678 = 0,009788
5. 010101011111-010110110111 36/3678 = 0,009788
6. 010110111011-010111011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
7. 010111011011-010110111011 24/3678 = 0,006525
8. 010101010101-010111111111 8/3678 = 0,002175
9. 010101011111-010110111011 24/3678 = 0,006525
10. 010110111111-010101011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
11. 010111011011-010110110111 36/3678 = 0,009788
12. 010110111011-010111010111 16/3678 = 0,004350
13. 010111011011-010110101111 24/3678 = 0,006525
14. 010110101111-010101011111 24/3678 = 0,006525
15. 010101011111-010110101111 24/3678 = 0,006525
16. 011011011011-010110101111 8/3678 = 0,002175
17. 010110110111-010101111011 24/3678 = 0,006525
18. 010101110111-010110111011 24/3678 = 0,006525
19. 011110111111-010101010101 8/3678 = 0,002175
20. 010110101111-010101101111 16/3678 = 0,004350
21. 010101101111-010110101111 16/3678 = 0,004350
22. 010110110111-010101110111 36/3678 = 0,009788
23. 010101110111-010110110111 36/3678 = 0,009788
24. 010110110111-010101101111 24/3678 = 0,006525
25. 010110101111-010101110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
26. 010101110111-010110101111 24/3678 = 0,006525
27. 010101101111-010110110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
28. 010101010101-011011111111 8/3678 = 0,002175
29. 010110111011-011011011011 8/3678 = 0,002175
30. 011011011011-010110111011 8/3678 = 0,002175
31. 011011011011-010110110111 12/3678 = 0,003263
32. 010110101111-010101111011 16/3678 = 0,004350
33. 010101101111-010110111011 16/3678 = 0,004350
34. 010110111111-010101101011 12/3678 = 0,003263
35. 011111011111-010101010101 5/3678 = 0,001359
36. 010111010111-010101111011 16/3678 = 0,004350
37. 010101110111-010111011011 36/3678 = 0,009788
38. 010101010111-010111111011 36/3678 = 0,009788
39. 010111110111-010101011011 32/3678 = 0,008700
40. 010101111011-010101011111 24/3678 = 0,006525
41. 010101011011-010101111111 24/3678 = 0,006525
42. 011011110111-010101101011 12/3678 = 0,003263
43. 010111111111-010101010101 8/3678 = 0,002175
44. 010101010111-010111110111 48/3678 = 0,013051
45. 010111110111-010101010111 48/3678 = 0,013051
46. 010101110111-010111010111 24/3678 = 0,006525
47. 010111010111-010101110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
48. 011011011011-010111011011 12/3678 = 0,003263
49. 011011011111-010101010111 48/3678 = 0,013051
50. 010101010111-011011011111 48/3678 = 0,013051
51. 010111011011-011011011011 12/3678 = 0,003263
52. 010111010111-010101101111 16/3678 = 0,004350
53. 010101101111-010111010111 16/3678 = 0,004350
54. 010111101111-010101010111 36/3678 = 0,009788
55. 010101010111-010111101111 36/3678 = 0,009788
56. 010111101111-010101011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
57. 010101101111-010111011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
58. 010111011111-010101101011 16/3678 = 0,004350
59. 011011011011-010111010111 8/3678 = 0,002175
60. 010101101011-011101110111 4/3678 = 0,001088
61. 011011011111-010101011011 32/3678 = 0,008700
62. 011011101111-010101101011 12/3678 = 0,003263
63. 010101011111-011011011011 12/3678 = 0,003263
64. 010101010111-011011101111 36/3678 = 0,009788
65. 011011101111-010101010111 36/3678 = 0,009788
66. 010101010101-011110111111 8/3678 = 0,002175
67. 010101010111-010111011111 48/3678 = 0,013051
68. 010111010111-010101011111 24/3678 = 0,006525
69. 010101011111-010111010111 24/3678 = 0,006525
70. 010111011111-010101010111 48/3678 = 0,013051
71. 010111011011-010111011011 36/3678 = 0,009788
72. 010110111011-010110111011 16/3678 = 0,004350
73. 010101111011-010101111011 16/3678 = 0,004350
74. 011011011011-011011011011 4/3678 = 0,001088
75. 010111101111-010101101011 12/3678 = 0,003263
76. 010111011111-010101011011 32/3678 = 0,008700
77. 010101011111-010111011011 36/3678 = 0,009788
78. 010111011011-010111010111 24/3678 = 0,006525
79. 010110111011-010110110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
80. 010101111011-010101110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
81. 010101101111-011011011011 8/3678 = 0,002175
82. 011011011111-010101101011 16/3678 = 0,004350
83. 011011101111-010101011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
84. 010101011011-011101110111 8/3678 = 0,002175
85. 010110111011-010110101111 16/3678 = 0,004350
86. 010101101011-010101111111 12/3678 = 0,003263
87. 010101111011-010101101111 16/3678 = 0,004350
88. 011011111111-010101010101 8/3678 = 0,002175
89. 010111110111-010101101011 16/3678 = 0,004350
90. 010101110111-011011011011 12/3678 = 0,003263
91. 011011110111-010101011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
92. 010101010111-011011110111 36/3678 = 0,009788
93. 011011110111-010101010111 36/3678 = 0,009788
94. 010111010111-010110110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
95. 010110110111-010111010111 24/3678 = 0,006525
96. 010101011011-010110111111 24/3678 = 0,006525
97. 010110111011-010101011111 24/3678 = 0,006525
98. 010110110111-010111011011 36/3678 = 0,009788
99. 010111010111-010110111011 16/3678 = 0,004350
100. 010110101111-010111011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
101. 010110101111-010111010111 16/3678 = 0,004350
102. 010111010111-010110101111 16/3678 = 0,004350
103. 010110101111-011011011011 8/3678 = 0,002175
104. 010101111011-010110110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
105. 010110111011-010101110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
106. 010101111011-010110111011 16/3678 = 0,004350
107. 010110111011-010101111011 16/3678 = 0,004350
108. 010101010101-011101111111 8/3678 = 0,002175
109. 010110110111-011011011011 12/3678 = 0,003263
110. 010101111011-010110101111 16/3678 = 0,004350
111. 010110111011-010101101111 16/3678 = 0,004350
112. 010101101011-010110111111 12/3678 = 0,003263
113. 010101111011-010111010111 16/3678 = 0,004350
114. 010111011011-010101110111 36/3678 = 0,009788
115. 010111111011-010101010111 36/3678 = 0,009788
116. 010101011011-010111110111 32/3678 = 0,008700
117. 010101011111-010101111011 24/3678 = 0,006525
118. 010101111111-010101011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
119. 010101101011-011011110111 12/3678 = 0,003263
120. 010111011011-010101111011 24/3678 = 0,006525
121. 010101111011-010111011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
122. 010101011011-010111111011 24/3678 = 0,006525
123. 010111111011-010101011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
124. 010101010111-010101111111 36/3678 = 0,009788
125. 010101111111-010101010111 36/3678 = 0,009788
126. 010101011111-010101110111 36/3678 = 0,009788
127. 010101110111-010101011111 36/3678 = 0,009788
128. 010101101111-010101011111 24/3678 = 0,006525
129. 010101011111-010101101111 24/3678 = 0,006525
130. 010101011011-010111101111 24/3678 = 0,006525
131. 010111011011-010101101111 24/3678 = 0,006525
132. 010101101011-010111011111 16/3678 = 0,004350
133. 011011011011-010101011111 12/3678 = 0,003263
134. 011101110111-010101101011 4/3678 = 0,001088
135. 010101011011-011011011111 32/3678 = 0,008700
136. 010101101011-011011101111 12/3678 = 0,003263
137. 010111010111-011011011011 8/3678 = 0,002175
138. 011101110111-010101010111 12/3678 = 0,003263
139. 010101010111-011101110111 12/3678 = 0,003263
140. 010110101111-010110101111 16/3678 = 0,004350
141. 010101110111-010101110111 36/3678 = 0,009788
142. 010111010111-010111010111 16/3678 = 0,004350
143. 010110110111-010110110111 36/3678 = 0,009788
144. 010101101111-010101101111 16/3678 = 0,004350
145. 010101011111-010101011111 36/3678 = 0,009788
146. 010101101011-010111101111 12/3678 = 0,003263
147. 010111011011-010101011111 36/3678 = 0,009788
148. 010101011011-010111011111 32/3678 = 0,008700
149. 010111010111-010111011011 24/3678 = 0,006525
150. 010110110111-010110111011 24/3678 = 0,006525
151. 010101110111-010101111011 24/3678 = 0,006525
152. 011101111111-010101010101 8/3678 = 0,002175
153. 011101110111-010101011011 8/3678 = 0,002175
154. 010101101011-011011011111 16/3678 = 0,004350
155. 010101011011-011011101111 24/3678 = 0,006525
156. 011011011011-010101101111 8/3678 = 0,002175
157. 010110101111-010110111011 16/3678 = 0,004350
158. 010101111111-010101101011 12/3678 = 0,003263
159. 010101101111-010101111011 16/3678 = 0,004350
160. 010101101011-010111110111 16/3678 = 0,004350
161. 010101011011-011011110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
162. 011011011011-010101110111 12/3678 = 0,003263
163. 010101111011-011011011011 8/3678 = 0,002175
164. 011011011011-010101111011 8/3678 = 0,002175
165. 010110110111-010110101111 24/3678 = 0,006525
166. 010110101111-010110110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
167. 010101110111-010101101111 24/3678 = 0,006525
168. 010101101111-010101110111 24/3678 = 0,006525
169. 010111111011-010101101011 12/3678 = 0,003263
170. 010101101011-010111111011 12/3678 = 0,003263



Edit: I'm aware of deepSubDiver's scrambler. Is there any other?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 28, 2010)

devoblue said:


> I've been running this from eclipse. With the latest updates I needed to insert the following to the top of puzzletimer0.4.sql.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You were using the development version, right? The update script assumes a v0.3(.1) database version.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Question: Where it says *Mean:*m is that the session average? If not, what is?


 
Session arithmetic mean.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> Session arithmetic mean.


 
Thank you!


----------



## EricReese (Dec 28, 2010)

EricReese said:


> My program runs fine but I can't seem to hook it up with my stackmat timer. Is there a tutorial? It lets me start times using a spacebar and stuff just not with my stackmat. Any ideas?


 
^^^^


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 29, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I connect my stackmat, then I go to options, timer trigger, stackmat timer, then I get the error message.


 
This message pops up when the selected line is not available.

Is your stackmat timer working in CCT? Is there any other program using mic/line in?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 29, 2010)

devoblue said:


> Set off a timer thread when the timer stops for 2 or 3 (configurable seconds), that suppresses additional stop/starts. I find sometimes I double tap, then get congratulated on the 0.61 second solve for a 4x4 that I need to delete.



Done, but only 250ms. 0.61s is way too much time for a double tap.



devoblue said:


> I think it would be also useful to be able to configure and select which instance of a puzzle you are using. I understand this can be done by configuring more puzzles, but it isn't quite the same. Would be very useful in working out exactly which cube is fastest for you.



You can create one custom category for each one: "Rubik's cube - FII", "Rubik's cube - GuHong", "Rubik's cube - AV"...


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 29, 2010)

EricReese said:


> My program runs fine but I can't seem to hook it up with my stackmat timer. Is there a tutorial? It lets me start times using a spacebar and stuff just not with my stackmat. Any ideas?




Connect stackmat timer to sound card (mic or line in)
Run "PuzzleTimer0.3.1.jar"
Options -> Stackmat timer input device -> [Something like "microphone" or "line in"]
Options -> Timer trigger -> Stackmat timer


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 29, 2010)

Some more comments:


1)
If you didn't see the pads go fuzzy, it can be unclear from a glance whether the timer is ready. I tried replacing the pressed images with the following. It works quite well, though it's not as pretty as a consistent yellow. (I also tried giving the circles colored rims.)










2)
I use a Mac, and it would be nice to have an application icon and a dock icon when the application is running, so it's distinguishable from other Java programs. I'm tentatively using the following image for the file (so I know I'm launching the right one), but I haven't tried to get the dock to work. I did find com.apple.eawt.Application.setDockIconImage(java.awt.Image), though.






3)
Imported scrambles don't support moves like U2'.


4)
I think I have a good explanation of what is important for me about sessions. A session is when I sit down to do a few solves that belong to each other (for the purposes of statistics). It is simply the set of most recent solves beginning with a certain one. I don't care too much about past sessions right now.

- I don't care if my solves are just put into a long list in a database, but:
- It should be clear which statistics apply to my current session, and which ones, if any, overlap from the past. (You seem to show XX:XX.XX for N/A, so that's fine.)
- Ideally, I should be able to start a new session at any time, and there should be an option to resume the latest session on program restart (your program is stable, but programs get quit and computers fail for various reasons).
- For long-term statistics, I should be able to edit or delete past times that don't belong. (If I do a few spacebar taps to get scrambles and then close the program, it seems those times are permanently stored?)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 29, 2010)

Ooooh, Lucas! How do you replace the pressed images?


----------



## devoblue (Dec 29, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> Done, but only 250ms. 0.61s is way too much time for a double tap.



I like how you fixed the double-tap at the start, but ...

I was referring to the double-tap at the end of a solve, at the start isn't so much a problem for me. eg finish a solve with a double-tap A B, then realize a new timer is running so tap again with C. 0.61 is the B -> C duration.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> 1)
> If you didn't see the pads go fuzzy, it can be unclear from a glance whether the timer is ready. I tried replacing the pressed images with the following. It works quite well, though it's not as pretty as a consistent yellow. (I also tried giving the circles colored rims.)



It should be a subtle effect; changing colors are distracting.



Lucas Garron said:


> 2)
> I use a Mac, and it would be nice to have an application icon and a dock icon when the application is running, so it's distinguishable from other Java programs. I'm tentatively using the following image for the file (so I know I'm launching the right one), but I haven't tried to get the dock to work. I did find com.apple.eawt.Application.setDockIconImage(java.awt.Image), though.



I really don't want to include platform specific code in the codebase.



Lucas Garron said:


> 3)
> Imported scrambles don't support moves like U2'.



Thanks. It's working now.



Lucas Garron said:


> - It should be clear which statistics apply to my current session, and which ones, if any, overlap from the past. (You seem to show XX:XX.XX for N/A, so that's fine.)



The main window shows statistics related to the current session. I just changed the border label to "Session statistics" to make it clear.

The history window shows histogram/graph/statistics related to the selected solutions (no solution selected = all solutions selected). When you click on, say, "best average of 12" time label, the associated solutions are highlighted.



Lucas Garron said:


> - Ideally, I should be able to start a new session at any time, and there should be an option to resume the latest session on program restart (your program is stable, but programs get quit and computers fail for various reasons).



You can start a new session selecting a category.

The current session could span runs of the program, but that would bring some problems. I'll think about it later.




Lucas Garron said:


> - For long-term statistics, I should be able to edit or delete past times that don't belong. (If I do a few spacebar taps to get scrambles and then close the program, it seems those times are permanently stored?)



You can add/edit/delete any solution in the history window.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Ooooh, Lucas! How do you replace the pressed images?


 
.jar files are just .zip files. Images files are stored in com/puzzletimer/resources.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

devoblue said:


> I like how you fixed the double-tap at the start, but ...
> 
> I was referring to the double-tap at the end of a solve, at the start isn't so much a problem for me. eg finish a solve with a double-tap A B, then realize a new timer is running so tap again with C. 0.61 is the B -> C duration.


 
Done. Thanks devoblue.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 31, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> Done. Thanks devoblue.


 
when will all of these changed be available for download?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

Prisma Puzzle Timer 0.4 is out.

Thanks to everyone here. Special thanks to Lucas Garron, falcon71, Davee, Mads Christensen and otsyke.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

I still can't get my stackmat to work with this version :/


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

Walter Souza said:


> Connect stackmat timer to sound card (mic or line in)
> Run "PuzzleTimer0.3.1.jar"
> Options -> Stackmat timer input device -> [Something like "microphone" or "line in"]
> Options -> Timer trigger -> Stackmat timer


 Primary Sound Capture Driver
RealTek Audio Input

Those are the only two options I have under that section when you speak of step 3.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I still can't get my stackmat to work with this version :/


 
Can you hear an annoying sound when the stackmat timer is connected?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

No I can not


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

EricReese said:


> No I can not


 
Try increasing the volume level. On Windows 7, go to Control Panel -> Sound -> "Recording" tab -> Select "Microphone" -> Click "Properties" button -> "Levels" tab.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm on XP. :/

Ok I think my sound is all the way up now. I still don't hear anything. CCT timer like recognized my stackmat..but this program doesn't register that i have it


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I'm on XP. :/
> 
> Ok I think my sound is all the way up now. I still don't hear anything. CCT timer like recognized my stackmat..but this program doesn't register that i have it


 
Try this.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok I did that, and I still don't hear anything


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Ok I did that, and I still don't hear anything


 
Is your stackmat timer on? Is it connected to the right port? Does it work with CCT? Can you record any sound with a real microphone?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes its on. 
I don't know if the right port. But it is plugged into the purple hole on my computer. I followed a youtube tutorial for hooking up my stackmat timer for CCT.
It doesn't work correctly with CCT, like random numbers would keep displaying, but it would definately recognize my stackmat timer because it was only when I turned on my stackmat timer that this problem occured. I was going to try and fix it but then I found this timer and I l ike this a lot better
I'm not sure about recording sound. But when I make youtube videos via youtube's option of recording a video, my webcam lets me record sound in the videos. Not sure if htats what you were asking though


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Yes its on.
> I don't know if the right port. But it is plugged into the purple hole on my computer. I followed a youtube tutorial for hooking up my stackmat timer for CCT.
> It doesn't work correctly with CCT, like random numbers would keep displaying, but it would definately recognize my stackmat timer because it was only when I turned on my stackmat timer that this problem occured. I was going to try and fix it but then I found this timer and I l ike this a lot better
> I'm not sure about recording sound. But when I make youtube videos via youtube's option of recording a video, my webcam lets me record sound in the videos. Not sure if htats what you were asking though



Do the following:

Download Audacity.

In preferences, set Audio I/O -> Recording -> Channels to 1 (Mono).

Record about 30s, zoom in and you should see something like this







or this






Save the file (Export to wav...) and send it to me.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

How would you like me to send it to you.

The only blue lines i got were when I was talking otherwise it was like a straight line. I exported as a wav, can you PM me your email?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

EricReese said:


> How would you like me to send it to you.
> 
> The only blue lines i got were when I was talking otherwise it was like a straight line. I exported as a wav, can you PM me your email?


 
Your stackmat timer is probably not connected to the right port. How is you web cam connected to you computer? USB only or is there an audio cable?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

USB.


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

EricReese said:


> USB.


 
Try unplugging your webcam and make sure your timer is connected in the microphone port (usually pink) or line in (usually blue).


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

Weird. My CCT timer works, and my Prisma Puzzle timer works but only when CCT is running also. Is this normal?

Nevermind, I just got it working once, then when I tried turning off CCT my prisma thing didn't work. And I can not seem to replicate getting Prisma timer to work again. I got one stackmat solve in, but I dunno...


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Weird. My CCT timer works, and my Prisma Puzzle timer works but only when CCT is running also. Is this normal?


 
Lol, definitely not. It doesn't make sense but at least it's working now.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

See my edit

Ok got it working I think. Why is there a little lag once you hit the stackmat and when you see ur actual solve time in the program?


----------



## Walter Souza (Dec 31, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Weird. My CCT timer works, and my Prisma Puzzle timer works but only when CCT is running also. Is this normal?
> 
> Nevermind, I just got it working once, then when I tried turning off CCT my prisma thing didn't work. And I can not seem to replicate getting Prisma timer to work again. I got one stackmat solve in, but I dunno...


 
Can you hear that annoying sound now? How is Audacity graph looking like?

I ran out of ideas. Can someone else help Eric?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't hear the annoying sound now. But its working. Thank you


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2010)

I have made a tutorial on how to connect your StackMat Timer to PuzzleTimer


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 2, 2011)

I downloaded the newest version but i cant seem to find skewb and all of the other new shapes? help anyone?


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 2, 2011)

What programming language is it written in?


----------



## devoblue (Jan 2, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> What programming language is it written in?


 
java


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 2, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I downloaded the newest version but i cant seem to find skewb and all of the other new shapes? help anyone?


 
Open the category manager and add the missing puzzles


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 2, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> I really don't want to include platform specific code in the codebase.



I've made a fork that uses maven as build tool and it also uses a plugin that can make the osx application bundle. This can set a dock icon without any platform specific code.

Just needs someone with gfx skills to make an icon and it's good to go.

[edit]

That someone was Walter and i've made a .DMG ready for grabs.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 2, 2011)

hr.mohr said:


> Open the category manager and add the missing puzzles


 
thats the problem they arent in the category manager non of the new scrambles including 3x3 L U or R U or square 1 optimal/ random all of that is missing


EDIT: i got it to work i didnt realize i have to physically add them by naming the puzzle and the scramble type


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, this is just getting ridiculous. No matter what order I plug it in, run it, or select the timer trigger, my stackmat timer still doesn't work on this. I'm using mac. I connect my stackmat timer to the headphones jack. I run puzzle timer. Select the "Built in Microphone", then choose stackmat timer. This makes it so the space key won't start the timer, but neither the stackmat timer. I test it, but it's not recognizing it. I also still keep getting the error message in red. I've followed the video, but it still won't work....


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 2, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I have made a tutorial on how to connect your StackMat Timer to PuzzleTimer


 
Nice!

The delay in the latest version is shorter.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 2, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> thats the problem they arent in the category manager non of the new scrambles including 3x3 L U or R U or *square 1 optimal/ random* all of that is missing
> 
> 
> EDIT: i got it to work i didnt realize i have to physically add them by naming the puzzle and the scramble type



The square-1 random state scrambler (NOT optimal) is the default scrambler in v0.4. You don't need to create a new category.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 2, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Ok, this is just getting ridiculous. No matter what order I plug it in, run it, or select the timer trigger, my stackmat timer still doesn't work on this. I'm using mac. I connect my stackmat timer to the headphones jack. I run puzzle timer. Select the "Built in Microphone", then choose stackmat timer. This makes it so the space key won't start the timer, but neither the stackmat timer. I test it, but it's not recognizing it. I also still keep getting the error message in red. I've followed the video, but it still won't work....


 
You should plug your timer in the microphone or line in port (the headphone port is an OUTPUT port). "Built in Microphone" is probably just a little hole in your laptop, not an port.

Follow the instructions on post #213.


----------



## Slash (Jan 2, 2011)

For those who're having stackmat problems:
It's possible that it's not the timer's fault at all. My PC does a kinda funny thing: on Ubuntu 10.10 that I mainly use, I can't use the stackmat timer neither with CCT nor Prisma Puzzle Timer. Nor on Windows 7. But if I boot from my external HDD, and use Ubuntu 10.04, everything works well.
I think that's the case which barely anybody can explain 

About the timer: if I use stackmat, the timer on the screen runs until I release my hands from the stackmat. In the session, I get my normal time, but on the screen's timer it keeps showing the final time. So, if I do a 10.45 solve and not release my hands for 3 secs, the timer will show 13.45 after I released my hands. In the older versions this didn't occur. Not a big problem, but it'd be good not to have it.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jan 2, 2011)

At the 4x4 cube, I would love the tips window to show optimal first-two-centers. At least for me, that'd help a lot improving.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 2, 2011)

Slash said:


> About the timer: if I use stackmat, the timer on the screen runs until I release my hands from the stackmat. In the session, I get my normal time, but on the screen's timer it keeps showing the final time. So, if I do a 10.45 solve and not release my hands for 3 secs, the timer will show 13.45 after I released my hands. In the older versions this didn't occur. Not a big problem, but it'd be good not to have it.



That's really really really strange.

Here's the output of my timer:



Spoiler



S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
I 0:00.00 <- timer initialized
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
L 0:00.00 <- left pad covered
C 0:00.00 <- both pads covered
C 0:00.00
C 0:00.00
C 0:00.00
C 0:00.00
A 0:00.00 <- ready to start
A 0:00.00
A 0:00.00
A 0:00.00
A 0:00.00
A 0:00.00
0:00.03 <- timer running
0:00.12
0:00.25
0:00.37
0:00.50
0:00.62
0:00.71
0:00.84
0:00.96
0:01.09
0:01.21
0:01.34
0:01.43
0:01.56
0:01.68
0:01.81
0:01.93
0:02.03
0:02.15
0:02.28
0:02.40
0:02.53
0:02.62
0:02.75
0:02.87
0:03.00
0:03.12
0:03.25
0:03.34
0:03.46
0:03.59
0:03.71
0:03.84
0:03.93
0:04.06
0:04.18
0:04.31
0:04.43
0:04.53
0:04.65
0:04.78
0:04.90
0:05.03
0:05.15
0:05.25
0:05.37
0:05.50
0:05.62
0:05.75
0:05.84
0:05.96
0:06.09
0:06.21
0:06.34
C 0:06.44 <- both pads covered / timer stopped
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
C 0:06.44
L 0:06.44 <- only left pad covered
L 0:06.44
L 0:06.44
L 0:06.44
L 0:06.44
L 0:06.44
S 0:06.44 <- both pads opened
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
S 0:06.44
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00
I 0:00.00



After both pads are covered the time stop increasing.

Can you reproduce the problem? In this case I'll have to investigate further.


----------



## akiramejin (Jan 2, 2011)

The only complaint that I have is that you have moves like Rw2 and then Lw2 in a 4x4 scramble. It's pretty much just a cube rotation, and not really scrambling anything. Oh, and WCA inspection. I haven't really read the other pages, so if they've been mentioned before, my bad.


----------



## Slash (Jan 2, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> That's really really really strange.
> 
> Can you reproduce the problem? In this case I'll have to investigate further.


 
I'll try to, but now it seems that my cable/adapter/IDK is broken:S I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 3, 2011)

deepSubDiver said:


> At the 4x4 cube, I would love the tips window to show optimal first-two-centers. At least for me, that'd help a lot improving.


 
I'm planning to revamp the tips system. Your suggestion is now in my to do list.

Now my request: can you describe how your square-1 solver works? How the search tree is pruned? How much memory does it consume? How long is the preprocessing? What is the average time for a single solution?


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 3, 2011)

akiramejin said:


> The only complaint that I have is that you have moves like Rw2 and then Lw2 in a 4x4 scramble. It's pretty much just a cube rotation, and not really scrambling anything. Oh, and WCA inspection. I haven't really read the other pages, so if they've been mentioned before, my bad.


 
I'll take a look at the 4x4x4 scrambler. The latest version has inspection time option.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 3, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> The square-1 random state scrambler (NOT optimal) is the default scrambler in v0.4. You don't need to create a new category.


 
gotcha i guess i just had my word mixed up! thanks


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 3, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Ok, this is just getting ridiculous. No matter what order I plug it in, run it, or select the timer trigger, my stackmat timer still doesn't work on this. I'm using mac. I connect my stackmat timer to the headphones jack. I run puzzle timer. Select the "Built in Microphone", then choose stackmat timer. This makes it so the space key won't start the timer, but neither the stackmat timer. I test it, but it's not recognizing it. I also still keep getting the error message in red. I've followed the video, but it still won't work....


 Plug it into the MICROPHONE port.


Walter Souza said:


> Nice!
> 
> The delay in the latest version is shorter.


 
Agreed, it is.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 3, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Plug it into the MICROPHONE port.


 
There are 2 ports on my laptop, I've tried both.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 3, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> There are 2 ports on my laptop, I've tried both.


 
then plug it into the one that isnt the headphone and mess with the settings on the timer


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 3, 2011)

The OSX version have been updated with a small visual fix for the scrollbar in the results panel.


----------



## Slash (Jan 3, 2011)

Nevermind Walter, I can't reproduce the problem. It works well now. Thank you anyway


----------



## choza244 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Walter, I just wanted to know if there is a specific reason why the default upper color is the white and not yellow... I just wanted to know, btw I'm using your timer to train F2L and LL, those are really useful options.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 4, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Hey Walter, I just wanted to know if there is a specific reason why the default upper color is the white and not yellow... I just wanted to know, btw I'm using your timer to train F2L and LL, those are really useful options.


 
Standard orientation for scrambling in competitions:

_4d)	Cube puzzles must be scrambled with the white (or the lightest colour by default) face on top and green (or the darkest adjacent face by default) on the front._


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 4, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Hey Walter, I just wanted to know if there is a specific reason why the default upper color is the white and not yellow... I just wanted to know, btw I'm using your timer to train F2L and LL, those are really useful options.


 
WCA regulation.



> 4d)	Cube puzzles must be scrambled with the white (or the lightest colour by default) face on top and green (or the darkest adjacent face by default) on the front.



Edit: Pedro, stop reading my mind!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> WCA regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Pedro, stop reading my mind!


 More like ninjaing!


choza244 said:


> Hey Walter, I just wanted to know if there is a specific reason why the default upper color is the white and not yellow... I just wanted to know, btw I'm using your timer to train F2L and LL, those are really useful options.


 It's a WCA regulation. If you are unhappy, you can go press Ctrl+Alt+K to change the color scheme.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't know that


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 5, 2011)

i liked it in the couple versions ago i think 2 that when i did a solve it showed the time till i put my hand on my stackmat and it cleared my time to 0:00.00 so that if i was recording a video using it and i had done a solve before it would clear the time to make it look like i didnt do a solve before also the reset button on the stackmat timer doesnt reset the time on the timer if you could change that it would be awesome!


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 5, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> i liked it in the couple versions ago i think 2 that when i did a solve it showed the time till i put my hand on my stackmat and it cleared my time to 0:00.00 so that if i was recording a video using it and i had done a solve before it would clear the time to make it look like i didnt do a solve before also the reset button on the stackmat timer doesnt reset the time on the timer if you could change that it would be awesome!


 
So you want it to show "00:00.00" on stackmat timer reset?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 5, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> So you want it to show "00:00.00" on stackmat timer reset?


 
yes please


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 5, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> yes please


 
Ok.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> So you want it to show "00:00.00" on stackmat timer reset?


 
Yes please!


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> FINALLY! A timer for the cube that has spacebar as a hotkey! I finally have a proper personal record! other timers give me an extra second or two just because I need to click the mouse! My personal record is 53.37 seconds!


 
Whoa this is totally awesome! Why didn't anyone think of it before?


----------



## Godmil (Jan 6, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It's a WCA regulation. If you are unhappy, you can go press Ctrl+Alt+K to change the color scheme.



The problem with changing the colour scheme is the Cross Tips will then give you the optimal solutions for getting a yellow cross. It would be really cool if we could define our own starting position and the cross help accommodated... but I can see that been tons of work for a minor convenience. Anyway, love the timer, great to hear you're still working on it.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 6, 2011)

Godmil said:


> The problem with changing the colour scheme is the Cross Tips will then give you the optimal solutions for getting a yellow cross. It would be really cool if we could define our own starting position and the cross help accommodated... but I can see that been tons of work for a minor convenience. Anyway, love the timer, great to hear you're still working on it.


 
You could just do a cube rotation like x2 before scrambling if you want to practice with a certain color.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah it's silly I know, I just really like holding my cube with Yellow on top and Red on front, not sure why.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 6, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Yeah it's silly I know, I just really like holding my cube with Yellow on top and Red on front, not sure why.


So did I. Switch.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jan 7, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> I'm planning to revamp the tips system. Your suggestion is now in my to do list.
> 
> Now my request: can you describe how your square-1 solver works? How the search tree is pruned? How much memory does it consume? How long is the preprocessing? What is the average time for a single solution?


Ugh, how come you remember? It's ages ago when I posted and worked on it.

The basic concept was using parity to get rid of the incorrect solution paths, which are partly fetched before the actual bidirectional bfs search.
Transition and pruning tables are merged into 3 distinct tables (separation and parity, permutation, shape). I use some weird heap structure for them (inserting O(1), fetching the smallest paths O(log n). Having them base-encoded (minimally) and zipped, they use about 1.1 GB HDD space.
Because fetching the smallest path requires removing (O(log n)) nodes, the memory usage increases due to duplicate temporary tables up to around 3GB RAM.
Preprocessing these tables took at least 6 hours (did it during night and was somewhere at the highest depth when I woke up), I don't know the exact time though.
[edit] Oh, and it takes around 15 seconds each solution.

If you're interested and manage to get my old machine running I can send you the (.NET) sources. It's all embedded in a big web service application though, but I'm sure you have no problem with that.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 8, 2011)

Will the timer automatically update for your updates like timer reset or do we have to wait for the new release sometime in the future?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 8, 2011)

Also can you add someway to scroll on the Category dropdown because if you add all the new puzzles it goes off of the screen and i cant get to them!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> FINALLY! A timer for the cube that has spacebar as a hotkey! I finally have a proper personal record! other timers give me an extra second or two just because I need to click the mouse! My personal record is 53.37 seconds!


Maybe you should try actual timers sometime? All of the popular ones use the spacebar, and have plenty of other features to make them easy to use too. Sometimes it seems like the noobs always go for the worst timers they can find, and then don't have any clue that better ones might exist.


----------



## Seirup (Jan 8, 2011)

When I exit the program after a session, the times gets saved at my desktop. How do i fix this, so that the time never gets saved, or another place?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> then plug it into the one that isnt the headphone and mess with the settings on the timer


 
I've tried that, it won't work.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 8, 2011)

Seirup said:


> When I exit the program after a session, the times gets saved at my desktop. How do i fix this, so that the time never gets saved, or another place?


 
This can't be changed, it's just designed that way. If you really don't want to see any of your previous results then just delete the database file before starting the program.

That database file will as of now be saved in the directory where the program are, but as configuration are stored in the database then I can't see how this could be changed.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 8, 2011)

hr.mohr said:


> This can't be changed, it's just designed that way. If you really don't want to see any of your previous results then just delete the database file before starting the program.
> 
> That database file will as of now be saved in the directory where the program are, but as configuration are stored in the database then I can't see how this could be changed.


 
What i did to solve that problem was save it some where else and create a shortcut on the desktop.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 9, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Some more comments:
> 
> 
> 1)
> ...


 


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Ooooh, Lucas! How do you replace the pressed images?


 
Anyone?


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 9, 2011)

deepSubDiver said:


> Ugh, how come you remember? It's ages ago when I posted and worked on it.
> 
> The basic concept was using parity to get rid of the incorrect solution paths, which are partly fetched before the actual bidirectional bfs search.
> Transition and pruning tables are merged into 3 distinct tables (separation and parity, permutation, shape). I use some weird heap structure for them (inserting O(1), fetching the smallest paths O(log n). Having them base-encoded (minimally) and zipped, they use about 1.1 GB HDD space.
> ...


 
You took a different approach from Jaap's solver. IIRC, his solver uses three tables (separation + shape) for pruning and IDA* for searching.

Needless to say, I would love to see your source code.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 9, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Will the timer automatically update for your updates like timer reset or do we have to wait for the new release sometime in the future?


 
You'll have to wait for the next release. If you really want the new features, you can build from source (it's not that hard).


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 9, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I've tried that, it won't work.


 
Unless you get your microphone port to work, we can't help you.

Are you sure your computer have a microphone/line in port? They are usually pink/blue and stay next to the headphone port.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 9, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Also can you add someway to scroll on the Category dropdown because if you add all the new puzzles it goes off of the screen and i cant get to them!


 
That's really unfortunate. I'm working on user defined ordering for categories.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 9, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Anyone?


 
Post #199.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 9, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Post #199.


 
I unzipped it and replaced the images and may some other stuff. So how do I rezip it when I'm done?


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jan 9, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> You took a different approach from Jaap's solver. IIRC, his solver uses three tables (separation + shape) for pruning and IDA* for searching.
> 
> Needless to say, I would love to see your source code.


I always thought Jaaps solver uses multiphase solving. I am using an IDA* as well.
I'll try to get my old machine running and give you a shout during next week.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 10, 2011)

In the next version, could you change the session summary thing so that the results slower than 1 minute to min:sec.mili instead of just sec.mili, I just did a 5x5 avg and looked at my session summary, it was scary


----------



## hatter (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't get my stackmat to work, though, I also can't get it to work with CCT. 


I'm running windows 7 and have it plugged in to microphone port. I think I have a setting wrong on my computer for recording devices, but I seem to have tried everything and can't figure it out.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 10, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> I unzipped it and replaced the images and may some other stuff. So how do I rezip it when I'm done?



Using a compression tool. I use 7-Zip.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 10, 2011)

deepSubDiver said:


> I always thought Jaaps solver uses multiphase solving. I am using an IDA* as well.
> I'll try to get my old machine running and give you a shout during next week.


 
His non-optimal solver first brings the puzzle to cube shape with an even permutation of pieces and then solves it using only moves that preserve cube shape.

His optimal solver uses a single search.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 10, 2011)

da25centz said:


> In the next version, could you change the session summary thing so that the results slower than 1 minute to min:sec.mili instead of just sec.mili, I just did a 5x5 avg and looked at my session summary, it was scary


 
Someone pointed this out but I simply forgot. It's implemented in the development version now.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 10, 2011)

hatter said:


> I can't get my stackmat to work, though, I also can't get it to work with CCT.
> 
> 
> I'm running windows 7 and have it plugged in to microphone port. I think I have a setting wrong on my computer for recording devices, but I seem to have tried everything and can't figure it out.


 
Connect your stackmat timer to the microphone port, turn it on and mess with the recording configuration (Control Panel -> Sound -> Recording -> Properties) until you can hear an annoying sound.


----------



## MiSenIn (Jan 10, 2011)

Very practical!!


----------



## da25centz (Jan 10, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Someone pointed this out but I simply forgot. It's implemented in the development version now.


 
so that will be the 0.5 release?


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 10, 2011)

da25centz said:


> so that will be the 0.5 release?


 
Yep.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 11, 2011)

I absolutely love the timer so far, and bidding CCT farewell. It would be cool if there was an overall summary page, something like the Current Personal Records on WCA. Of course without the NR/CR/WR data, just singles and averages of each puzzle. Anyway, just an idea. Really impressive work, Walter!


----------



## FernandoMunox (Jan 12, 2011)

Let's try!


----------



## MiSenIn (Jan 12, 2011)

good


----------



## erikchan002 (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know why but my stackmat works fine with the timer before I finish timing.
Yes, before.
When I am timing there are no problem as well.
But just when I press both pads down to stop and see my time, the timer closes itself and generates an error file.
Anyway, I would still use this timer with space.
Anyone who can help me please take a look at the error file below.

```
EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6d262d3e, pid=5648, tid=2456
#
# JRE version: 6.0_20-b02
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (16.3-b01 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [fontmanager.dll+0x32d3e]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x03cae400):  JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_in_native, id=2456, stack(0x04030000,0x04080000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x0000000c

Registers:
EAX=0x0407eda4, EBX=0x05011a50, ECX=0x0407eda4, EDX=0x00000000
ESP=0x0407eda0, EBP=0x0407edec, ESI=0x051014c8, EDI=0x00000000
EIP=0x6d262d3e, EFLAGS=0x00210246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0407eda0)
0x0407eda0:   6d263021 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x0407edb0:   00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x0407edc0:   00000000 03cb0101 00000000 051014c8
0x0407edd0:   05011a50 00000004 00000000 00000000
0x0407ede0:   00000000 0407ee20 018bb008 0407ee20
0x0407edf0:   6d2632c8 00000000 0407ee4c 00000000
0x0407ee00:   00000000 00000001 03cae400 0407ee8c
0x0407ee10:   00000000 051014c8 00002727 010000c8 

Instructions: (pc=0x6d262d3e)
0x6d262d2e:   8a 4c 24 10 88 48 20 c6 40 21 01 c2 10 00 8b 11
0x6d262d3e:   0f bf 42 0c 56 eb 2c 8b 41 04 8b 72 10 0f bf 34 


Stack: [0x04030000,0x04080000],  sp=0x0407eda0,  free space=13b0407e8bck
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [fontmanager.dll+0x32d3e]
C  [fontmanager.dll+0x332c8]
C  [fontmanager.dll+0x33324]
J  sun.font.FileFont.getGlyphOutline(JIFF)Ljava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;
J  sun.font.FileFontStrike.getGlyphOutline(IFF)Ljava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;
J  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector$GlyphStrike.appendGlyphOutline(ILjava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;FF)V
J  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector.getGlyphsOutline(IIFF)Ljava/awt/Shape;
j  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector.getOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+9
j  sun.font.ExtendedTextSourceLabel.handleGetOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+6
j  sun.font.Decoration.getOutline(Lsun/font/Decoration$Label;FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+3
j  sun.font.ExtendedTextSourceLabel.getOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+7
j  java.awt.font.TextLine.getOutline(Ljava/awt/geom/AffineTransform;)Ljava/awt/Shape;+70
j  java.awt.font.TextLayout.getOutline(Ljava/awt/geom/AffineTransform;)Ljava/awt/Shape;+9
j  sun.java2d.pipe.OutlineTextRenderer.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+36
j  sun.java2d.pipe.GlyphListPipe.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+24
j  sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+17
j  sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawString(Ljava/lang/String;II)V+60
j  sun.swing.SwingUtilities2.drawString(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;II)V+246
j  sun.swing.SwingUtilities2.drawStringUnderlineCharAt(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;III)V+19
j  com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLabelUI.paintEnabledText(Ljavax/swing/JLabel;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;II)V+33
j  javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicLabelUI.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V+168
j  javax.swing.plaf.ComponentUI.update(Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V+32
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paintComponent(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V+26
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V+290
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V+322
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIIIII)V+41
j  javax.swing.BufferStrategyPaintManager.paint(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIII)Z+157
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIII)V+52
J  javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(IIII)V
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(IIII)V+83
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Ljava/util/Map;)V+193
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions()V+46
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions()V+73
j  javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run()V+36
j  java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch()V+47
J  java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Ljava/awt/AWTEvent;)V
J  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(I)Z
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(ILjava/awt/Conditional;Ljava/awt/EventFilter;)V+30
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(ILjava/awt/Conditional;Ljava/awt/Component;)V+11
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(ILjava/awt/Conditional;)V+4
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Ljava/awt/Conditional;)V+3
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run()V+9
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0xf049c]
V  [jvm.dll+0x17fcf1]
V  [jvm.dll+0xf0667]
V  [jvm.dll+0xf06dd]
V  [jvm.dll+0x11a2a0]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1ddb14]
V  [jvm.dll+0x17f96c]
C  [msvcr71.dll+0x9565]
C  [kernel32.dll+0x51194]
C  [ntdll.dll+0x5b495]
C  [ntdll.dll+0x5b468]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
J  sun.font.FileFont.getGlyphOutline(JIFF)Ljava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;
J  sun.font.FileFontStrike.getGlyphOutline(IFF)Ljava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;
J  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector$GlyphStrike.appendGlyphOutline(ILjava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;FF)V
J  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector.getGlyphsOutline(IIFF)Ljava/awt/Shape;
j  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector.getOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+9
j  sun.font.ExtendedTextSourceLabel.handleGetOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+6
j  sun.font.Decoration.getOutline(Lsun/font/Decoration$Label;FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+3
j  sun.font.ExtendedTextSourceLabel.getOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+7
j  java.awt.font.TextLine.getOutline(Ljava/awt/geom/AffineTransform;)Ljava/awt/Shape;+70
j  java.awt.font.TextLayout.getOutline(Ljava/awt/geom/AffineTransform;)Ljava/awt/Shape;+9
j  sun.java2d.pipe.OutlineTextRenderer.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+36
j  sun.java2d.pipe.GlyphListPipe.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+24
j  sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+17
j  sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawString(Ljava/lang/String;II)V+60
j  sun.swing.SwingUtilities2.drawString(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;II)V+246
j  sun.swing.SwingUtilities2.drawStringUnderlineCharAt(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;III)V+19
j  com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLabelUI.paintEnabledText(Ljavax/swing/JLabel;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;II)V+33
j  javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicLabelUI.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V+168
j  javax.swing.plaf.ComponentUI.update(Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V+32
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paintComponent(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V+26
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V+290
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V+322
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIIIII)V+41
j  javax.swing.BufferStrategyPaintManager.paint(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIII)Z+157
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIII)V+52
J  javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(IIII)V
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(IIII)V+83
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Ljava/util/Map;)V+193
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions()V+46
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions()V+73
j  javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run()V+36
j  java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch()V+47
J  java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Ljava/awt/AWTEvent;)V
J  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(I)Z
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(ILjava/awt/Conditional;Ljava/awt/EventFilter;)V+30
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(ILjava/awt/Conditional;Ljava/awt/Component;)V+11
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(ILjava/awt/Conditional;)V+4
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Ljava/awt/Conditional;)V+3
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run()V+9
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x03d3ac00 JavaThread "Timer-1" [_thread_blocked, id=1244, stack(0x0c160000,0x0c1b0000)]
  0x03d3a400 JavaThread "Thread-13" [_thread_in_native, id=4912, stack(0x0c110000,0x0c160000)]
  0x03d3a000 JavaThread "D3D Screen Updater" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5280, stack(0x09270000,0x092c0000)]
  0x03d39800 JavaThread "Direct Clip" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3376, stack(0x08990000,0x089e0000)]
  0x03d39400 JavaThread "Direct Clip" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2316, stack(0x08940000,0x08990000)]
  0x03d38c00 JavaThread "Direct Clip" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4712, stack(0x088f0000,0x08940000)]
  0x04928000 JavaThread "Direct Clip" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5736, stack(0x088a0000,0x088f0000)]
  0x0487a400 JavaThread "Java Sound Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3152, stack(0x08260000,0x082b0000)]
  0x03d99800 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5144, stack(0x07ed0000,0x07f20000)]
  0x03e03c00 JavaThread "Timer-0" [_thread_blocked, id=1180, stack(0x057e0000,0x05830000)]
  0x019d1000 JavaThread "H2 Log Writer PUZZLETIMER" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3160, stack(0x05790000,0x057e0000)]
  0x04abb000 JavaThread "H2 File Lock Watchdog C:\Users\Erik\Downloads\PT\puzzletimer.lock.db" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5312, stack(0x04c70000,0x04cc0000)]
  0x03caec00 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=2680, stack(0x002c0000,0x00310000)]
=>0x03cae400 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_in_native, id=2456, stack(0x04030000,0x04080000)]
  0x03cacc00 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5324, stack(0x03fe0000,0x04030000)]
  0x03cac800 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=4300, stack(0x03f90000,0x03fe0000)]
  0x03caa000 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=356, stack(0x03f40000,0x03f90000)]
  0x01947000 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4520, stack(0x03b70000,0x03bc0000)]
  0x01942000 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5636, stack(0x03b20000,0x03b70000)]
  0x0193d000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5268, stack(0x03ad0000,0x03b20000)]
  0x01939c00 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5620, stack(0x03a80000,0x03ad0000)]
  0x018e0800 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5272, stack(0x03a30000,0x03a80000)]
  0x018df400 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2588, stack(0x039e0000,0x03a30000)]

Other Threads:
  0x018dbc00 VMThread [stack: 0x00960000,0x009b0000] [id=5376]
  0x0195c800 WatcherThread [stack: 0x03bc0000,0x03c10000] [id=2652]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 8768K, used 1888K [0x23b20000, 0x244a0000, 0x29070000)
  eden space 7808K,  24% used [0x23b20000, 0x23cf6890, 0x242c0000)
  from space 960K,   0% used [0x243b0000, 0x243b1958, 0x244a0000)
  to   space 960K,   0% used [0x242c0000, 0x242c0000, 0x243b0000)
 tenured generation   total 19296K, used 17985K [0x29070000, 0x2a348000, 0x33b20000)
   the space 19296K,  93% used [0x29070000, 0x2a200598, 0x2a200600, 0x2a348000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 4932K [0x33b20000, 0x34720000, 0x37b20000)
   the space 12288K,  40% used [0x33b20000, 0x33ff12b0, 0x33ff1400, 0x34720000)
    ro space 10240K,  51% used [0x37b20000, 0x3804ae00, 0x3804ae00, 0x38520000)
    rw space 12288K,  54% used [0x38520000, 0x38bb72d8, 0x38bb7400, 0x39120000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00424000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
0x779a0000 - 0x77adc000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
0x76d60000 - 0x76e34000 	C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0x75b70000 - 0x75bba000 	C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
0x77b30000 - 0x77bd0000 	C:\Windows\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77620000 - 0x776cc000 	C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x75ed0000 - 0x75ee9000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\sechost.dll
0x75ef0000 - 0x75f91000 	C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x776d0000 - 0x77799000 	C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
0x775d0000 - 0x7761e000 	C:\Windows\system32\GDI32.dll
0x76020000 - 0x7602a000 	C:\Windows\system32\LPK.dll
0x77190000 - 0x7722d000 	C:\Windows\system32\USP10.dll
0x759f0000 - 0x75a3b000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x5e8e0000 - 0x5e96c000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll
0x759c0000 - 0x759da000 	C:\Windows\system32\SspiCli.dll
0x76110000 - 0x76d59000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x76e40000 - 0x76e97000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x77370000 - 0x774cc000 	C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
0x76030000 - 0x760bf000 	C:\Windows\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x75110000 - 0x75127000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x75af0000 - 0x75afb000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x6e480000 - 0x6e4d1000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x74480000 - 0x74492000 	C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll
0x5e430000 - 0x5e648000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.DLL
0x74760000 - 0x747a0000 	C:\Windows\system32\UxTheme.dll
0x73ed0000 - 0x73f02000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x741d0000 - 0x741df000 	C:\Windows\system32\samcli.dll
0x73bb0000 - 0x73bc4000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x74fa0000 - 0x74fa9000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x6c370000 - 0x6c373000 	C:\Windows\system32\sfc.dll
0x6c360000 - 0x6c36d000 	C:\Windows\system32\sfc_os.DLL
0x74450000 - 0x74463000 	C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
0x76fd0000 - 0x7716d000 	C:\Windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x75bc0000 - 0x75be7000 	C:\Windows\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
0x75dd0000 - 0x75de2000 	C:\Windows\system32\DEVOBJ.dll
0x77230000 - 0x77365000 	C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
0x75bf0000 - 0x75d0c000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x75b60000 - 0x75b6c000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x777a0000 - 0x7799a000 	C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
0x5e1d0000 - 0x5e429000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcXtrnal.DLL
0x73b40000 - 0x73b46000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHUNIMPL.DLL
0x73b20000 - 0x73b2d000 	C:\Windows\system32\SortServer2003Compat.dll
0x77170000 - 0x7718f000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x75df0000 - 0x75ebc000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\msvcr71.dll
0x6d800000 - 0x6da97000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x6d7b0000 - 0x6d7bc000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x6d330000 - 0x6d34f000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x6d290000 - 0x6d298000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\hpi.dll
0x77b10000 - 0x77b15000 	C:\Windows\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d7f0000 - 0x6d7ff000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d14a000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x74b10000 - 0x74cae000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_420fe3fa2b8113bd\COMCTL32.dll
0x75a40000 - 0x75a4c000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x6d230000 - 0x6d284000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x75610000 - 0x75626000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x75300000 - 0x7533b000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x65b30000 - 0x65cf3000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
0x72c90000 - 0x72c96000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x604c0000 - 0x60e2b000 	C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
0x74cb0000 - 0x74cd5000 	C:\Windows\system32\powrprof.dll
0x6d610000 - 0x6d623000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x76f00000 - 0x76f35000 	C:\Windows\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x75ec0000 - 0x75ec6000 	C:\Windows\system32\NSI.dll
0x75510000 - 0x7554c000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x75600000 - 0x75606000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d639000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x6d520000 - 0x6d544000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jsound.dll
0x6d550000 - 0x6d558000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jsoundds.dll
0x68b20000 - 0x68b92000 	C:\Windows\system32\DSOUND.dll
0x74ad0000 - 0x74b09000 	C:\Windows\system32\MMDevAPI.DLL
0x74d60000 - 0x74e55000 	C:\Windows\system32\PROPSYS.dll
0x73e90000 - 0x73ec0000 	C:\Windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x73e40000 - 0x73e44000 	C:\Windows\system32\ksuser.dll
0x74900000 - 0x74907000 	C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll
0x73bd0000 - 0x73bd8000 	C:\Windows\system32\msacm32.drv
0x73ba0000 - 0x73ba7000 	C:\Windows\system32\midimap.dll
0x76f40000 - 0x76fc3000 	C:\Windows\system32\CLBCatQ.DLL
0x73ce0000 - 0x73d16000 	C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL
0x6d1a0000 - 0x6d1c3000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\dcpr.dll
0x73ec0000 - 0x73ed0000 	C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x753e0000 - 0x75424000 	C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x6edd0000 - 0x6edd8000 	C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x6edc0000 - 0x6edd0000 	C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x6eda0000 - 0x6edb2000 	C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x16080000 - 0x160a5000 	C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
0x73960000 - 0x7397c000 	C:\Windows\system32\Iphlpapi.DLL
0x73940000 - 0x73947000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x6fc30000 - 0x6fc57000 	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
0x75030000 - 0x75035000 	C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x6fc20000 - 0x6fc26000 	C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x73830000 - 0x73868000 	C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll

VM Arguments:
java_command: C:\Users\Erik\Downloads\PT\PrismaPuzzleTimer0.4.jar
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
CLASSPATH=.;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
PATH=C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files\MiKTeX 2.8\miktex\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\MPEG;C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Backburner\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Shared
USERNAME=Erik
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 3

CPU:total 4 (4 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 23 stepping 10, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1

Memory: 4k page, physical 3406328k(1363868k free), swap 6810892k(4330156k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (16.3-b01) for windows-x86 JRE (1.6.0_20-b02), built on Apr 12 2010 13:52:23 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 7.1 (VS2003)

time: Fri Jan 14 13:23:37 2011
elapsed time: 41 seconds
```
So I tried a second time and it generates a new error file.

```
438a8000
0x0429eb80:    03ed0101 00000000 043c9930
0x0429eb90:   03ed7d1000000000 00000000
0x0429eba0:   00000000 0429ebe0 03fbad58 0429ebe0
0x0429ebb0:   6d2632c8 00000000 0429ec0c 438a8000
0x0429ebc0:   00000000 00000001 03ecec00 0429ec4c
0x0429ebd0:   00000000 043c9930 00002727 010000c8 

Instructions: (pc=0x6d262d3e)
0x6d262d2e:   8a 4c 24 10 88 48 20 c6 40 21 01 c2 10 00 8b 11
0x6d262d3e:   0f bf 42 0c 56 eb 2c 8b 41 04 8b 72 10 0f bf 34 


Stack: [0x04250000,0x042a0000],  sp=0x0429eb60,  free space=13a0429e67ck
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [fontmanager.dll+0x32d3e]
C  [fontmanager.dll+0x332c8]
C  [fontmanager.dll+0x33324]
J  sun.font.FileFont.getGlyphOutline(JIFF)Ljava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;
J  sun.font.FileFontStrike.getGlyphOutline(IFF)Ljava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;
J  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector$GlyphStrike.appendGlyphOutline(ILjava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;FF)V
J  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector.getGlyphsOutline(IIFF)Ljava/awt/Shape;
j  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector.getOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+9
j  sun.font.ExtendedTextSourceLabel.handleGetOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+6
j  sun.font.Decoration.getOutline(Lsun/font/Decoration$Label;FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+3
j  sun.font.ExtendedTextSourceLabel.getOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+7
J  java.awt.font.TextLine.getOutline(Ljava/awt/geom/AffineTransform;)Ljava/awt/Shape;
j  java.awt.font.TextLayout.getOutline(Ljava/awt/geom/AffineTransform;)Ljava/awt/Shape;+9
j  sun.java2d.pipe.OutlineTextRenderer.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+36
j  sun.java2d.pipe.GlyphListPipe.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+24
j  sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+17
j  sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawString(Ljava/lang/String;II)V+60
j  sun.swing.SwingUtilities2.drawString(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;II)V+246
j  sun.swing.SwingUtilities2.drawStringUnderlineCharAt(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;III)V+19
j  com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLabelUI.paintEnabledText(Ljavax/swing/JLabel;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;II)V+33
j  javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicLabelUI.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V+168
J  javax.swing.plaf.ComponentUI.update(Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paintComponent(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIIIII)V+41
j  javax.swing.BufferStrategyPaintManager.paint(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIII)Z+157
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIII)V+52
J  javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(IIII)V
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(IIII)V
J  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Ljava/util/Map;)V
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions()V+46
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions()V+73
j  javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run()V+36
J  java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch()V
J  java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Ljava/awt/AWTEvent;)V
J  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(I)Z
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(ILjava/awt/Conditional;Ljava/awt/EventFilter;)V+30
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(ILjava/awt/Conditional;Ljava/awt/Component;)V+11
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(ILjava/awt/Conditional;)V+4
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Ljava/awt/Conditional;)V+3
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run()V+9
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0xf049c]
V  [jvm.dll+0x17fcf1]
V  [jvm.dll+0xf0667]
V  [jvm.dll+0xf06dd]
V  [jvm.dll+0x11a2a0]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1ddb14]
V  [jvm.dll+0x17f96c]
C  [msvcr71.dll+0x9565]
C  [kernel32.dll+0x51194]
C  [ntdll.dll+0x5b495]
C  [ntdll.dll+0x5b468]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
J  sun.font.FileFont.getGlyphOutline(JIFF)Ljava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;
J  sun.font.FileFontStrike.getGlyphOutline(IFF)Ljava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;
J  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector$GlyphStrike.appendGlyphOutline(ILjava/awt/geom/GeneralPath;FF)V
J  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector.getGlyphsOutline(IIFF)Ljava/awt/Shape;
j  sun.font.StandardGlyphVector.getOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+9
j  sun.font.ExtendedTextSourceLabel.handleGetOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+6
j  sun.font.Decoration.getOutline(Lsun/font/Decoration$Label;FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+3
j  sun.font.ExtendedTextSourceLabel.getOutline(FF)Ljava/awt/Shape;+7
J  java.awt.font.TextLine.getOutline(Ljava/awt/geom/AffineTransform;)Ljava/awt/Shape;
j  java.awt.font.TextLayout.getOutline(Ljava/awt/geom/AffineTransform;)Ljava/awt/Shape;+9
j  sun.java2d.pipe.OutlineTextRenderer.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+36
j  sun.java2d.pipe.GlyphListPipe.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+24
j  sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.drawString(Lsun/java2d/SunGraphics2D;Ljava/lang/String;DD)V+17
j  sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawString(Ljava/lang/String;II)V+60
j  sun.swing.SwingUtilities2.drawString(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;II)V+246
j  sun.swing.SwingUtilities2.drawStringUnderlineCharAt(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;III)V+19
j  com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLabelUI.paintEnabledText(Ljavax/swing/JLabel;Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljava/lang/String;II)V+33
j  javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicLabelUI.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V+168
J  javax.swing.plaf.ComponentUI.update(Ljava/awt/Graphics;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paintComponent(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Ljava/awt/Graphics;)V
j  javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIIIII)V+41
j  javax.swing.BufferStrategyPaintManager.paint(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIII)Z+157
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljavax/swing/JComponent;Ljava/awt/Graphics;IIII)V+52
J  javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(IIII)V
J  javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(IIII)V
J  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Ljava/util/Map;)V
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions()V+46
j  javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions()V+73
j  javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run()V+36
J  java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch()V
J  java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Ljava/awt/AWTEvent;)V
J  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(I)Z
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(ILjava/awt/Conditional;Ljava/awt/EventFilter;)V+30
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(ILjava/awt/Conditional;Ljava/awt/Component;)V+11
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(ILjava/awt/Conditional;)V+4
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Ljava/awt/Conditional;)V+3
j  java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run()V+9
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x04c67000 JavaThread "D3D Screen Updater" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4768, stack(0x0b090000,0x0b0e0000)]
  0x04c66c00 JavaThread "Direct Clip" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5168, stack(0x096b0000,0x09700000)]
  0x04c66400 JavaThread "Direct Clip" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3968, stack(0x09660000,0x096b0000)]
  0x04c65c00 JavaThread "Direct Clip" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2328, stack(0x09610000,0x09660000)]
  0x04c65800 JavaThread "Direct Clip" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2556, stack(0x095c0000,0x09610000)]
  0x04c65000 JavaThread "Timer-1" [_thread_blocked, id=4320, stack(0x09520000,0x09570000)]
  0x03fe6400 JavaThread "Thread-8" [_thread_in_native, id=4980, stack(0x094d0000,0x09520000)]
  0x0433b400 JavaThread "Java Sound Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5532, stack(0x08d80000,0x08dd0000)]
  0x03e51c00 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4028, stack(0x08a90000,0x08ae0000)]
  0x042af400 JavaThread "Timer-0" [_thread_blocked, id=6136, stack(0x05210000,0x05260000)]
  0x019fd000 JavaThread "H2 Log Writer PUZZLETIMER" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5956, stack(0x051c0000,0x05210000)]
  0x044eb000 JavaThread "H2 File Lock Watchdog C:\Users\Erik\Downloads\PT\puzzletimer.lock.db" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=6120, stack(0x046a0000,0x046f0000)]
  0x03ecf000 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=3392, stack(0x00500000,0x00550000)]
=>0x03ecec00 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_in_native, id=5680, stack(0x04250000,0x042a0000)]
  0x03ecd400 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5100, stack(0x04200000,0x04250000)]
  0x03eccc00 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=3388, stack(0x041b0000,0x04200000)]
  0x03eca400 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3984, stack(0x04160000,0x041b0000)]
  0x018b9800 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4324, stack(0x03d90000,0x03de0000)]
  0x018b0000 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2244, stack(0x03d40000,0x03d90000)]
  0x018ad000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4252, stack(0x03cf0000,0x03d40000)]
  0x018a9c00 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2620, stack(0x03ca0000,0x03cf0000)]
  0x01850800 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5912, stack(0x019a0000,0x019f0000)]
  0x0184f400 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5648, stack(0x01950000,0x019a0000)]

Other Threads:
  0x0184bc00 VMThread [stack: 0x01900000,0x01950000] [id=6104]
  0x018ccc00 WatcherThread [stack: 0x03de0000,0x03e30000] [id=1264]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 9088K, used 5408K [0x23b20000, 0x244f0000, 0x29070000)
  eden space 8128K,  66% used [0x23b20000, 0x24066c50, 0x24310000)
  from space 960K,   0% used [0x24400000, 0x244017a8, 0x244f0000)
  to   space 960K,   0% used [0x24310000, 0x24310000, 0x24400000)
 tenured generation   total 20024K, used 18329K [0x29070000, 0x2a3fe000, 0x33b20000)
   the space 20024K,  91% used [0x29070000, 0x2a2565f8, 0x2a256600, 0x2a3fe000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 4919K [0x33b20000, 0x34720000, 0x37b20000)
   the space 12288K,  40% used [0x33b20000, 0x33fedd30, 0x33fede00, 0x34720000)
    ro space 10240K,  51% used [0x37b20000, 0x3804ae00, 0x3804ae00, 0x38520000)
    rw space 12288K,  54% used [0x38520000, 0x38bb72d8, 0x38bb7400, 0x39120000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00424000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
0x779a0000 - 0x77adc000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
0x76d60000 - 0x76e34000 	C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0x75b70000 - 0x75bba000 	C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
0x77b30000 - 0x77bd0000 	C:\Windows\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77620000 - 0x776cc000 	C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x75ed0000 - 0x75ee9000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\sechost.dll
0x75ef0000 - 0x75f91000 	C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x776d0000 - 0x77799000 	C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
0x775d0000 - 0x7761e000 	C:\Windows\system32\GDI32.dll
0x76020000 - 0x7602a000 	C:\Windows\system32\LPK.dll
0x77190000 - 0x7722d000 	C:\Windows\system32\USP10.dll
0x759f0000 - 0x75a3b000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x6d7e0000 - 0x6d86c000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll
0x759c0000 - 0x759da000 	C:\Windows\system32\SspiCli.dll
0x76110000 - 0x76d59000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x76e40000 - 0x76e97000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x77370000 - 0x774cc000 	C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
0x76030000 - 0x760bf000 	C:\Windows\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x75110000 - 0x75127000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x75af0000 - 0x75afb000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x6e480000 - 0x6e4d1000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x74480000 - 0x74492000 	C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll
0x65ae0000 - 0x65cf8000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.DLL
0x74760000 - 0x747a0000 	C:\Windows\system32\UxTheme.dll
0x73ed0000 - 0x73f02000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x741d0000 - 0x741df000 	C:\Windows\system32\samcli.dll
0x73bb0000 - 0x73bc4000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x74fa0000 - 0x74fa9000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x6c370000 - 0x6c373000 	C:\Windows\system32\sfc.dll
0x6c360000 - 0x6c36d000 	C:\Windows\system32\sfc_os.DLL
0x74450000 - 0x74463000 	C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
0x76fd0000 - 0x7716d000 	C:\Windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x75bc0000 - 0x75be7000 	C:\Windows\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
0x75dd0000 - 0x75de2000 	C:\Windows\system32\DEVOBJ.dll
0x77230000 - 0x77365000 	C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
0x75bf0000 - 0x75d0c000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x75b60000 - 0x75b6c000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x777a0000 - 0x7799a000 	C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
0x64170000 - 0x643c9000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcXtrnal.DLL
0x73b40000 - 0x73b46000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHUNIMPL.DLL
0x73b30000 - 0x73b3d000 	C:\Windows\system32\SortServer2003Compat.dll
0x77170000 - 0x7718f000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x75df0000 - 0x75ebc000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\msvcr71.dll
0x01a00000 - 0x01c97000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x6d7b0000 - 0x6d7bc000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x6d330000 - 0x6d34f000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x6d290000 - 0x6d298000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\hpi.dll
0x77b10000 - 0x77b15000 	C:\Windows\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x003e0000 - 0x003ef000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d14a000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x74b10000 - 0x74cae000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_420fe3fa2b8113bd\COMCTL32.dll
0x75a40000 - 0x75a4c000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x6d230000 - 0x6d284000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x75610000 - 0x75626000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x75300000 - 0x7533b000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x63fa0000 - 0x64163000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
0x73a60000 - 0x73a66000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x604c0000 - 0x60e2b000 	C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
0x74cb0000 - 0x74cd5000 	C:\Windows\system32\powrprof.dll
0x6d610000 - 0x6d623000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x76f00000 - 0x76f35000 	C:\Windows\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x75ec0000 - 0x75ec6000 	C:\Windows\system32\NSI.dll
0x75510000 - 0x7554c000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x75600000 - 0x75606000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d639000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x6d520000 - 0x6d544000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jsound.dll
0x6d550000 - 0x6d558000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jsoundds.dll
0x68b20000 - 0x68b92000 	C:\Windows\system32\DSOUND.dll
0x74ad0000 - 0x74b09000 	C:\Windows\system32\MMDevAPI.DLL
0x74d60000 - 0x74e55000 	C:\Windows\system32\PROPSYS.dll
0x73e90000 - 0x73ec0000 	C:\Windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x73e40000 - 0x73e44000 	C:\Windows\system32\ksuser.dll
0x74900000 - 0x74907000 	C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll
0x73bd0000 - 0x73bd8000 	C:\Windows\system32\msacm32.drv
0x73ba0000 - 0x73ba7000 	C:\Windows\system32\midimap.dll
0x76f40000 - 0x76fc3000 	C:\Windows\system32\CLBCatQ.DLL
0x73ce0000 - 0x73d16000 	C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL
0x6d1a0000 - 0x6d1c3000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\dcpr.dll
0x73ec0000 - 0x73ed0000 	C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x753e0000 - 0x75424000 	C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x6edd0000 - 0x6edd8000 	C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x6edc0000 - 0x6edd0000 	C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x6eda0000 - 0x6edb2000 	C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x16080000 - 0x160a5000 	C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
0x73960000 - 0x7397c000 	C:\Windows\system32\Iphlpapi.DLL
0x73940000 - 0x73947000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x6fc30000 - 0x6fc57000 	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
0x75030000 - 0x75035000 	C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x6fc20000 - 0x6fc26000 	C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x73830000 - 0x73868000 	C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll

VM Arguments:
java_command: C:\Users\Erik\Downloads\PT\PrismaPuzzleTimer0.4.jar
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
CLASSPATH=.;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
PATH=C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files\MiKTeX 2.8\miktex\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\MPEG;C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Backburner\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Shared
USERNAME=Erik
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 3

CPU:total 4 (4 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 23 stepping 10, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1

Memory: 4k page, physical 3406328k(1826440k free), swap 6810892k(4930332k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (16.3-b01) for windows-x86 JRE (1.6.0_20-b02), built on Apr 12 2010 13:52:23 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 7.1 (VS2003)

time: Fri Jan 14 13:33:14 2011
elapsed time: 51 seconds
```
I also changed them into txt files so I can upload them here.
View attachment hs_err_pid5748.txt
View attachment hs_err_pid5648.txt


----------



## Pusha (Jan 15, 2011)

I found interestning only pll trainer. why there is not best avg5 and avg12?


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 15, 2011)

erikchan002 said:


> I don't know why but my stackmat works fine with the timer before I finish timing.
> Yes, before.
> When I am timing there are no problem as well.
> But just when I press both pads down to stop and see my time, the timer closes itself and generates an error file.
> ...



Prisma's probably running into a JVM bug. Try updating your runtime: http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 15, 2011)

Pusha said:


> I found interestning only pll trainer. why there is not best avg5 and avg12?


 
They're right at the main window! And the history window has some more statistics.


----------



## erikchan002 (Jan 15, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Prisma's probably running into a JVM bug. Try updating your runtime: http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp.


 
You're right. Problem solved.
I can't use my stackmat with CCT before but I can use it now with PPT.
Thanks. PPT is an excellent timer. Looking forward to v0.5


----------



## Pedro (Jan 15, 2011)

You're doing a great job, Walter.

One thing I noticed is that it will only show the stackmat rolling time if I release both pads. And I have this habit of holding the right one while doing OH, so it won't show anything on the screen. And I think it won't capture the time when I finish.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 15, 2011)

Pedro said:


> You're doing a great job, Walter.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that it will only show the stackmat rolling time if I release both pads. And I have this habit of holding the right one while doing OH, so it won't show anything on the screen. And I think it won't capture the time when I finish.


 
Thanks Pedro. I'll fix it as soon as possible.


----------



## erikchan002 (Jan 15, 2011)

Pedro said:


> You're doing a great job, Walter.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that it will only show the stackmat rolling time if I release both pads. And I have this habit of holding the right one while doing OH, so it won't show anything on the screen. And I think it won't capture the time when I finish.


 
Also, if you reset the stackmat timer when it is timing, PPT loops itself at 0 second.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 15, 2011)

erikchan002 said:


> Also, if you reset the stackmat timer when it is timing, PPT loops itself at 0 second.


 
It's fixed in development version now.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2011)

Noticed something. Whenever I start an OH solve, I naturally keep one, right, hand on the timer. When I start the solve, the timer on the timer(connected) goes correctly, but not on the computer.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 18, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Noticed something. Whenever I start an OH solve, I naturally keep one, right, hand on the timer. When I start the solve, the timer on the timer(connected) goes correctly, but not on the computer.



see post #296


----------



## dcrystalj (Jan 18, 2011)

make timer size manualy changed so I can make bigger numbers and make BG image available. so we cold use your timer on ompetitions


----------



## Toad (Jan 18, 2011)

I would also like a larger number option, mainly for videos.

I think it'd also be nice to implement a way to see the average of 5 and average of 12 at any point so you can see your progression. I really like how CCT shows ave5 and ave12 all the time and would like at least the option of something similar.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 18, 2011)

dcrystalj said:


> make timer size manualy changed so I can make bigger numbers and make BG image available. so we cold use your timer on ompetitions





Toad said:


> I would also like a larger number option, mainly for videos.



I've tried to implement this for a long time. Describing the scramble/time size and position using default layout managers is deceptively hard. I think I'll have bite the bullet and write a custom one.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 18, 2011)

Toad said:


> I think it'd also be nice to implement a way to see the average of 5 and average of 12 at any point so you can see your progression. I really like how CCT shows ave5 and ave12 all the time and would like at least the option of something similar.


 
You can select past solutions in the history window and see the related statistics. If you have a significant drop in your times, you should be able to see it in the graph.


----------



## Erik (Jan 18, 2011)

Tried the Prisma timer now for a few solves. There are a lot of things I don't really like about it:
- size: the thing at the smallest state is huge. I can only see the last 9 times in the main screen and the time is shown very large.
- statistics: so many statistics are shown standard (like mean of 3) I'm not interested it, this also takes more space. The statistics in the history is fine of course.
- option to manually put times is is missing
- inspection time is either on or off, not adjustable
- at the history, there are big gaps when you don't solve for a while, that's kind of annoying and makes the function less usable. A line through all the points (of the average of the last 50 or 100 solves) would also help a lot to actually see your progress though only in combination with getting rid of the gaps again. Sessions don't seem to be stored either, but just added to the big pile.

I do like the many different scrambling options though I'm missing some still (qqTimer has all I want)
The 3D scramble result is cool too!

Conclusion: I'm sticking with CCT for now..


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Erik said:


> - option to manually put times is is missing


 
for the times go to File>Add Solution or just press Ctrl+A


----------



## da25centz (Jan 20, 2011)

can you explain your skewb notation?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 22, 2011)

i think its based off of fixed corner rotation so the corner you hold facing you never moves and go from there


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Erik.



Erik said:


> - size: the thing at the smallest state is huge. I can only see the last 9 times in the main screen and the time is shown very large.



The main window is being redesigned. I'll try to fit at least 12 times.



Erik said:


> - statistics: so many statistics are shown standard (like mean of 3) I'm not interested it, this also takes more space. The statistics in the history is fine of course.



This was discussed before. Session statistics/mo3/avg5/avg12 seems like a good compromise. What do you suggest?



Erik said:


> - option to manually put times is is missing



No, it's not. Ctrl+A to add a single time. History -> Add solutions... to add more than one.



Erik said:


> - inspection time is either on or off, not adjustable



WCA regulation says 15 seconds, so it's a good default.



Erik said:


> - at the history, there are big gaps when you don't solve for a while, that's kind of annoying and makes the function less usable. A line through all the points (of the average of the last 50 or 100 solves) would also help a lot to actually see your progress though only in combination with getting rid of the gaps again. Sessions don't seem to be stored either, but just added to the big pile.



It's a solution time x time graph, the gaps _add_ information making it _more_ usable. The mo100 graph was suggested before and I'll try it when I have the time (even though I don't know what to do with DNFs...).

The history window isn't just a "big pile" of times. Here are some scenarios that Prisma can handle easily and others can't:

- What's my best mean of X/average of Y ever?

Click on "Best mean of X"/"Best average of Y" label and the related solutions will be highlighted.

- What were the statistics of Dec/2010?

Select solutions between 2010-12-01 and 2010-12-31 (solutions are ordered chronologically) and histogram/graph/statistics will be updated accordingly.

- What would be my session statistics if I didn't DNF/pop?

Select session solutions and deselect (usually ctlr+click) the DNF/pop.



Erik said:


> I do like the many different scrambling options though I'm missing some still (qqTimer has all I want)



Which scramblers do you miss? Prisma has more than 30, most of them random state scramblers.



Erik said:


> The 3D scramble result is cool too!



Thanks.



Erik said:


> Conclusion: I'm sticking with CCT for now..



Okay. Prisma is under active development, so keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 22, 2011)

da25centz said:


> can you explain your skewb notation?


 
Of course. It's a fixed corner notation: http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/skewb.htm (scroll down to "notation").

Edit the color scheme to match your skewb and follow the scramble step by step (you can click on each move on the main window to see the result of the partial scramble).


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I actually kinda like the graph. The more session I have the smaller the gaps between sessions get. I suspect that eventually it will become a continuous line...and after that much practice, there should be an obvious increase in performance.

@Walter: I love the blue banners telling me I have a new best. However, they don't seem to trigger for AVG12 and AVG100 (and perhaps mean10, but I wasn't paying attention).

EDTI: hmm...that time AVG12 banner did trigger.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 24, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> I actually kinda like the graph. The more session I have the smaller the gaps between sessions get. I suspect that eventually it will become a continuous line...and after that much practice, there should be an obvious increase in performance.



Exactly. The graph is useful for displaying long-term progress.



nickvu2 said:


> @Walter: I love the blue banners telling me I have a new best. However, they don't seem to trigger for AVG12 and AVG100 (and perhaps mean10, but I wasn't paying attention).
> 
> EDTI: hmm...that time AVG12 banner did trigger.


 
It works for single, mean of 3, mean of 100, average of 5 and average of 12.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> It works for single, mean of 3, mean of 100, average of 5 and average of 12.



Guess I must have missed it =/


----------



## da25centz (Jan 25, 2011)

so say I wanted to download the source code into eclipse and play around with some things, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## Erik (Jan 25, 2011)

@Walter: 

Statistics: in the main screen I find useful: avg 5/12/50/100 and session mean. Mean of 3 is not very useful anymore since only 6x6 and 7x7 are officially means of 3.
Scramblers: actually I'm not missing that much but a 2-gen of RU and MU would be cool since I fancy those  I did find an error in the 4x4 scrambler at least, I got a nice Rw2 Lw2 the other day 

About the graph: ideally imho you would see a red line of the last 50 or 100 solves. The change of this line more or less shows the improvement over time. In this I would keep away the gaps, days you didn't cube show up a bit odd otherwise, but maybe make some buttons to set this on or off. When doing this I would really suggest some other buttons to adjust the time frame though, otherwise you don't see any progress after half a year, but the last few months is maybe interesting for instance.
I image the result looks something like this then:







It's some old data I found somewhere.

Because I really like a graph like this for my times, I tried to copy the times from the history in excel. Then I noticed it is actually not possible to copy the whole history, or even better one column of it. It'd be really cool if it was possible to copy such a thing (and not that it all comes in one cell of course), or let it export to excel. I'm not sure how complicated this would be to implement though.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 25, 2011)

Erik said:


> Scramblers: actually I'm not missing that much but a 2-gen of RU and MU would be cool since I fancy those



You can add RU and LU scramblers using the category manager.


----------



## Erik (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh thanks, that's fail #2 after the manual time-input *blush*


----------



## Godmil (Jan 25, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> (you can click on each move on the main window to see the result of the partial scramble)


 
Oh that is awesome! There is so much to this timer that I still don't know.
I'd like to second Erik's points about the graph, when I see it it's just a mass of points, I have no idea if there is any trend in my times at all.
But still, love this timer so much.


----------



## bobkruijer (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, I realized that but I would also like to import dates - i.e. date (time), time, scramble. I can use SQL if needed, can you point me to the right location where the solves are stored?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 29, 2011)

Could you make it so the preset categories can be edited/reset, for example, I would want 3x3x3 Cube, not Rubik's Cube but its just an idea. Also, Pyramorphix scrambler?

Edit: Will it wok with a QJ timer, not a speedstacks one?


----------



## theace (Feb 2, 2011)

OFF TOPIC: Does anyone know what the little "Stackmat Sim" program was? It runs in the background and activates your timer when you press 2 keys instead of the spacebar.


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 3, 2011)

is there a way to make the window into a smaller size?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 3, 2011)

theace said:


> OFF TOPIC: Does anyone know what the little "Stackmat Sim" program was? It runs in the background and activates your timer when you press 2 keys instead of the spacebar.


 
You can do this in both CCT and Prizma. For CCT just go to your options and you can configure which two keys to use. For Prizma, go to Options -> Timer Trigger -> CTRL Keys. You have to press both CTRL keys (then let off of them) in order for the timer to stop, same with stopping the timer.


Feature Request:

This might be a tad bit difficult, but it's something I would definitely find useful. You have a list of solutions for the optimal cross, awesome! Now what if you were to make a way to show Extended Cross, or Optimal Cross + First pair. What I mean by First Pair is that it does not necessarily solve the x-cross, but it sets up a pair into a nice R U R'/R U' R type insertion (so it makes the pair and preserves it in the layer opposite the cross). It wouldn't even have to preserve that pair in U (if cross is in D), but maybe to where the pair is preserved in an F2L slot, or preserved into an F2L slot but inverted (so the pair is pointing up instead of down) and it wouldn't need to be in the correct slot either.

If that didn't make sense, I'll rephrase it. Would you be able to find a way that when making the cross, if it sees a pair that it can preserve, or make then preserve, could you show those solutions? I've been working on this a little bit, and most crosses it's quite easy to influence first pairs. It allows for a great transition from cross to F2L.

I suppose after you do this, you could do it for other methods as well. Showing first block for Roux, first block for Petrus, and edge orientation for ZZ.

Again, I'm not sure how difficult this would be, but it would definitely make for a nice feature!


----------



## tertius (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't get my stackmat timer to work on my mac. It looks like it is related to the input line not being powered on a mac, can anyone confirm this? Anyone with a mac have their's working?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 3, 2011)

Have you made sure to check all of your audio settings? I often use my microphone with some VOIP applications, and I have to ensure to select "line in" as my recording device whenever I want to cube (using my stackmat). Make sure you have your line-in set to be what you are recording from, or plug your stackmat into your microphone jack.


----------



## Hexi (Feb 4, 2011)

This timer is really amazing, but is there any way to transfer my times to another PC?


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 4, 2011)

Hexi said:


> This timer is really amazing, but is there any way to transfer my times to another PC?


 
Your results are stored in puzzletimer.h2.db database file. Just copy this file to another PC.


----------



## Hexi (Feb 4, 2011)

hr.mohr said:


> Your results are stored in puzzletimer.h2.db database file. Just copy this file to another PC.



Thanks


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 4, 2011)

This timer wont work on my Powerbookg4. What should I do?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 4, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> This timer wont work on my Powerbookg4. What should I do?


 
Get a newer computer. Really. I have the same laptop, and it's PowerPC, not Intel. If it's not Intel based then most timers won't work.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 4, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Yeah it's silly I know, I just really like holding my cube with Yellow on top and Red on front, not sure why.


 My guess would be : Dan Harris, not sure why


----------



## flan (Feb 4, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> My guess would be : Dan Harris, not sure why.


 
He's my reason for that orientation


----------



## tertius (Feb 5, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Have you made sure to check all of your audio settings? I often use my microphone with some VOIP applications, and I have to ensure to select "line in" as my recording device whenever I want to cube (using my stackmat). Make sure you have your line-in set to be what you are recording from, or plug your stackmat into your microphone jack.


 
I don't use my audio for anything (besides playing music). In Prisma Timer, I only have one selection I can make. I already went into MIDI and turned everything up but still can not get it to work. 

When I tried to record sound with Audacity, I got noting when it was running. When I pull the Mic plug out or push it in, it makes a sound (recorded in Audacity). The headphone jack make no sound when plug is inserted or removed. It seems to be an amplification issue. But nevertheless, I can not get it to work. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 5, 2011)

I think there is a problem with the megaminx scrambler, all offical scrambles at the end of each lise, it is either D++ U or D-- U' but on this progam it seems to be random. Am I correct?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 5, 2011)

Tertius: If when you have your stackmat plugged in (and powered on), if you don't hear the (very annoying) sound either in Audacity or through your speakers, you *need* to check all of your audio settings (for recording, not playback). What OS do you have installed? I can help you out with this, but should probably take it over to PMs at this point. Send me a PM with your OS, Preferably sound card drivers, and also preferably a picture of your sound card (integrated or not, but so I can see which jacks you have to work with. At the very least tell me the colors of the circles around each jack and what text it has above/below each jack).


----------



## da25centz (Feb 5, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I think there is a problem with the megaminx scrambler, all offical scrambles at the end of each lise, it is either D++ U or D-- U' but on this progam it seems to be random. Am I correct?


 
no it just looks wrong because the "lines" are not defined, it just puts them one after another


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 7, 2011)

I have two suggestions:

1.) It should be possible to "unselect" solves in the history. So when you select a few solves in the history, there is no simple way to get back to the default selection of all solves. Of course there are workarounds (select all with "Shift"; or select one solve, then unselect it with "STRG"), but I think the selection should at least reset whenever you close the history, what it does not.

2.) As most people probably use the same color scheme for all their cubic puzzles, 2x2 through 7x7, you could maybe implement a simple button like "Apply Rubik's Cube settings to all cubic puzzles" or add a button below "edit" and "default", although the last option would require to select every single color of every single cube, so that won't be a good one, shouldn't have written that down...

Just my 2 cents, but anyway a great timer, I will definitely stick to it from now on.


----------



## tertius (Feb 8, 2011)

I got it to work. Thank you to all who helped, especially fatboyxpc. 

My computer was not receiving a signal from the Stackmat Timer. I worked with my setting but could not seem to get it right. I then bought another cord (mono) and tried it again. It did not seem to not fix the issue but I noticed that my computer was receiving a signal from the Stackmat Timer. 

In the end, I had to turn down the input volume (was all of the way up) and replace my cord to get the Stackmat Timer to work with Prisma Timer. 

The first cord is in the trash and was the stereo 3.5 to 2.5 DealExtreme $0.97 (that was recommended on this site in a couple of places. I probably got a bad one but something to always keep in mind.

*Separate Issue*

I am not sure if it has been covered but my Stackmat Timer and the stored time are the same but the large display time is wrong. The display time does not revert to the correct stored time. Not a big issue but would be for videos.


----------



## @uguste (Feb 9, 2011)

Why can't we edit scramble options for default categories ? I'd like to put the suboptimal scrambler as the default scrambler for 2x2 and pyra...


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 9, 2011)

When i do a 3x3 solve with the scramble thats not in prisma and then go to add solution i try to put in the scramble and it wont let me why not?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 10, 2011)

You could import the scramble and then use add solution...


----------



## da25centz (Feb 10, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> When i do a 3x3 solve with the scramble thats not in prisma and then go to add solution i try to put in the scramble and it wont let me why not?


 
because that is simply to add the time for the scramble shown on prisma that you have solved with another timer


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 10, 2011)

well then how do i add a scramble and solution from another timer with out importing the scrambles then adding the solutions


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 11, 2011)

you don't...
I don't think it's even possible


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 11, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> well then how do i add a scramble and solution from another timer with out importing the scrambles then adding the solutions


 
Do you mean times, instead of solutions?


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 11, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Do you mean times, instead of solutions?


 
no like i was using cube mania and wanted to put the scrambles and times into Prisma easily but i could do the scrambles


----------



## Norbi (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi!
How to off the 3D visualization at blind?


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it me, or are the 4x4 scrambles wrong? aka Uw Dw'


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 13, 2011)

I got one this time:
B2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 *D U D' U'* L' B R' B R' L2 F2 L'

And I got some ideas for the timer:
1. Questions (?? I don't no in English) that come to stand as time passes or running, likke qqTimer. (change in settings).
2. Sound that you hear if yoy push the space button.
Our keyboard is not functioning properly.
When I hear something I attachment or the timing is start.
3. In the settings set up all the time remember. Even if you've completed it or the next day of you do 3x3 and then Magic en then 4x4 en then again 3x3 than it is still.

I hope you had something and that you may find it useful (my ideas).

It is my main timer.

Sorry for bad English.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 13, 2011)

All times are saved in the history are they not?..


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 13, 2011)

No.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

Erik said:


> About the graph: ideally imho you would see a red line of the last 50 or 100 solves. The change of this line more or less shows the improvement over time. In this I would keep away the gaps, days you didn't cube show up a bit odd otherwise, but maybe make some buttons to set this on or off. When doing this I would really suggest some other buttons to adjust the time frame though, otherwise you don't see any progress after half a year, but the last few months is maybe interesting for instance.



So the first suggestion is to add a mean of 50/100 line to the graph.

After 6 months solving about 100 cubes a day, the graph looks like this (times are made up):







Adding a mean of 100 red line, the graph looks like this:






See? The black dots are enough to show improvement.


The next suggestion is to distribute the times evenly along the x axis.

I deleted the third week's times to show why it's not a good idea.






In the above graph, you can clearly see that some data is missing.






In the above graph, you can't see that data is missing and there's an "unnatural" sudden drop in times (red arrow).


I'm not sure I understand your suggestion about time frame adjustment. If you want to see statistics about the whole history, select all times. If you want to see statistics about the last month, select only the last month's times.




Erik said:


> Because I really like a graph like this for my times, I tried to copy the times from the history in excel. Then I noticed it is actually not possible to copy the whole history, or even better one column of it. It'd be really cool if it was possible to copy such a thing (and not that it all comes in one cell of course), or let it export to excel. I'm not sure how complicated this would be to implement though.


 
Actually you can. Select all lines (Ctrl + A), copy them (Ctrl + C) and paste in Excel (Ctrl + V) (I'm not sure if Excel can import tab separated values, but I think it can).

Anyway, I'll add a menu item to make it easier.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

da25centz said:


> so say I wanted to download the source code into eclipse and play around with some things, how would I go about doing that?


 
1. Download and install Eclipse (http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/, Eclipse IDE for Java Developers);
2. Download source code (http://prismapuzzletimer.com/, get source >>, zip);
3. Unzip source code to workspace folder (usually <User>/workspace);
4. Create a new java project (File -> New -> Java Project...); Select "Create project from existing source" and choose the folder <workspace>/puzzle-timer/; Finish;
5. Run -> Run.

Easy things to modify:

* Text color/font/size
* Session summary layout
* Inspection time
* Main screen statistics

"Easy" puzzles to add:

* NxNxN
* Fisher's cube
* Gigaminx, Teraminx, Petaminx
* Dino cube
* Helicopter cube


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

bobkruijer said:


> Thanks, I realized that but I would also like to import dates - i.e. date (time), time, scramble. I can use SQL if needed, can you point me to the right location where the solves are stored?


 
All user data is stored in a H2 embedded database (http://www.h2database.com/). Schema is here. Times are stored in the "SOLUTION" table.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Could you make it so the preset categories can be edited/reset, for example, I would want 3x3x3 Cube, not Rubik's Cube but its just an idea.



I'm not sure. I think the built-in categories will be translated.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> Also, Pyramorphix scrambler?



Maybe when I get one. I developed Square-1, Pyraminx and Megaminx visualization without physical puzzles and it wasn't easy.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> Edit: Will it wok with a QJ timer, not a speedstacks one?


 
No. QJ timers don't have an output port.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> is there a way to make the window into a smaller size?


 
800x600 is the minimum resolution. What's your available resolution?


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> You can do this in both CCT and Prizma. For CCT just go to your options and you can configure which two keys to use. For Prizma, go to Options -> Timer Trigger -> CTRL Keys. You have to press both CTRL keys (then let off of them) in order for the timer to stop, same with stopping the timer.



Prisma. P-R-I-S-M-A. Prisma.



fatboyxpc said:


> Feature Request:
> 
> This might be a tad bit difficult, but it's something I would definitely find useful. You have a list of solutions for the optimal cross, awesome! Now what if you were to make a way to show Extended Cross, or Optimal Cross + First pair. What I mean by First Pair is that it does not necessarily solve the x-cross, but it sets up a pair into a nice R U R'/R U' R type insertion (so it makes the pair and preserves it in the layer opposite the cross). It wouldn't even have to preserve that pair in U (if cross is in D), but maybe to where the pair is preserved in an F2L slot, or preserved into an F2L slot but inverted (so the pair is pointing up instead of down) and it wouldn't need to be in the correct slot either.
> 
> ...



Optimal x-cross would be awesome. I'll see if it can be done.

Roux/Petrus scramblers and tips would be nice, but I don't know if there's enough interest.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it supposed to save times?

For me it doesn't.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> This timer wont work on my Powerbookg4. What should I do?


 
If there's a Java 6 runtime available, then it should work.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I think there is a problem with the megaminx scrambler, all offical scrambles at the end of each lise, it is either D++ U or D-- U' but on this progam it seems to be random. Am I correct?


 
There is a problem, but it's not in the megaminx scrambler.

Longer scrambles (megaminx, 6x6x6, 7x7x7) don't fit in the screen and are simply clipped. If you resize the window, you'll be able to see the complete sequence.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

RobinBloehm said:


> I have two suggestions:
> 
> 1.) It should be possible to "unselect" solves in the history. So when you select a few solves in the history, there is no simple way to get back to the default selection of all solves. Of course there are workarounds (select all with "Shift"; or select one solve, then unselect it with "STRG"), but I think the selection should at least reset whenever you close the history, what it does not.



Ctrl + A select all lines (on Windows, at least). Selecting a single line (click), then deselecting it (Ctrl + click) deselects every line.

Anyway, there will be "select session" and "select none" buttons in the next version.



RobinBloehm said:


> 2.) As most people probably use the same color scheme for all their cubic puzzles, 2x2 through 7x7, you could maybe implement a simple button like "Apply Rubik's Cube settings to all cubic puzzles" or add a button below "edit" and "default", although the last option would require to select every single color of every single cube, so that won't be a good one, shouldn't have written that down...



It's not true in general. My 2x2x2 has purple stickers on the left side, my 5x5x5 stickers are lighter.

It's a "nice to have" feature, but there are a lot of things with higher priority.



RobinBloehm said:


> Just my 2 cents, but anyway a great timer, I will definitely stick to it from now on.



Nice!


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

tertius said:


> I got it to work. Thank you to all who helped, especially fatboyxpc.



Nice. Care to make a video/tutorial?



tertius said:


> I am not sure if it has been covered but my Stackmat Timer and the stored time are the same but the large display time is wrong. The display time does not revert to the correct stored time. Not a big issue but would be for videos.



It shouldn't happen. Can you reproduce the problem?


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

@uguste said:


> Why can't we edit scramble options for default categories ? I'd like to put the suboptimal scrambler as the default scrambler for 2x2 and pyra...



You can't change the scrambler of any category.

Think about this situation: you solve 1000 Rubik's cubes ("random scrambler"), then change the scrambler to "easy cross" and solve 1000 more. Your statistics don't make sense anymore.

Unfortunately, 2x2x2/pyraminx optimal/suboptimal scrambler are equivalent, but can't be switched.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> When i do a 3x3 solve with the scramble thats not in prisma and then go to add solution i try to put in the scramble and it wont let me why not?





Tall5001 said:


> well then how do i add a scramble and solution from another timer with out importing the scrambles then adding the solutions



File -> Add solution... (Ctrl + A) uses the current scramble. History -> Add solutions... uses the scramble(s) you provide.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

Norbi said:


> Hi!
> How to off the 3D visualization at blind?


 
It was asked before, but I don't understand why. If you want to "cheat", you could look at the scrambled puzzle in your hands. Am I missing something?


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

joey said:


> Is it me, or are the 4x4 scrambles wrong? aka Uw Dw'


 
You're right.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> I got one this time:
> B2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 *D U D' U'* L' B R' B R' L2 F2 L'



Which scrambler is this sequence from?



RubikZz said:


> And I got some ideas for the timer:
> 1. Questions (?? I don't no in English) that come to stand as time passes or running, likke qqTimer. (change in settings).



I searched qqtimer settings but couldn't find anything about question marks. Could you rephrase your suggestion?



RubikZz said:


> 2. Sound that you hear if yoy push the space button.
> Our keyboard is not functioning properly.
> When I hear something I attachment or the timing is start.



Play a sound at the start of a timing? Why?



RubikZz said:


> 3. In the settings set up all the time remember. Even if you've completed it or the next day of you do 3x3 and then Magic en then 4x4 en then again 3x3 than it is still.



It was suggested before. The problem is that the main window can hold at most 300/400 times without lagging. Anyway, a single session shouldn't span more than a category or a run of the program.



RubikZz said:


> I hope you had something and that you may find it useful (my ideas).
> 
> It is my main timer.
> 
> Sorry for bad English.



Thanks Mathijs. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 13, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> All times are saved in the history are they not?..





RubikZz said:


> No.





antoineccantin said:


> Is it supposed to save times?
> 
> For me it doesn't.


 
Times are saved in an embedded database and are shown in the history window.

Make an empty folder anywhere and copy "PrismaPuzzleTimer0.4.jar" into it. Run the program and a "puzzletimer.h2.db" file will be created.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 14, 2011)

I apologize for the spelling error 

Yes, optimal x-cross would be past awesome. What about not necessarily x-cross but just making/preserving an easy pair? I guess the best example of this is to see how Rowan does it, in this thread.


----------



## nickvu2 (Feb 14, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> So the first suggestion is to add a mean of 50/100 line to the graph.
> 
> After 6 months solving about 100 cubes a day, the graph looks like this (times are made up):
> 
> ...


 
Really cool to see that much data filled in...even if it is made up. What do you think of making the graph logarithmic, or making it optional? As it is, changes get harder to see as the data points get smaller.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 15, 2011)

Norbi said:


> Hi!
> How to off the 3D visualization at blind?


 
Like this!


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 16, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Like this!


 
thats funny


----------



## Juju (Feb 16, 2011)

Just want to say that I've been using this timer for a month and I couldn't be happier with it. Awesome work thanks!


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey walter do you know when the next version is going to come out?


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 18, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> Really cool to see that much data filled in...even if it is made up. What do you think of making the graph logarithmic, or making it optional? As it is, changes get harder to see as the data points get smaller.


 
Times don't seem to decrease exponentially. I don't think logarithmic scale makes sense in this case.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 18, 2011)

Juju said:


> Just want to say that I've been using this timer for a month and I couldn't be happier with it. Awesome work thanks!


 
\o/


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 18, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Hey walter do you know when the next version is going to come out?



I don't know. There are still some boring (but important) things to do (internationalization, UI polishing) and some hard things (performance, BLD solvers). I can say that it won't take less than a month.


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 18, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> I apologize for the spelling error



Lol. Don't worry, I was just kidding...



fatboyxpc said:


> Yes, optimal x-cross would be past awesome. What about not necessarily x-cross but just making/preserving an easy pair? I guess the best example of this is to see how Rowan does it, in this thread.


 
I quickly hacked together an optimal X-cross solver and it works better than I expected! The average length seems to be around 7.36 moves (HTM). Here is the distribution found after solving 100000 cubes:

3: 11
4: 98
5: 1168
6: 9213
7: 43253
8: 44840
9: 1417


----------



## nickvu2 (Feb 18, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Times don't seem to decrease exponentially. I don't think logarithmic scale makes sense in this case.


Imagine the effort it takes to shave 10 secs off your time if your averaging 5 mins...then what about 10 secs off a 1 min avg? 30 sec avg? 15 sec avg? 10 sec avg!?!? Times don't drop linearly...most standard graphs (including your example) will have parabolic curves. With consistent practice, performance almost always improves exponentially, unless some limit is being reached. Behavior analysts always use log10 charts to measure behavior.

Just wanting to inform your decision a little bit...not trying to argue at all =) You'll never hear me mention it again. I really appreciate your work so far, and already consider your's the best timer available!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 19, 2011)

I seem to be having a problem with the keyboad shortcuts. This is because every now and again I accidentaly knock the SPacebar on my ay to the second ctrl with my cube, causing the time not to count and the timer to change to space trigger. Maybe a way of setting it so shortcuts don't work while timing?
Also, does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 19, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I seem to be having a problem with the keyboad shortcuts. This is because every now and again I accidentaly knock the SPacebar on my ay to the second ctrl with my cube, causing the time not to count and the timer to change to space trigger. Maybe a way of setting it so shortcuts don't work while timing?
> *Also, does anyone else have this problem?*



I took an old wireless keyboard and took out all the keys except the two CTRL keys. Poor mans Stackmat Timer??


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 19, 2011)

Walter, awesome work! Will that be in the next release then? Since I suggested it, could I get a pre-release if we have to wait until then?  I think being able to find good x-cross solutions would certainly help out some F2L's, especially for me. I know that when I've already got a preserved pair, my F2L time drops significantly for me (sometimes up to 2s, if it's preserved in an easy 3 move insert state).

MaeLSTRoM: You could use StefanPochmann's way of not hitting any other keys. He used cardboard with some cutouts to go over the right keys. Check out his youtube to see what I mean.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 20, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> I quickly hacked together an optimal X-cross solver and it works better than I expected! The average length seems to be around 7.36 moves (HTM). Here is the distribution found after solving 100000 cubes:
> 
> 3: 11
> 4: 98
> ...



My results from a while back agree.  I got an average of ~7.354 and this distribution:



Spoiler





```
distribution:
0: 20
1: 441
2: 5044
3: 56557
4: 624256
5: 6206267
6: 50307192
7: 232710047
8: 239188357
9: 7772726
10: 5


    you     me
0:          0.000
1:          0.000
2:          0.000
3:  0.011   0.011
4:  0.098   0.116
5:  1.168   1.156
6:  9.213   9.370
7: 43.253  43.346
8: 44.840  44.552
9:  1.417   1.448
10:         0.000
```


----------



## Someone755 (Feb 26, 2011)

One question:
How do you extract a .jar file?
Two question:
What do you do after extraction?
I already extracted the thing, but what now????


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 26, 2011)

You Don't just double click on the .jar and it should run.


----------



## Someone755 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, CMD opens for less than 0,5 seconds and then everything is as it shouldn't be! (Everything is fine, but the timer won't work!)


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 27, 2011)

Prisma puzzle timer says to me that he has started but it is not.
Which process should I close?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 27, 2011)

javaw.exe


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't have that process.
And it says:
Couldn't connect to database. Isn't Prisma Puzzle Timer already running?


----------



## Someone755 (Feb 27, 2011)

It says to me: Could not find 'directory where file is saved'. Process will now close.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 27, 2011)

I got by version .0.4 the whole thime errors, but since yesterday is will not start.
See post above.


----------



## Someone755 (Feb 27, 2011)

I download and save the file. Then I open it with javaw.exe. Then a window pops out and it says:
"Could not find the main class:
C:\Users\Pajnik_BeguĹ`\Downloads\PrismaPuzzleTimer0.4.jar.
Program will exit."

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 27, 2011)

You don't need to open it with javaw.exe. Just double click on the .jar file.


----------



## Someone755 (Feb 27, 2011)

That's the problem! 
I don't know what to open it with!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 27, 2011)

Explain better what you mean. Does it say something about the filetype not being associated with any programs? If so, scroll down the list until you find java, don't manually put javaw.exe.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 27, 2011)

The Mouse! make sure you have JRE on your computer though.


----------



## Erik (Feb 27, 2011)

By the way: I just realized I am missing a 'reset session' button. To erase the session I now first have to go to the history and select the last times I want to erase...


----------



## stufkan (Feb 27, 2011)

I would want the staticstics to tell how many solves they span over. Both in the summary and the history.

Just like :
Rubik's cube *100/100*
27-02-2011 21:35:14 - 21:43:17

Mean: xx.xx
Standard deviation: xx.xx


And in the history like 
Statistics *(10000000 solves)*

or something like that
:tu


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 28, 2011)

Erik said:


> By the way: I just realized I am missing a 'reset session' button. To erase the session I now first have to go to the history and select the last times I want to erase...


 
If you erase them from the history then you will never be able to find them again that deletes it from the records. If you want a new session just select a new Categoy and then go back to the 3x3 or whatever you were doing or you can press the red X by the time in the bottom left corner and it will delete if from the history instead of going into history to delete them.


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 10, 2011)

I got today with "PLL Training" a PLL skip, one time I got nothing en one time 'U2' en one time 'U'".
I was when I push 160 times on the spacebar, to get it on paper to train without the computer on table with stackmat.
It is whit version 0.4 en also with version 0.31.
And when comes the new version.

One thing i find stupid, that is if I used "DNF" then is "Mean (of all)" and "Mean of 100" than is it "DNF", also if I used it one.

Sorry for bad English.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, I have some information about the issues with using the Stackmat timer. I'm hoping maybe it's useful for someone.

I have two machines, one Win7 on my desk, and one Vista laptop. Until tonight I could get it to work MAYBE one single triggering on the Win7 machine, then it wouldn't work. Vista machine is fine.

(Also, my cable setup: standard 6" male-to-male 3.5mm stereo cable, plus a 3.5-to-2.5 stereo adapter. I know I said in another thread that the output of the timer is mono, but I figured at least this way if it didn't work I had a useful audio patch cable.)

I now have it working reliably on both machines, and here's why: it appears Prisma is only listening to the left channel of audio. The wiring on my front mic input on my PC is borked; when I would record in GoldWave, the timer signal was coming out of the right channel, and on Vista, it was coming out of the left. I plug the timer into the rear mic port, blammo, the timer signal is now in the left channel, everything is fine. Since my case is an older one where you connect up the wires to the motherboard individually instead of the standard header most PC cases use these days, I either crossed them up or plugged one into the wrong place. I'll have to pop it open and look at the connections.

Anyhow, anyone who is still having Stackmat issues, is using a stereo patch cable, and can verify hearing the timer signals, record it in Audacity or GoldWave or whatever stereo sound recorder you can lay your hands on, and make certain the actual timer signal is coming across on the left channel. If it isn't you might have a wiring issue someplace.

(Walter, you might also think about, if this is easy for you to implement, adding another Options setting allowing the user to pick the left or right channel to listen for the signal on.)


----------



## Cuberik (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't see my best solves in the statistic. It would be very great if you could implement a Field where your single and AVG PB is shown.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 14, 2011)

Cuberik said:


> I can't see my best solves in the statistic. It would be very great if you could implement a Field where your single and AVG PB is shown.



Go to View -> History (Ctrl + Alt + H) it has your best times and your best averages, as well as a ton of other details. Also if you select a series of solves in this section it will tell you the best of the ones you've selected (so you can find your best times of say the week).


----------



## Radu (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm on Vista.
Latest version of Java, latest PPT.
My stackmat used to work with CCT very well. If I plug it in the mic, that annoying sound comes out...so everything seems to be all right, but I did every possible try (I think) and still nothing happens in PPT... The stackmat doesn't work with the timer for me. Any suggestions?


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 15, 2011)

pablobaluba said:


> My stackmat used to work with CCT very well. If I plug it in the mic, that annoying sound comes out...so everything seems to be all right, but I did every possible try (I think) and still nothing happens in PPT... The stackmat doesn't work with the timer for me. Any suggestions?


 
Check my post above. What channel is the annoying sound coming out of?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine is giving erros and saying that it cant connect. It ask if the program is already running which is not the case? how can i fix it?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 15, 2011)

ENd the javaw.exe process in windows task manager, not sure for mac.
Also restarting your computer works too.


----------



## Erik (Mar 15, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> If you erase them from the history then you will never be able to find them again that deletes it from the records. If you want a new session just select a new Categoy and then go back to the 3x3 or whatever you were doing or you can press the red X by the time in the bottom left corner and it will delete if from the history instead of going into history to delete them.



Or you could just have a reset button...


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 15, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Mine is giving erros and saying that it cant connect. It ask if the program is already running which is not the case? how can i fix it?


 
Or delete the old one (version 0.4) and the: "puzzletimer.lock" and "puzzletimer.h2" or something that looks like.
Whit a green and yellow gear and download version 0.4 again and maybe you most delete version 3.1 if you have these.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 15, 2011)

So I made a new category for a 3-5 relay. Is there a way I can make it so it will give me scrambles for each cube?


----------



## Radu (Mar 16, 2011)

pablobaluba said:


> I'm on Vista.
> Latest version of Java, latest PPT.
> My stackmat used to work with CCT very well. If I plug it in the mic, that annoying sound comes out...so everything seems to be all right, but I did every possible try (I think) and still nothing happens in PPT... The stackmat doesn't work with the timer for me. Any suggestions?


I have found the solution to my problem. All I had to do was to mute one channel. It doesn't matter which one it is. l/r...1/2. If you leave both at the same level, it won't work

http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/4325/testouc.jpg

I hope this will help others as well. I'm happy now .
The stackmat is plugged into "Line In"...of course you have to do also the proper setting in PPT, but I guess everyone knows that.


----------



## Athefre (Mar 18, 2011)

How do I use this?

When I extract the files I have the following folders:

com
info
META-INF
net
org


----------



## Athefre (Mar 19, 2011)

The one I downloaded was 0.4. Was there supposed to be a .java file outside of those folders? Is it somewhere within one of those folders? All I see are a bunch of .class files.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 19, 2011)

Not on pc to check the file names, but basically you're not supposed to extract the files, just double click on one of the, and java will do the rest.


----------



## Athefre (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks.

I had to install the latest version of Java and double click on the 0.4 .jar file. Before, my computer was using WinRAR. I don't think I've ever seen this kind of file.


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> Imagine the effort it takes to shave 10 secs off your time if your averaging 5 mins...then what about 10 secs off a 1 min avg? 30 sec avg? 15 sec avg? 10 sec avg!?!? Times don't drop linearly...most standard graphs (including your example) will have parabolic curves. With consistent practice, performance almost always improves exponentially, unless some limit is being reached. Behavior analysts always use log10 charts to measure behavior.
> 
> Just wanting to inform your decision a little bit...not trying to argue at all =) You'll never hear me mention it again. I really appreciate your work so far, and already consider your's the best timer available!



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to say you're wrong. I think times are better described by a *polynomial* function and therefore a logarithmic scale wouldn't be very useful. Anyway, I'll plot my real times and we'll see.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 23, 2011)

My computer isn't picking up my stackmat.
I used a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter and an m-m audio cord. 
What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I seem to be having a problem with the keyboad shortcuts. This is because every now and again I accidentaly knock the SPacebar on my ay to the second ctrl with my cube, causing the time not to count and the timer to change to space trigger. Maybe a way of setting it so shortcuts don't work while timing?
> Also, does anyone else have this problem?


 
I've never hit the space key accidentally. Try dropping the cube before pressing the ctrl keys, just like you would do with a stackmat timer.


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Walter, awesome work! Will that be in the next release then? Since I suggested it, could I get a pre-release if we have to wait until then?  I think being able to find good x-cross solutions would certainly help out some F2L's, especially for me. I know that when I've already got a preserved pair, my F2L time drops significantly for me (sometimes up to 2s, if it's preserved in an easy 3 move insert state).
> 
> MaeLSTRoM: You could use StefanPochmann's way of not hitting any other keys. He used cardboard with some cutouts to go over the right keys. Check out his youtube to see what I mean.


 
Yes, it'll be in the next release. Once I make it usable, I'll send you an executable.

Also, there will be color neutral optimal cross/x-cross tips in the next version.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 23, 2011)

Vinny said:


> So I made a new category for a 3-5 relay. Is there a way I can make it so it will give me scrambles for each cube?


 
No one knows?


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

Johannes91 said:


> My results from a while back agree.  I got an average of ~7.354 and this distribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice! We must be right then.


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

Erik said:


> By the way: I just realized I am missing a 'reset session' button. To erase the session I now first have to go to the history and select the last times I want to erase...


 
Hmmm... you're not supposed to delete your times when you want to start a new session. Just select the current category again (a menu item would be useful, specially for categories without keyboard shortcut...).


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

stufkan said:


> I would want the staticstics to tell how many solves they span over. Both in the summary and the history.
> 
> Just like :
> Rubik's cube *100/100*
> ...


 
Thanks Stefan. It's already implemented in the development version.


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> I got today with "PLL Training" a PLL skip, one time I got nothing en one time 'U2' en one time 'U'".



There's nothing wrong with that. The trivial permutation is as likely to come up as any other.



RubikZz said:


> I was when I push 160 times on the spacebar, to get it on paper to train without the computer on table with stackmat.
> It is whit version 0.4 en also with version 0.31.



You could just open the "scramble queue" window, select 160, press "import" and export the scrambles to a text file.



RubikZz said:


> And when comes the new version.



I don't know. I've had very little time to work on Prisma lately.



RubikZz said:


> One thing i find stupid, that is if I used "DNF" then is "Mean (of all)" and "Mean of 100" than is it "DNF", also if I used it one.
> 
> Sorry for bad English.



That's the expected behavior. "Mean" is the sum of times divided by the number of solutions and DNF is like an infinite time.


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Or delete the old one (version 0.4) and the: "puzzletimer.lock" and "puzzletimer.h2" or something that looks like.
> Whit a green and yellow gear and download version 0.4 again and maybe you most delete version 3.1 if you have these.


 
DON'T TOUCH "puzzletimer.h2"!!! It's the database that stores your times and preferences. You have to make something really really wrong to corrupt this file. Just kill the old process or reboot your machine and it'll work again.


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

Vinny said:


> So I made a new category for a 3-5 relay. Is there a way I can make it so it will give me scrambles for each cube?


 
Unfortunately no. I've been thinking about adding relay/multi-bld support, but not now...


----------



## aronpm (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you considered adding an "Incomplete Mean" which _doesn't_ include DNFs? That would be useful for blindfold solving.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 23, 2011)

I dont particuarly like the Mean on the statistics of the session because i want to know my average if im doing 3x3 and getting 22's and i get a 35 then its going to average that is there a way to make it so i can see average with the best and worst thrown out without doing an average of 5 or 12 to get that.


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, clemon79 and pablobaluba. I'm glad you solved your problems by yourselves 

It seems that most of the problems people are having with Prisma are related to either installation or stackmat timer support. Does anybody else think it's a good idea to create a "Troubleshooting/FAQ" thread?


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 23, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> My computer isn't picking up my stackmat.
> I used a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter and an m-m audio cord.
> What am i doing wrong?


 
bump


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Have you considered adding an "Incomplete Mean" which _doesn't_ include DNFs? That would be useful for blindfold solving.


 
I started training bld/multi-bld two weeks ago and now I realize there are a lot of things related to bld to improve in Prisma.

The next version will have new bld tips which give you the sticker cycles (including Speffz notation) and how to solve them (classic pochman edges/corners are done, and I'm trying to figure out M2 and 3OP). I'm thinking about adding a special scrambler that only generates cubes with a single edges/corners cycle (breaking into a new cycle is hard ).

About adding a non-DNF mean... what about showing the value between parentheses after "DNF", like this: _Mean: DNF (01:23.45)_?


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I dont particuarly like the Mean on the statistics of the session because i want to know my average if im doing 3x3 and getting 22's and i get a 35 then its going to average that is there a way to make it so i can see average with the best and worst thrown out without doing an average of 5 or 12 to get that.


 
So you would like an "average" field in the session statistics?


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> My computer isn't picking up my stackmat.
> I used a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter and an m-m audio cord.
> What am i doing wrong?


 
Does it work with CCT? Can you hear an annoying sound when the stackmat timer is on?


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 23, 2011)

It doesn't work with cct, and I can't hear an annoying sound:/


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> It doesn't work with cct, and I can't hear an annoying sound:/


 
Make sure the timer is connected to the microphone port and it's not mute.

Search this thread, there were several people with the same problem.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 23, 2011)

I t work with cct now.

But not with prisma...


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I t work with cct now.
> 
> But not with prisma...


 
Select the correct device (Options -> Stackmat timer input device -> ...) and select the correct timer trigger (Options -> Timer trigger -> Stackmat timer).


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 23, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Select the correct device (Options -> Stackmat timer input device -> ...) and select the correct timer trigger (Options -> Timer trigger -> Stackmat timer).


 
I did both of those things. :confused:
And also searched the thread


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 23, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I did both of those things. :confused:
> And also searched the thread


 
Follow the instructions on post #213.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.2shared.com/audio/rTXqkdsY/stackmat.html


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2011)

I noticed on my new computer using the stackmat timer on Prisma only works with CCT running too

WTF


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 24, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> I noticed on my new computer using the stackmat timer on Prisma only works with CCT running too
> 
> WTF


 
Someone had the same problem. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Chrisalead (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi ! Great Timer but before I let CCT for Prisma I must have a solution to the bug I have with it.

Only the first launch works, I mean once the .db file exists, the next time I try to launch the timer, nothing happens... javaw.exe runs in the task manager, but the timer never appears...


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 26, 2011)

How do get prisma running on gnewsense?

Also, is there a way to transfer times between two primas timers (on different operating operating systems)??


----------



## Pedro (Mar 26, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Also, is there a way to transfer times between two primas timers (on different operating operating systems)??


 
I guess if you copy the database file (.h2.db) it would work.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok i will try, but not until install it.

Help with that please.

Let me rephrase the question.

How do you install prisma timer on Debian or any of its derivatives?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 26, 2011)

You don;t install it, you run the .jar file by clicking it. You may have to find a JRE branch (Java runtime environment) for it to work properly


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 26, 2011)

Chrisalead said:


> Hi ! Great Timer but before I let CCT for Prisma I must have a solution to the bug I have with it.
> 
> Only the first launch works, I mean once the .db file exists, the next time I try to launch the timer, nothing happens... javaw.exe runs in the task manager, but the timer never appears...


 
Try updating the java runtime: http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 26, 2011)

But when i click on it, the contents of the file pop up, not the actual program


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 26, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> How do get prisma running on gnewsense?



As MaeLSTRoM said, you don't really install Prisma. Install the JRE and run "$java -jar PrismaPuzzleTimer0.4.jar".



danthecuber said:


> Also, is there a way to transfer times between two primas timers (on different operating operating systems)??


 
I'm not sure, but, as Pedro said, the same database file should work across different OSs.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, it worked. Now to transfer the times...

BTW my stackmat doesn't work...


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> So you would like an "average" field in the session statistics?



Yes please because mean is nice but i like average better because that is what i use more


----------



## nickvu2 (Mar 29, 2011)

So this new PuzzleStats timer lets you arbitrarily tag your solves (puzzle brand, solving method, color scheme, drunk/sober, time since last meal, how many hugs I've gotten so far today) and then compare the results between the various categories to figure out what makes you perform best. The timer itself needs a lot of work, but I personally think this feature is a really big deal. Just saying...might be worth considering for a future version of Prisma =)


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 29, 2011)

I stopped using this long ago after a DNF in 2x2 caused DNF session and average. Posting on phone, so can't check, is there avg100 now?


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm also getting the "...database. Isn't PPT already running?", so I'm hoping for a new version soon. As far as I remember, if you imported scrambles, the scramble that was already on the screen would still be there as the first scramble. I know that I could just solve it as a warm-up, but I think it is quite annoying that it must to be deleted to get the right stats.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2011)

If you get around to releasing the next version, maybe you could make it so that the puzzle profiles are saved seperately, so that people can make custom ones for other puzzles and share them on the internet. It could include scrambles, the 3d view, color scheme etc.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 8, 2011)

I would like to make a big request for the next version. When you do solves and they are over 60 seconds on the timer it counts in minutes but when i bring up the session summary i get all the times in Seconds when i want them in minutes! like for 4x4 i was doing solves for Race to Sub 1 4x4 and i needed to post my times in minutes and not seconds so i had to convert each one to minutes instead of just pressing ctr + a ctr+c ctr + v. If you could do that or add an option for time in seconds or minutes that would be great!


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 10, 2011)

I've tried to use my stackmat together with Prisma but with no luck. It works with CCT.

My setup is:
OSX 10.6.7 
java 1.6.0_24
stereo cable and mini-jack converter

In CCT I have to check all 3 checkboxes that adjust time otherwise it dislays 15:165.165 instead of 00:00.00

I've also tried to adjust the input level but also with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 10, 2011)

can I get some help, I'm trying to download CCT, but every time I try to open it says couldn't find file


----------



## Walter Souza (Apr 10, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> So this new PuzzleStats timer lets you arbitrarily tag your solves (puzzle brand, solving method, color scheme, drunk/sober, time since last meal, how many hugs I've gotten so far today) and then compare the results between the various categories to figure out what makes you perform best. The timer itself needs a lot of work, but I personally think this feature is a really big deal. Just saying...might be worth considering for a future version of Prisma =)


 
CCT has had tagging for years, but I guess nobody uses it for anything besides DNF. Thanks anyway Nick, I'll take a look at PuzzleStats when I have the time.


----------



## Walter Souza (Apr 10, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I stopped using this long ago after a DNF in 2x2 caused DNF session and average. Posting on phone, so can't check, is there avg100 now?


 
Next version will have average and non-DNF statistics, so keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Walter Souza (Apr 10, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> I'm also getting the "...database. Isn't PPT already running?", so I'm hoping for a new version soon.



Killing the process or rebooting the machine should fix this.



Schmidt said:


> As far as I remember, if you imported scrambles, the scramble that was already on the screen would still be there as the first scramble. I know that I could just solve it as a warm-up, but I think it is quite annoying that it must to be deleted to get the right stats.


 
This is by design. This way, you can manipulate the queue before solving the imported scrambles.


----------



## Walter Souza (Apr 10, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If you get around to releasing the next version, maybe you could make it so that the puzzle profiles are saved seperately, so that people can make custom ones for other puzzles and share them on the internet. It could include scrambles, the 3d view, color scheme etc.


 
That would be awesome, but unfortunately can't be done right now. Maybe in Prisma 2...


----------



## Walter Souza (Apr 10, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I would like to make a big request for the next version. When you do solves and they are over 60 seconds on the timer it counts in minutes but when i bring up the session summary i get all the times in Seconds when i want them in minutes! like for 4x4 i was doing solves for Race to Sub 1 4x4 and i needed to post my times in minutes and not seconds so i had to convert each one to minutes instead of just pressing ctr + a ctr+c ctr + v. If you could do that or add an option for time in seconds or minutes that would be great!


 
Thanks Tall5001. It's fixed in the development version.


----------



## Walter Souza (Apr 10, 2011)

hr.mohr said:


> I've tried to use my stackmat together with Prisma but with no luck. It works with CCT.
> 
> My setup is:
> OSX 10.6.7
> ...


 
Take a look at posts #401 and #411. If it doesn't help, follow the instructions in #213.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 10, 2011)

Is there a way to assign shortcuts to categories that you make? Like how 3x3 is ctrl + 3, could I make a shortcut ctrl + r for Roux?


----------



## Walter Souza (Apr 10, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> can I get some help, I'm trying to download CCT, but every time I try to open it says couldn't find file


 
First download the java runtime then double click the .jar file.

Next time, ask for help in a CCT related thread.


----------



## Walter Souza (Apr 10, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Is there a way to assign shortcuts to categories that you make? Like how 3x3 is ctrl + 3, could I make a shortcut ctrl + r for Roux?


 
I miss it too! It's in the to do list for the next version.


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks, and sorry for posting this on your thread


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 10, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Killing the process or rebooting the machine should fix this.



I have tried that many times and it doesn't work. I made a new user account on the computer and re-downloaded ppt and then I could get it running. 

I also have stackmat problems like hr.mohr. My OS is winXP, but the rest is the same. Oh well, maybe it is just a danish thing!


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 13, 2011)

any idea when that next release will be out??


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok guys so i need some help please!! Its not really to do with the program but i am having problems. When i take my audio cable and plug it into the computer i get the noise that the timer makes to make the numbers and everything work with the computer com out of my speakers. I have tried 3 different cables and 2 different timers and on my laptop its all the same thing. even disabling my microphones it still makes this annoying thumping sound. I am not sure what happened because this has never happened before and i have been using a stackmat with the computer for a while. If anyone can redirect me to a post which explains how to fix this or something that would be amazing! i was recording a review and then went to do some solves with the cube to show everyone and this happened i still haven't even done anything with it. Im just frustrated! it was working correctly 2 days ago and i didnt use it yesterday. Any help would be much appreciated thanks!


Edit: Never mind i fixed the problem sorry for the double post!


----------



## ceawhale (Apr 21, 2011)

how do you change the inspection time?


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 22, 2011)

ceawhale said:


> how do you change the inspection time?


You don't. It is 0 or 15 sec. Nothing inbetween.


----------



## JohnZoidberg (May 2, 2011)

I have some ideas how to improve PPT:
I should be able to create sessions that I have, for example an old 3x3 session and a new 3x3 session, because I want to recognise the process of getting faster in average. 
And after implementing this, it would be nice if I see the current average always on the bottom right corner.
Everything else is fine  No doubt, it's the best PC timer!


----------



## JLarsen (May 3, 2011)

Problems with One Hand solving? 

When I place both hands on the stackmat and remove only one, the stackmat stops, but Prisma Timer does not. If I remove the other hand from the timer at any point it will start. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 4, 2011)

You could use the space bar for the timer trigger and rest your other hand on the keyboard somewhere


----------



## JLarsen (May 4, 2011)

I don't like to use the space bar for my trigger because the cube scuffs my keyboard when I drop it on it at the end.


----------



## y3k9 (May 5, 2011)

I request that it be added onto the timer, the function to do multiple cubes at once (give the scrambles and such). Although my You Can do the rubik's cube competition is on Saturday it would be nice to have it in the future.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2011)

A graph


----------



## Tall5001 (May 5, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I don't like to use the space bar for my trigger because the cube scuffs my keyboard when I drop it on it at the end.


 
then use a stackmat!?


----------



## EricReese (May 5, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Someone had the same problem. It doesn't make any sense.


 
That was me. Someone stole my stackmat last competition so I just bought another one, so when that comes in I willl try this program out again and see if it will work this time, hopefully this thing works for me on the second try


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 5, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> I request that it be added onto the timer, the function to do multiple cubes at once (give the scrambles and such). Although my You Can do the rubik's cube competition is on Saturday it would be nice to have it in the future.



You can get a list of scrambles from the scramble queue and export them for comps. etc.


----------



## Eric79 (May 6, 2011)

I'd want to suggest a feature: Exporting data. A lot of people use this timer for timing with their PC since it is just great - but also lots of them like cubemania. Now, since there is no way to export data, one does have to transfer every time by hand which can be a lot of work....

So my suggestion is: Make it possible to export a selectable range of solves (so only the noew times can be selected) from the history into a CSV-file.


----------



## JLarsen (May 6, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Problems with One Hand solving?
> 
> When I place both hands on the stackmat and remove only one, the stackmat starts*, but Prisma Timer does not. If I remove the other hand from the timer at any point it will start. Does anyone know how to fix this?


 


MaeLSTRoM said:


> You could use the space bar for the timer trigger and rest your other hand on the keyboard somewhere


 


Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I don't like to use the space bar for my trigger because the cube scuffs my keyboard when I drop it on it at the end.


 


Tall5001 said:


> then use a stackmat!?


 
Yup.


----------



## Walter Souza (May 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> any idea when that next release will be out??


 
I have no idea, sorry.

I'll reduce the scope of the next version to release it as soon as possible.


----------



## Walter Souza (May 8, 2011)

JohnZoidberg said:


> I have some ideas how to improve PPT:
> I should be able to create sessions that I have, for example an old 3x3 session and a new 3x3 session, because I want to recognise the process of getting faster in average.
> And after implementing this, it would be nice if I see the current average always on the bottom right corner.
> Everything else is fine  No doubt, it's the best PC timer!


 
Thanks JohnZoidberg.

You can create more than one category for the same event, but it's not really a good idea. Keep using one category by event and take a look in the statistics window to monitor your progress.


----------



## Walter Souza (May 8, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Problems with One Hand solving?
> 
> When I place both hands on the stackmat and remove only one, the stackmat stops, but Prisma Timer does not. If I remove the other hand from the timer at any point it will start. Does anyone know how to fix this?


 
Thanks Josh. Pedro noticed this some time ago. It's fixed in development version.


----------



## Walter Souza (May 8, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> I request that it be added onto the timer, the function to do multiple cubes at once (give the scrambles and such). Although my You Can do the rubik's cube competition is on Saturday it would be nice to have it in the future.


 
Like relays and multi-bld, isn't it? I want it in Prisma too...


----------



## Walter Souza (May 8, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> A graph


 
What?


----------



## Walter Souza (May 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> That was me. Someone stole my stackmat last competition so I just bought another one, so when that comes in I willl try this program out again and see if it will work this time, hopefully this thing works for me on the second try


 
So if someone is having trouble with stackmat timer, get it stolen in a competition, buy another one and it'll work on the second try.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 8, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> What?


 
Like gqtimer. Like after every Avg of 5/12/25/50/100, show the option of inputing the average on a graph to see how your times have gone up and down. See cubemania.org for another example.


----------



## Walter Souza (May 8, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> I'd want to suggest a feature: Exporting data. A lot of people use this timer for timing with their PC since it is just great - but also lots of them like cubemania. Now, since there is no way to export data, one does have to transfer every time by hand which can be a lot of work....
> 
> So my suggestion is: Make it possible to export a selectable range of solves (so only the noew times can be selected) from the history into a CSV-file.


 
Thanks Eric, it's a good idea. I think Erik suggested this exactly feature some time ago.

If you really want to transfer you data right now, you can select some/all rows in the history window, Ctrl + C, and it'll be in the clipboard separated by tabs (works under Windows, at least).


----------



## Walter Souza (May 8, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Like gqtimer. Like after every Avg of 5/12/25/50/100, show the option of inputing the average on a graph to see how your times have gone up and down. See cubemania.org for another example.


 
Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## JLarsen (May 8, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Thanks Josh. Pedro noticed this some time ago. It's fixed in development version.


 
Awesome. Where can I get this version / when will it be out?


----------



## Eric79 (May 12, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Thanks Eric, it's a good idea. I think Erik suggested this exactly feature some time ago.
> 
> If you really want to transfer you data right now, you can select some/all rows in the history window, Ctrl + C, and it'll be in the clipboard separated by tabs (works under Windows, at least).



Thanks, I will try that out. Furthermore you may contact the guys on cubemania to make it possible to import data there. I already made a suggestion in the "feedback section", but it didn't get many votes yet (I assume about no one uses that feedback forum). Anyway, their contacts are on the page.


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2011)

For me the entire histroy of every event just dissapeared where is it is it gonne or some on the desktop of my computer?


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2011)

I would like to request on big cubes such as 4x4 instead of Dw i would rather see d i find it hard to read scrambles with the Dw Fw Rw stuf is that possible or make it a toggle option?


----------



## Schmidt (May 15, 2011)

Rw and r are two different things. r in a scramble like you suggest would read [Rw R'] as r is the 3. from the left.

L l r R
F f b B
U u d D


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 15, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Rw and r are two different things. r in a scramble like you suggest would read [Rw R'] as r is the 3. from the left.
> 
> L l r R
> F f b B
> U u d D



In WCA notation. It might be nice to recognize both, not sure if that's easy for PPT.
(Also, cubers don't normally group moves using brackets, as far as I know; they use parentheses.)


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Rw and r are two different things. r in a scramble like you suggest would read [Rw R'] as r is the 3. from the left.
> 
> L l r R
> F f b B
> U u d D


 
No. r is a double layer turn and so is Rw.


----------



## JLarsen (May 15, 2011)

There's a new problem I'm getting. It's pretty much only a problem in the Fridrich PLL training though. Basically I stop the stackmat and Prisma just keep going until I start and stop the timer again. The time on the stackmat logs in underneath the timer but the timer itself keeps running. I have to start and stop the stackmat again to get Prisma to stop before it will give me the next scramble.


----------



## Schmidt (May 15, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> No. r is a double layer turn and so is Rw.



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=4&num=5&len=3&col=yobwrg&subbutton=Scramble!

I set the scramble lenght to 3 to make it easy. Please find one that has a lowercase letter(or hit the scramble button until there is one) and do that scramble with wide turns and see if it matches .


----------



## Schmidt (May 15, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> (Also, cubers don't normally group moves using brackets, as far as I know; they use parentheses.)



I know. I was just afraid that ') might turn out as an emoticon instead.

EDIT: Well, it didn't.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=4&num=5&len=3&col=yobwrg&subbutton=Scramble!
> 
> I set the scramble lenght to 3 to make it easy. Please find one that has a lowercase letter(or hit the scramble button until there is one) and do that scramble with wide turns and see if it matches .


 
How do you scramble on QQtimer then they only use lower case which is just a double layer turn in a scramble in a solve it is the inner layer


----------



## JohnZoidberg (May 19, 2011)

I've found a bug:
I tapped on the stackmat and pressed "reset" on it. Then the display went crazy 
If i tap again on the stackmat, PPT records 0:00.00.
I'm not sure if it's easy to fix.


----------



## lorki3 (May 20, 2011)

I love this timer.

One thing i dont like is the inspection. I would like it to only show seconds and not hundreds. The hundreds are very distracting.

But i really like the timer.

EDIT: How can you start a new session? I cant find it.
On cct there is a big new session button. It would be nice to add it in here too.


----------



## oranjules (May 20, 2011)

you press an other time the button to change puzzle  (ctrl+something)


----------



## EricReese (May 20, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> No. r is a double layer turn and so is Rw.


no, r is a single layer turn, and Rw is a double layer turn


----------



## JLarsen (May 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> no, r is a single layer turn, and Rw is a double layer turn


 Both of you are right, you're just referring to different puzzles and different notations.


----------



## Schmidt (May 20, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#notation

Double Outer Slice Moves (outer slice plus adjacent inner slice):
12a5) Clockwise, 90 degrees: Fw, Bw, Rw, Lw, Uw, Dw. (see 12a1).
12a6) Counter clockwise, 90 degrees: Fw', Bw', Rw', Lw', Uw', Dw' (see 12a5).
12a7) Clockwise, 180 degrees: Fw2, Bw2, Rw2, Lw2, Uw2, Dw2 (see 12a5).
12a8) Counter clockwise, 180 degrees: Fw2', Bw2', Rw2', Lw2', Uw2', Dw2' (see 12a5).

Inner Slice Moves (adjacent slice of outer slice only):
12a9) Clockwise, 90 degrees: f, b, r, l, u, d. (see 12a1).
12a10) Counter clockwise, 90 degrees: f', b', r', l', u', d' (see 12a9).
12a11) Clockwise, 180 degrees: f2, b2, r2, l2, u2, d2 (see 12a9).
12a12) Counter clockwise, 180 degrees: f2', b2', r2', l2', u2', d2' (see 12a9).


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 20, 2011)

It depends on the notation being used. For example, on 4x4, if you're using SiGN notation then r is a double layer turn, but if you're using WCA notation then it's Rw. On 3x3 both r and Rw usually mean a double layer turn.


----------



## mazter2010 (May 28, 2011)

I wonder, can I just type in my times? I have a qj-timer and it doasent have the port..


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 28, 2011)

mazter2010 said:


> I wonder, can I just type in my times? I have a qj-timer and it doasent have the port..


 
Yep just go File->Add solution.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 28, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yep just go File->Add solution.


 
Or Ctr+A works too


----------



## Jakube (May 28, 2011)

@Walter Souza

Can you edit the algorithm for 4x4x4 and 6x6x6 scrambles a bit? It´s just annoying when there are scrambles like ... Rw2 Lw2 ...


----------



## RubikZz (May 28, 2011)

When comes a new version?


----------



## Slash (May 29, 2011)

Jakube said:


> @Walter Souza
> 
> Can you edit the algorithm for 4x4x4 and 6x6x6 scrambles a bit? It´s just annoying when there are scrambles like ... Rw2 Lw2 ...


 
+1
Yes, it's pretty bad that it has this mistake... Because of this I'm still using CCT, but I'd be very happy to use this as my main cube timer.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 29, 2011)

I would also like to suggest that for large cubes use notations that double layer moves are only on F and U because a Bw and Dw is annoying. Idk if that is possible but it would be nice


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 29, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I would also like to suggest that for large cubes use notations that double layer moves are only on F and U because a Bw and Dw is annoying. Idk if that is possible but it would be nice


 
I imagine that it would be possible, but it kind of defeats the point of scrambling though.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 29, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I imagine that it would be possible, but it kind of defeats the point of scrambling though.


 
what do you mean? I want scrambles like L2 Fw' Rw2 R' D2 U F' R2 F Rw2 R2 B Rw D2 R D' U2 R2 Uw' B L' U Rw B Uw Rw F2 Uw2 Rw2 D Uw R2 Uw2 U' L Rw R2 Fw2 L2 R2... see how it is only Rw and Fw but still scrambles the cube?


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 30, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I imagine that it would be possible, but it kind of defeats the point of scrambling though.


How so? This a totally possible on 4x4x4, although the distribution of ending orientation distribution might change (not that it would matter for these kinds of scrambles, anyhow).


----------



## JLarsen (May 30, 2011)

I would imagine it can generate scrambles to get to the same state without those moves just fine. They might not be a bit longer though?


----------



## Chesnut (Jun 1, 2011)

I ran into a problem. The database, for some reason, now gives errors when it tries to save a new time.
Every time I stop the timer, I get this (for all cube types):
IMAGE


It worked fine when I removed the broken db file and let it generate a new one. I do not want to lose my times though, I have about 400 listed there and that's just for the 3x3. Any way I can fix the db file?


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the best timer I ever have used!
It has scrambles (of corse)
a picture from the cube after scrambling
a lot of cubes (2x2-7x7, (master) magic, mega/pyraminx, clock,...)
a history of your solves and avarages 
I just love this timer!


----------



## Godmil (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha! I never knew you could rotate around the cube preview. That's handy. Makes it a lot easier for doing the PLL trainer... instead of following the scramble you can just see what the case is in the preview window (could be good training for 2 side recognition too)


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 1, 2011)

Please help me
this timer is not working me, for tried reinstalling java twice.
But it gives the same error, have error with file puzzletimer.lock.db(access is denied)


----------



## Chesnut (Jun 1, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Please help me
> this timer is not working me, for tried reinstalling java twice.
> But it gives the same error, have error with file puzzletimer.lock.db(access is denied)


Try "run as administrator" if you haven't yet.


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 6, 2011)

Any news on exporting data so far?


----------



## demma (Jun 8, 2011)

Any news of the new version?


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Awesome. Where can I get this version / when will it be out?


 


RubikZz said:


> When comes a new version?





oddlespuddle said:


> Could I be a tester, I would really like to try out beta versions of this timer before the completed version even comes out. How would I contact you or you contact me to send updates anyway? Private message? Email?





demma said:


> Any news of the new version?



Prisma is free software. You can get its source code and compile it yourself (there is a brief guide on post #353). I can send you a compiled jar if you have any trouble doing it.

Release 0.4 was the last feature based release. From now on, a new version of Prisma will be released every three months. Version 0.5 will be released within two or three weeks (hopefully ).


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

tx789 said:


> For me the entire histroy of every event just dissapeared where is it is it gonne or some on the desktop of my computer?


 
The history (times, scrambles, etc.) are stored in "puzzletimer.h2.db". Have you moved "PrismaPuzzleTimer0.4.jar" and left "puzzletimer.h2.db" behind?


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I would like to request on big cubes such as 4x4 instead of Dw i would rather see d i find it hard to read scrambles with the Dw Fw Rw stuf is that possible or make it a toggle option?


 
Prisma follows WCA rules whenever possible. As Schmidt, Lucas and others said, "Rw" and "r" don't represent the same move in WCA notation. I can make Prisma parse "r" as an inner slice move, but the scrambler will keep using only "Rw" and "R".


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> There's a new problem I'm getting. It's pretty much only a problem in the Fridrich PLL training though. Basically I stop the stackmat and Prisma just keep going until I start and stop the timer again. The time on the stackmat logs in underneath the timer but the timer itself keeps running. I have to start and stop the stackmat again to get Prisma to stop before it will give me the next scramble.


 
Are you doing crazy fast times (like, under 0.3s)?


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

JohnZoidberg said:


> I've found a bug:
> I tapped on the stackmat and pressed "reset" on it. Then the display went crazy
> If i tap again on the stackmat, PPT records 0:00.00.
> I'm not sure if it's easy to fix.


 
Thanks, JohnZoidberg. I changed the stackmat timer code. Next release will probably fix it.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> I love this timer.



Thanks!



lorki3 said:


> One thing i dont like is the inspection. I would like it to only show seconds and not hundreds. The hundreds are very distracting.



Sincerely, I don't really care about inspection time. If enough people want it (and express themselves) I'll change it for sure.



lorki3 said:


> But i really like the timer.



Double thanks!



lorki3 said:


> EDIT: How can you start a new session? I cant find it.
> On cct there is a big new session button. It would be nice to add it in here too.


 
A "start new session" menu item would be nice, but it's too much trouble for little benefit (implementing it properly is harder than it seems).


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

Jakube said:


> @Walter Souza
> 
> Can you edit the algorithm for 4x4x4 and 6x6x6 scrambles a bit? It´s just annoying when there are scrambles like ... Rw2 Lw2 ...





Slash said:


> +1
> Yes, it's pretty bad that it has this mistake... Because of this I'm still using CCT, but I'd be very happy to use this as my main cube timer.


 


Tall5001 said:


> I would also like to suggest that for large cubes use notations that double layer moves are only on F and U because a Bw and Dw is annoying. Idk if that is possible but it would be nice



I didn't know how annoying it is until I started practicing 4x4x4! It's fixed now.

By the way, Jakube, you're my new multi-bld hero.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

Chesnut said:


> I ran into a problem. The database, for some reason, now gives errors when it tries to save a new time.
> Every time I stop the timer, I get this (for all cube types):
> IMAGE
> 
> ...


 
It's definitely a DB problem. Send me your "puzzletimer.h2.db" and I'll take a look (when I have the time).


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

brunovervoort said:


> This is the best timer I ever have used!
> It has scrambles (of corse)
> a picture from the cube after scrambling
> a lot of cubes (2x2-7x7, (master) magic, mega/pyraminx, clock,...)
> ...


 
Thanks! 

There are some unofficial puzzles too, if you didn't notice.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Please help me
> this timer is not working me, for tried reinstalling java twice.
> But it gives the same error, have error with file puzzletimer.lock.db(access is denied)


 
Try moving "PrismaPuzzleTimer0.4.jar" into a new, empty directory.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jun 8, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Any news on exporting data so far?


 
Writing the code for this feature is not hard, but I need a format that can be easily imported by Excel, R, etc.. Any suggestion?


----------



## demma (Jun 8, 2011)

Great news, Walter.
Wainting for the next release!


----------



## Xishem (Jun 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I would also like to suggest that for large cubes use notations that double layer moves are only on F and U because a Bw and Dw is annoying. Idk if that is possible but it would be nice


 
I would prefer that all scrambles are only composed of U and U'.

Thank you.


----------



## tim (Jun 8, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Writing the code for this feature is not hard, but I need a format that can be easily imported by Excel, R, etc.. Any suggestion?


 
YAML and JSON are pretty awesome formats . And in order to support Excel, i'd just throw out some CSV.


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 8, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> The history (times, scrambles, etc.) are stored in "puzzletimer.h2.db". Have you moved "PrismaPuzzleTimer0.4.jar" and left "puzzletimer.h2.db" behind?


Just out of curiousity: When I backup this file somewhere and I deinstall Prisma Timer and install a new one (run a new one) and just put the "old" *.db file in place of the new one, my history should be back there?


Walter Souza said:


> Writing the code for this feature is not hard, but I need a format that can be easily imported by Excel, R, etc.. Any suggestion?


Sure: Since on Cubemania it is possible to "Get your times in CSV format!" I would suggest the same: Exporting Datat in a CSV in the same way (dividing of the data) as cubemania does it. This way it also should be easier to import data from "each other". Talking of that, did you already get in contact with the "owners" of cubemania regarding that?

Oh, before I forget about it: Recently I tried to "copy" (as you told me by marking the times and pushing control+c key) times from 2x2 and insert it with teh "insert solution" function - it did not work. Format seems to be different. So I suggest that you change the "import" or "insert solution" function so it is the same what one gets when exporting data with the export function that you are going to implement.

As said before - I think it's a good idea to talk to the cubemania guys about it so people have the freedom to exchange data without troubles.


----------



## tim (Jun 8, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Sure: Since on Cubemania it is possible to "Get your times in CSV format!" I would suggest the same: Exporting Datat in a CSV in the same way (dividing of the data) as cubemania does it. This way it also should be easier to import data from "each other". Talking of that, did you already get in contact with the "owners" of cubemania regarding that?


 
That's me . I don't like CSV at all, since it has no explicit semantics (just a bunch of values). It's definitely not useful for exchanging data.

It would be awesome if we came up with some kind of "cubing standard" for exchanging solves.
Just a quick draft of what i have in mind (JSON):

```
[
    {
        "puzzle": "3x3x3",
        "scramble": "D2 F2 L2",
        "time": 1032
    },
    {
        "puzzle": "4x4x4",
        "scramble": "Dw2 Uw2",
        "time": 12012,
        "penalty": "+2"
    },
    {
        "puzzle": "magic",
        "time": 12012,
        "penalty": "dnf",
        "comment": "I hate that F***ING magic..."
    }
]
```
I left out the date attribute for simplicity's sake.

/edit: A button named "Sync with Cubemania" would be even more awesome, i guess.


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Jun 8, 2011)

hey Great timer, i have one problem though when i'm timing square one solves and i start the timer instead of starting timing the timer just saves a random time with only one press of the spacebar. this only happens on square one would insalling a more recient edition help?


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 8, 2011)

Servus Tim, schön das du dich hier meldest - wenn du dich nicht hier oder er sich nicht bei dir gemeldet hätte, hätt ich mich wohl zwecks Vermittlung mal mit dir in Verbindung gesetzt. Grüße aus Speyer nach Karlsruhe

So just out of curiousity: If CSV is so bad, why was it the chosen format for cubemania? Well, actually I don't care about the file format as long as the times can be im-/exported on each of the two timers - which was the reason why I suggested it in the first place ;-) .


----------



## tim (Jun 8, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> So just out of curiousity: If CSV is so bad, why was it the chosen format for cubemania?



CSV isn't bad in general. The only purpose of cubemania's export was to "support" Excel and AFAIK CSV is still the best way to do so.
But for exchanging data, there are nicer solutions.


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 9, 2011)

So, I'd say you guys work something out now that I gave you the momentum. Interchangable data would be just awesome. And if Prisma and Cubemania start with it, others will follow.


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohh... one thing I forgot before:

It happens very often, that for example I finish one day of cubing with 2x2 and 3 days later I go on with 3x3 and after a hundret solves I eventually recognize that I forgot to change the puzzle... that is SO annoying. Would it be possbile to not only have the puzzle type in the title bar of the window but also... like... above/below the scramble or time in real big, bold letters/numbers? Or, something like "3x3x3: U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' F L2 F' R' U2 B D B' F' L' U" or like in a gray colour all over the background of the timer? This would really help (probalby not only me) to recognize from the start in which puzzle"mode" we are.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Put in a possibility to change scramble orientation. It would help a bit, since I always scramble with yellow on top.
(It's not the same if I just change the colors!)


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 11, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


> Put in a possibility to change scramble orientation. It would help a bit, since I always scramble with yellow on top.
> (It's not the same if I just change the colors!)


 Just change the colour scheme in the timer and you are good.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 11, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Ohh... one thing I forgot before:
> 
> It happens very often, that for example I finish one day of cubing with 2x2 and 3 days later I go on with 3x3 and after a hundret solves I eventually recognize that I forgot to change the puzzle... that is SO annoying. Would it be possbile to not only have the puzzle type in the title bar of the window but also... like... above/below the scramble or time in real big, bold letters/numbers? Or, something like "3x3x3: U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' F L2 F' R' U2 B D B' F' L' U" or like in a gray colour all over the background of the timer? This would really help (probalby not only me) to recognize from the start in which puzzle"mode" we are.



Well if you think about it and actually use the scrambles then you dont need to worry about it 2x2 is only 10 letters were 3x3 is 22ish so if you use the provided scrambles it shouldnt be a probelm


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Well if you think about it and actually use the scrambles then you dont need to worry about it 2x2 is only 10 letters were 3x3 is 22ish so if you use the provided scrambles it shouldnt be a probelm


 Sure, you're right - examples weren't picked good. So say 3x3 OH, 3x3BLD, 3x3 feet and normal 3x3 - same scramble lenght... But either way, it would just be a handy thing to have.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 13, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Sure, you're right - examples weren't picked good. So say 3x3 OH, 3x3BLD, 3x3 feet and normal 3x3 - same scramble lenght... But either way, it would just be a handy thing to have.


 
Yeah but i think it would be annoying to have at the top of the screen


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks awesome, I'm downloading it now


----------



## THE PUNISHER (Jun 17, 2011)

It's Realy good.... But I always use qqtimer....
Thank alot


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 17, 2011)

I would like to request something.
Sometimes, when using this, as I put the ube down & stop the timer, sometimes it knocks another key, causing one of the shortcuts to be triggered and my time to be lost, So could it be possible that while the timer is running, the shortcuts are disabled?


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you very much, this timer is amazing!

I just have a few suggestions though:

1. Being able to choose a different GUI or maybe a different layout (specially a dark one) would be nice.
2. Definitely showing just seconds for inspection.
3. Being able to change the font size (time).
4. Highlighting the last move of the scramble.
5. Having profiles would be nice, but not that important, I think.
6. And also I think the Histogram and the Graph could be a little more pleasing, I mean they're colorless. 

Well, that's all I can think of now. Thanks again.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 17, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Are you doing crazy fast times (like, under 0.3s)?


 No sir. I'm doing times around the 1-2 second range. It seems to only happen when I reset the timer immediately after putting in a time because there is a delay time between the stackmat and the timer. If I wait a bit, (sometimes 5 or more seconds), the timer eventually syncs up to the stackmat, and the time is entered normally.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 17, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


> Put in a possibility to change scramble orientation. It would help a bit, since I always scramble with yellow on top.
> (It's not the same if I just change the colors!)


 Why don't you just start scrambling with W top G front?


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 18, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Why don't you just start scrambling with W top G front?


 
Because when I finish my solve I have yellow on top, and I would have to do a x2 before starting to scramble. I don't always remember to do that.


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 19, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


> Because when I finish my solve I have yellow on top, and I would have to do a x2 before starting to scramble. I don't always remember to do that.


 
Please explain it to me why you can't just click on "Options" and "Colour Scheme" and change the colour scheme just to the one you are using? I don't get it...


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 21, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Try moving "PrismaPuzzleTimer0.4.jar" into a new, empty directory.


 thanks Mate, i just copied it to my desktop and it worked


----------



## Vinny (Jun 21, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


> Because when I finish my solve I have yellow on top, and I would have to do a x2 before starting to scramble. I don't always remember to do that.


 
Exactly what Eric79 said. Just swap white with yellow and red with orange.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 21, 2011)

Or just become CN. Then it doesn't matter if that easy 3 move x-cross is on white or green or red. A scrambled cube is a scrambled cube!


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jun 24, 2011)

YESSSS! I finally got my stackmat to work. I had to download a new version and there was a new imput device.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 24, 2011)

My PPT hasn't been working for a long time now, so I tried to move the PPT and the ___.h2.db to the desktop. It still doesn't work, but it created a "puzzletimer.lock.db" on the desktop. I can't just remove it, as it comes back again if I do. Is that the reason why my PPT isn't working??

EDIT: lock.db was also in the old dir.


----------



## demma (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know if it's had been requested but I think it will be great if the "Inspection time" option can be attached to a category under the "Category manager" window. Like "Rubik's cube" with the option ON and "F2L training" with the option OFF.
Other minor thing: when you change the category everything goes blank but the time desn't restart.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2011)

How do I copy stuff from the history?

Edit: Also, what does the "Enqueue scrambles" button do?


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> How do I copy stuff from the history?
> 
> Edit: Also, what does the "Enqueue scrambles" button do?


 
Highlight it, ctrl c, then paste where desired


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2011)

Have you considered making an iPhone app of this?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 22, 2011)

I get a database error. It deletes all my times


----------



## Chesnut (Jul 24, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> I get a database error. It deletes all my times


 
It has happened to me too. 
Reported it too, nothing changed I guess.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 24, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Have you considered making an iPhone app of this?


 
This has absolutely nothing to do with iOS programming. Might as well ask him to write it for a calculator.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 25, 2011)

any news on an updated version of this?


----------



## Tonitruant (Jul 28, 2011)

First, I'd like to say I really like your timer. It has everything other timers out there seem to have. Is the main 3x3x3 scrambler (called "random scrambler" I think) a random-state scramble? If not, that would be one feature I'd like to see implemented. Also, as I think was previously mentioned, improved BLD support. Last thing; to have an option to make your (very useful) PLL trainers and such flipped. As in solving PLL's on the yellow face, which is what most people do, I think (or a way to change colour scheme for a specific category)
Just a few suggestions, otherwise it's amazing  Thank you for making such a wonderful program.


----------



## da25centz (Jul 28, 2011)

Tonitruant said:


> First, I'd like to say I really like your timer. It has everything other timers out there seem to have. Is the main 3x3x3 scrambler (called "random scrambler" I think) a random-state scramble? If not, that would be one feature I'd like to see implemented. Also, as I think was previously mentioned, improved BLD support. Last thing; to have an option to make your (very useful) PLL trainers and such flipped. As in solving PLL's on the yellow face, which is what most people do, I think (or a way to change colour scheme for a specific category)
> Just a few suggestions, otherwise it's amazing  Thank you for making such a wonderful program.


 
scramble upside down then, its really not hard


----------



## Winston Yang (Jul 29, 2011)

This Looks Awesome


----------



## Aditya Sriram (Aug 7, 2011)

*Some help needed*

Hey friends,
Can anyone tell me how to install this timer. I tried a lot but that .jar file is relly causing me trouble :confused:. Please can anyone help me.
Regards ,
Aditya​


----------



## da25centz (Aug 7, 2011)

Aditya Sriram said:


> Hey friends,
> Can anyone tell me how to install this timer. I tried a lot but that .jar file is relly causing me trouble :confused:. Please can anyone help me.
> Regards ,
> Aditya​


 
you don't install it. you download it and run the .jar with the java runtime environment. what OS are you using?



can you add the capability to create custom short-cuts for puzzles? for example, I would like to make ctrl+s or ctrl+k switch to skewb


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 8, 2011)

Mr. Souza, are you going to add a 2-gen scrambler to the program, instead of having the "2-gen" scrambler actually just be a scrambler that scrambles the entire cube but ends with a solved 2x2x3 block? I don't like having unnecessary problems when trying to practice 2-gen movement on my left hand for the purpose of F2L (i.e. unoriented edges & unpermuted corners after F2L). It would be nice to have both options, as both are useful, but at the moment, for me, a 2-gen scrambler using only R and U (similar to the option you can find on the Mega-Scrambler) would be much more useful.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 16, 2011)

this timer is awesome!!!!! thank you so much Walter Souza. (that is the person to thank right?)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 16, 2011)

my computer kinda broke....had to format the hard drive. what do u need installed to make it run because i downloaded java and it still pops up as a zip file?


----------



## Godmil (Aug 16, 2011)

One suggestion for additions... I love that you can add your own options in the scramble manager, but I'd love to be able to define the possible turns in a random scrambler... Like I've got into 3x3x2/3x3x4 recently and would love to tell Primsa to generate a random scramble that's say 20 long, using only U,U',U2,L,R,F,B,D,D',D2. That would make this software damn near perfect for my needs.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 17, 2011)

My only complaint right now is the 4x4 scrambler i cant stand doing Dw Bw and Lw i know you fixed it in your beta but can you change it so i dont have to import scrambles when i want to do 4x4!


----------



## Eric79 (Aug 18, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> I didn't know how annoying it is until I started practicing 4x4x4! It's fixed now.


Any new version by now? I am using version 0.4 which is from the end of last year and the Rw2 Lw2 problem is still existant...


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 18, 2011)

When comes a new version?


----------



## Walter Souza (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello, everyone!

Here's the beta of the next version of Prisma: http://prisma.cubing.net/download/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.5b1.jar.

Don't run it from the same directory as your current database (wait for the final version). Move "PrismaPuzzleTimer0.5b1.jar" to a new directory and just copy "puzzletimer.h2.db".

If all goes well, Prisma 0.5 will be released next week.


Fixed bugs:

- Stackmat timer - overshooting and one-handed timing bugs
- 4x4x4, 6x6x6 and megaminx scramblers

Tips:

- Tips by category (user defined)
- Color neutral optimal cross
- Color neutral optimal x-cross
- Classic Pochmann (cycles, Speffz notation and algorithms)
- M2 (cycles, Speffz notation and algoritms)

Scramblers:

- Rubik's cube single sticker cycle
- Rubik's cube CLL, ELL
- Rubik's cube optimal <R, U>, <L, U>

Polishing:

- Inspection time in seconds
- Session summary/histogram/graph times in minutes
- Main window displays "00:00.00" on stackmat timer reset
- Number of solutions on history window
- Average on main and history windows
- "Select session" and "Select none" buttons on history window
- Confirm dialogs on delete operations
- "Ok" and "Cancel" buttons follow platform guidelines
- Editable built-in categories


I'll reply to every unanswered question soon.

Enjoy.


----------



## Brest (Aug 19, 2011)

Walter Souza! Love your work. :tu


----------



## MostEd (Aug 19, 2011)

is there an option to increase timer text size, and <M, U> scrambles to0


----------



## Eric79 (Aug 19, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> Here's the beta of the next version of Prisma: http://prisma.cubing.net/download/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.5b1.jar.


I'd like to suggest 2 changes:
1) When running the timer on full screen, resize the timer accordingly to the screen resolution (I just dislike it very much to have all that unused space around the timer.
2) Please add (if you'd ask me) above the scramble what kind of scramble it is. I suggested this before and especially for 3x3OH, 3x3BLD, 3x3 whatever - you can't tell what scrambler you are using and thus the history could be f...ed up - as times can't be taken from one history and transferred to another. Besides the named problem, it's just nice to see on the first look which scrambler is chosen - no matter if standart 3x3 or pyraminx where it is obvious by the picture in the bottom left.
________________________________________________________________________
Edit:
3) Why did you change the inspection time to only seconds?
4) How does the "Select Session" Button work? Selecting one time, clicking the button and automatically all other times of the same session are selected? That does not work. (By the way, the button says "Select session" instead of "select session" or "Select Session". Same for the "Select none".)

I think that's it for now.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 19, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> I'd like to suggest 2 changes:
> 1) When running the timer on full screen, resize the timer accordingly to the screen resolution (I just dislike it very much to have all that unused space around the timer.
> 2) Please add (if you'd ask me) above the scramble what kind of scramble it is. I suggested this before and especially for 3x3OH, 3x3BLD, 3x3 whatever - you can't tell what scrambler you are using and thus the history could be f...ed up - as times can't be taken from one history and transferred to another. Besides the named problem, it's just nice to see on the first look which scrambler is chosen - no matter if standart 3x3 or pyraminx where it is obvious by the picture in the bottom left.
> ________________________________________________________________________
> ...


 
1) That's kinda hard to do (he told me).
2) Erm...it shows on the top bar, don't?
3) Because inspection with hundreths is kinda pointless and annoying?
4) It will only work when you have a session going. Do a couple times, go to history and click it. It shows graph/stats just for that session instead of all times ever.


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 19, 2011)

Please, make something you will see ?? instead of time, but you can set time, by preferences.


----------



## Chesnut (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the new updates! THE TIMER IS AMAZING. :'D


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure if you changed it but i dont see it. You should change in the History that instead of it saying and computing Mean of 100 i would like it to be Average of 100 instead. I know with that many solves its very much alike but when i do an average of 100 i would like to know my Average not Mean.

Edit: Also for 4x4 and above is there a way you could make it so we can label the solves with parity marks. like for 4x4 if i get OLL parity and PLL parity it says OP or just O or P next to the solves maybe before the X for the solve just O or P or OP? if not thats fine but it would be cool to have for 4x4 and 6x6


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 21, 2011)

i still can't open the timer.... downloaded java at least 15 times and made it open with java and it still doesn't work


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

One other thing i would like to suggest is that in the history i would like to be able to select lets say 100 times that are consecutive and press a button that says Session Summery and just like the main screen where you do session summery it brings up the same window just displaying the times i selected so say i record a video and then close Prisma i can later open it up go to history select the 12 solves press session summery and it will give me something to put in my video description if that makes sense. If not let me know!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

Are these changes going to be put into the OSX port at some point? Or is there some way that I can make the changes?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Are these changes going to be put into the OSX port at some point? Or is there some way that I can make the changes?


 
There's one thing you can do, but you will have to move the database files. If you take the 0.5 .jar and place it in the Prisma Application, it /should/ work. To do that, go to /Applications and right click on the Prisma App and choose "show package contents". Then navigate to Contents/Resources/Java/repo/com/puzzletimer/puzzletimer/0.4/ and replace the .jar file with the new one. You'll have to rename it puzzletimer-0.4.jar or w/e the file is named, but everything should work. To keep your database, move the .h2.db file from ~/.PrismaPuzzleTimer/ to /Applications.


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sometimes when I want to start the timer the space wouldn't work . fix that please


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 27, 2011)

mr6768 said:


> Sometimes when I want to start the timer the space wouldn't work . fix that please


 
explain more please, what do you mean it just doesnt work or stops working halfway through or just start right away?


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd like to just say thx for the great timer (instead of just asking for fixes )! It has lots of great features (the "training" scrambles were an excellent unexpected surprise that helps me out!)


----------



## mr6768 (Sep 3, 2011)

> explain more please, what do you mean it just doesnt work or stops working halfway through or just start right away?


I don't why that happens. and the only way to fix that is to close the program and run it again . sometimes I might have to do that like 3,4 times .
sometimes it happens for like no reason ! 
for example the last time it happened like this , I solved 4x4 and used the timer and got a average of 12 then I closed it, I went to eat and got back and started the timer again but the SPACE button didn't work for starting the time .
I used the timer in 2 laptops using win7.had this problem with both


----------



## Sammy (Sep 11, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Willy Lulan (Sep 15, 2011)

It become PERFECT if you add METRONOME fiture !!!
I use this timmer, it the best timmer i ha ever !


----------



## mr6768 (Sep 15, 2011)

> I'd like to just say thx for the great timer (instead of just asking for fixes )



sure it's the best timer ever !
I asked for the fixes just to make it a better timer , not to say it's bad


----------



## APdRF (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Walter, I have received my stackmat and connected it to the PC and after reading a lot of pages of this post, I can connect it to PPT, but I hear an horrible sound, how can I fix this? Thanks!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just opened prisma timer as usual. I have the timer trigger set to space, and my space bar obviously works because I am typing this. But when I select the prisma timer window and press space, nothing happens.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Sep 18, 2011)

This may sound like a stupid question, but are the mean of 3, ao5, and the ao12 the most recent times or the best times of the session?


----------



## insane569 (Sep 18, 2011)

i dont know if this is my computer or the timer but sometimes it takes about 5 seconds for a new scramble to show up and for the most recent time to show up
am i the only one with this problem?


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 18, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Hi Walter, I have received my stackmat and connected it to the PC and after reading a lot of pages of this post, I can connect it to PPT, but I hear an horrible sound, how can I fix this? Thanks!


 
To fix this i had to go onto my computer settings and mute the microphone output sound. then it worked!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 28, 2011)

uh.... i finally got ppt working but the timer wont start at all. cant use it if the timer doesnt work.... was gonna do an Ao12 on it....


----------



## iseldoff (Oct 9, 2011)

This would be the best timer out ther if you could use it with the iPad or any mobile device out there. But specifically the iPad would be awesome!


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 31, 2011)

What is wrong?

When I try to start the timer it only say "fatal exception occurred"

What to do?


----------



## celli (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a question:
My hard disk crashed two weeks ago and I finally have my laptop back with a working hard disk. So I tried to download prisma timer again, but it doesn't start. If I try to download it the link on this thread, the download doesn't start, and if I download it from your site, winzip starts to unzip it, but it still doesn't work. Is there a solution for this?? 
And another one, if I get it to work, can I get all my times back. I managed to save the database file, but can I put them back in the program, or did I just loose all of them?


----------



## APdRF (Nov 7, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> To fix this i had to go onto my computer settings and mute the microphone output sound. then it worked!


 
Sorry, I didn't checked this for a while... But now it's working fine, thanks!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 22, 2011)

Walter: You haven't replied to my PM, but in case you're monitoring this thread: Would you mind letting me know if you have any objections to submitting http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33576-Square-1-WCA-Style-Markov-Random-State-Scrambler-in-Javascript to the WCA board as the official Square-1 scrambler?


----------



## timmulholland (Nov 23, 2011)

*help please*

I downloaded the file but all it as is a .zip file or something like that and i dont know what to do? i can unzip it but dont know where to unzip it to or what to do with it once its unzipped, please help. 
x 
Tim


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 10, 2011)

So I'm trying to do an average of 100, then post the results onto here. I did 40 solves yesterday, and 60 today. Here's the problem. 

1. I can only view the copy and paste-able session summery of today. That means I only have my mean of 60.
2. I I click history, it gives me all 100 solves, and the mean of 100 (which is a good thing), but it won't let me copy and paste it, and I can't select the individual times from it, like I can on the session summery. Can I even see a session summery of a pervious day?


----------



## aaronb (Dec 10, 2011)

You have to select them and do ctrl+c instead of right-clicking.


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 10, 2011)

Will there be an update for the stackmat pro, which records times to 3 decimal places?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 10, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Will there be an update for the stackmat pro, which records times to 3 decimal places?


 
I don't think the new stackmats output 3 decimal places. They are still compatible with the tournament displays that currently exist, which only have 2. Of course someone has to take a look at the signal before we actually find out.


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, that makes sense. Thanks Dan


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 11, 2011)

Can anyone link me to the materials from radioshack that I need to plug my stackmat in?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 19, 2011)

Uh, my laptop was reset (mac) by installing the same mac os onto it again. Now I downloaded PT, and I can't open it because it says I need java 1.6, yet I was able to open it before. I tried downloading java 1.6, but I can't open that because it says I need Mac os x 10.6...what do?


----------



## Carson (Dec 20, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Can anyone link me to the materials from radioshack that I need to plug my stackmat in?


http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102950


----------



## uriel rubik (Dec 24, 2011)

I still can't connect my stackmat to prisma, what am I doing wrong? :/

Also, I wanted to ask. How hard would it be to implement this timer to a facebook app, in which you could compete??


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 24, 2011)

uriel rubik said:


> I still can't connect my stackmat to prisma, what am I doing wrong? :/
> 
> Also, I wanted to ask. How hard would it be to implement this timer to a facebook app, in which you could compete??


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjqWDQi7uSE

And for mac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6wEChUYd2o


----------



## uriel rubik (Dec 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjqWDQi7uSE
> 
> And for mac
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6wEChUYd2o



Thanks, thats exactly what I'm doing, I even have a 2.5 to 3.5mm direct cable (with no adapters), but neither prisma nor cct will recognise it. I selected the right microphone input, tried with different sample rates. On the cct, I tried different stackmat values, and still... Nothing


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2011)

Those videos are horrible. He doesn't actually tell you anything.

If you are using Windows 7, then right click on the volume icon in the taskbar. Click on recording devices, and double click the device where you plugged in your stackmat (microphone, line in, etc). Make sure under the "Listen" tab that "Listen to this device" is unchecked, and under the "Levels" tab, make sure the volume is up. If this doesn't work, then there must be something wrong with either your cable or your stackmat.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 24, 2011)

Is it correct for me to assume that the cable for the v2 timer will work the same way for the v3 timer? I will be getting the pro timer, so I want to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 24, 2011)

Is there any way to display solves in chronological order (the opposite of how they are usually displayed), so they would be in order for posting in the accomplishment thread etc.?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 24, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Is there any way to display solves in chronological order (the opposite of how they are usually displayed), so they would be in order for posting in the accomplishment thread etc.?



Why does it matter?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Why does it matter?


 
If you are posting them in the description of a video of an average done with PPT, it's easier for people watching it to follow the solves/scrambles if they are in order.


----------



## uriel rubik (Dec 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Those videos are horrible. He doesn't actually tell you anything.
> 
> If you are using Windows 7, then right click on the volume icon in the taskbar. Click on recording devices, and double click the device where you plugged in your stackmat (microphone, line in, etc). Make sure under the "Listen" tab that "Listen to this device" is unchecked, and under the "Levels" tab, make sure the volume is up. If this doesn't work, then there must be something wrong with either your cable or your stackmat.


 
Thanks Dan, right now I don't have my stackmat with me. But will try tomorrow.

BTW, how hard would it be to make a Facebook app that works like the prisma puzzle timer?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 24, 2011)

One thing I'd really like to see is the option of entering times manually without having to do CMD/CTRL + A. I just find it really annoying.


----------



## Brest (Dec 24, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Is there any way to display solves in chronological order (the opposite of how they are usually displayed), so they would be in order for posting in the accomplishment thread etc.?


If you use View --> Session summary (Ctrl+Alt+S) the solves from the current session are listed in chronological order.
If you use View --> History (Ctrl+Alt+H) highlight the solves and copy with Ctrl+C. Then paste into Excel and use Data Sort. You can also easily delete any unneeded columns.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 24, 2011)

How to open it?? I dled,extracted but there seem to be no file to open grr -,-


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 26, 2011)

Will this timer support Pro Stackmat Timers in the near future?


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 27, 2011)

Stackmat timer used to work on my win7 pc, but not anymore. Might it be because of a java update??


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 28, 2011)

If I wanted to put another type of cube on it, like a gear cube, for example, how would I do that?


----------



## asportking (Dec 28, 2011)

rubixwiz031 said:


> If I wanted to put another type of cube on it, like a gear cube, for example, how would I do that?


I don't think you can, unless you can make a scrambler that will properly scramble a gear cube. Or, you can just make a new option thing and call it "gear cube." The scrambles wouldn't work, and the display thing would show a 3x3 instead of a gear cube, but it would work if you used hand scrambles.


----------



## uriel rubik (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know how to program in Java, but I was thinking that it would be really cool if there was an Android version of the Prisma Puzzle Timer. 

I was thinking of some really cool features:

-Being able to connect your stackmat to your Android phone or tablet.
-That when you finish doing the scramble, you touch the screen, and it starts to count down the inspection time, and when you began to run the stackmat, it detected it automatically
-To be able to transfer your times to an excell sheet
-When the stackmat be running, that your phone/tablet worked as a stackmat tournament display, you know, big red numbers with black background

Also, with this, ran in a tablet, it could be connected to internet, and use it in competitions to have live results


How hard or possible would this be to do?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 4, 2012)

Brest said:


> If you use View --> Session summary (Ctrl+Alt+S) the solves from the current session are listed in chronological order.
> If you use View --> History (Ctrl+Alt+H) highlight the solves and copy with Ctrl+C. Then paste into Excel and use Data Sort. You can also easily delete any unneeded columns.


 
Thanks, I didn't realise session summary could do that.



uriel rubik said:


> -To be able to transfer your times to an excell sheet



As Brest said, you can copy them from History into Excel.


----------



## uriel rubik (Jan 4, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> As Brest said, you can copy them from History into Excel.




But I mean that it could do this in your Android phone or tablet.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, how do I download PPT on Ubuntu? Which should I choose? MAC OS X or the normal one?


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 12, 2012)

pro timer (aka gen 3) compatibility in an update soon?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 12, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> pro timer (aka gen 3) compatibility in an update soon?


 
It should already work with gen3 timers, since the old tournament displays work as well.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 12, 2012)

Gotta say i really like this timer. It's made the way i want it ^^


----------



## Alvin Tan (Jan 16, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Hi, how do I download PPT on Ubuntu? Which should I choose? MAC OS X or the normal one?


 
The normal one works fine.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 16, 2012)

I just wanted to say, that PPT is my favorite timer! A Big Thanks to you!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 19, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> It should already work with gen3 timers, since the old tournament displays work as well.


 
I couldn't get it to work either.


----------



## Carson (Jan 19, 2012)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I couldn't get it to work either.



Same here... working with gen two but not with gen3 pro.


----------



## timmulholland (Jan 19, 2012)

uriel rubik said:


> I don't know how to program in Java, but I was thinking that it would be really cool if there was an Android version of the Prisma Puzzle Timer.
> 
> I was thinking of some really cool features:
> 
> ...


 

The android app has been created by Joey : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MVA4bQq36A


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 19, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> It should already work with gen3 timers, since the old tournament displays work as well.


 
i didnt get it to work and maybe accuracy to the thousandths can be added?

(option between thousandths and hundredths)


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 20, 2012)

I really like this timer I use it all the time. I love having different options for different puzzles. But an awesome additition would be to add relay options (like 2x2-5x5 or something) I love this timer though thank you to the creater of it its amazing!


----------



## Daryl (Jan 20, 2012)

Just download and try this timer !

Nice timer, gonna be my main timer.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok well I guess I was wrong. I'm wondering how the displays still work with the new timers though... Does anyone want to record a few seconds of the output so that I could analyze it and compare to the old signal?


----------



## jfly (Jan 20, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok well I guess I was wrong. I'm wondering how the displays still work with the new timers though... Does anyone want to record a few seconds of the output so that I could analyze it and compare to the old signal?


 
By default, the gen3 timers emit a gen2 signal. The gen3 displays will have some way of telling the gen3 timers that they're plugged into a gen3 display, and only then will the signal emitted by the gen3 timer include the thousandths place.

I'm hopeful that we can come up with some way of simulating whatever the gen3 displays will do that we can get thousandths place digits when plugging the stackmat into our computers. I'm not much of an EE guy, but I'm fear this won't be doable with only the line in jack of a computer's sound card. I suspect we'll need to split off the left or right audio from the cable and run a special voltage across it in order to coerce the timer into emitting a gen3 signal.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 20, 2012)

jfly said:


> By default, the gen3 timers emit a gen2 signal. The gen3 displays will have some way of telling the gen3 timers that they're plugged into a gen3 display, and only then will the signal emitted by the gen3 timer include the thousandths place.
> 
> I'm hopeful that we can come up with some way of simulating whatever the gen3 displays will do that we can get thousandths place digits when plugging the stackmat into our computers. I'm not much of an EE guy, but I'm fear this won't be doable with only the line in jack of a computer's sound card. I suspect we'll need to split off the left or right audio from the cable and run a special voltage across it in order to coerce the timer into emitting a gen3 signal.



What I took from this thread was that the gen3 timer wasn't working at all with Prisma, or is that not the case? If the gen3 by default emits a gen2 signal, it /should/ work perfectly with the current computer timers


----------



## jfly (Jan 20, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> What I took from this thread was that the gen3 timer wasn't working at all with Prisma, or is that not the case? If the gen3 by default emits a gen2 signal, it /should/ work perfectly with the current computer timers


 
I'll give a proper explanation later, but any experiencing trouble should make sure their stackmat is plugged into their computer before turning the stackmat on. If they've already plugged it in and ppt or cct isn't working, try turning the stackmat off and back on again. Sorry for the voodoo, I'll try to get an explanation up this weekend.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 21, 2012)

jfly said:


> I'll give a proper explanation later, but any experiencing trouble should make sure their stackmat is plugged into their computer before turning the stackmat on. If they've already plugged it in and ppt or cct isn't working, try turning the stackmat off and back on again. Sorry for the voodoo, I'll try to get an explanation up this weekend.


 
no It doesn't work at all.


----------



## Carson (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't want to turn this thread into a discussion about timers, but since Dan is here I suppose he can speak up if we get too distracted.




masterofthebass said:


> Ok well I guess I was wrong. I'm wondering how the displays still work with the new timers though... Does anyone want to record a few seconds of the output so that I could analyze it and compare to the old signal?



Gen 3 Audio
Recorded via mic input with no microphone boost and input volume set to 90%, times are approximate.
The file starts with the timer being turned on.
0:00 - 0:05 | Timer is idle
0:05 - 0:10 | Palms on timer
0:10 - 0:15 | Timer running
0:15 | Timer stopped




jfly said:


> By default, the gen3 timers emit a gen2 signal. The gen3 displays will have some way of telling the gen3 timers that they're plugged into a gen3 display, and only then will the signal emitted by the gen3 timer include the thousandths place.
> 
> I'm hopeful that we can come up with some way of simulating whatever the gen3 displays will do that we can get thousandths place digits when plugging the stackmat into our computers. I'm not much of an EE guy, but I'm fear this won't be doable with only the line in jack of a computer's sound card. I suspect we'll need to split off the left or right audio from the cable and run a special voltage across it in order to coerce the timer into emitting a gen3 signal.



Are you certain this is how it is done? I suspect the gen 3 timers include the extra digit at all times, but that they current displays ignore the extra data because they are not programmed to use it. I understand that the packets are only 8-bit and that all 8 bits are already utilized by the current displays, but perhaps they have gotten creative.



Spoiler


----------



## Bernd (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the following problem:

My stackmat is connected to the PPT and it works. But about every 10th solve the timer(PPT) starts timing while I'm scrambling. But it keeps timing under one second(00.00 to 00.40 to 00.00 to 00.24)(I hope you understand) and I just can stop this if I put my hands on the stackmat but then it adds 00.00 to my times and I have to delete them manually.


----------



## Carson (Jan 23, 2012)

Bernd said:


> I have the following problem:
> 
> My stackmat is connected to the PPT and it works. But about every 10th solve the timer(PPT) starts timing while I'm scrambling. But it keeps timing under one second(00.00 to 00.40 to 00.00 to 00.24)(I hope you understand) and I just can stop this if I put my hands on the stackmat but then it adds 00.00 to my times and I have to delete them manually.



Are you plugged into the mic or line in jack? If using the mic, try disabling "microphone boost" under playback settings.


----------



## cubelover111 (Jan 31, 2012)

i have a problem and its that when i extract it i cannot find the file which opens the timer plz help


----------



## tspan (Feb 6, 2012)

A really nice one,thanks a lot!


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 6, 2012)

cubelover111 said:


> i have a problem and its that when i extract it i cannot find the file which opens the timer plz help


 
It's the executable jar file named 'PrismaPuzzleTimer0.4'. Hope that helps.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 8, 2012)

lolwtf


----------



## timeless (Feb 15, 2012)

how are the session averages calculated and sd compared to qqtimer?


----------



## yoyokidify (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, 
I have used this timer before, and it's great, but I have come across an error.
when i go to start up Prisma I can right click on it and i press open with Java, because if I double click it automatically opens with WinRar archiver.
But, when I open it with Java it says the following:
database IOException and then it says a bunch of numbers and stuff


What should I do?

Thanks,
William


----------



## DarthCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

I've downloaded this timer recently, and it's the best timer I've ever used.
Iwish saving sessions was possible, though.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 24, 2012)

DarthCuber said:


> I've downloaded this timer recently, and it's the best timer I've ever used.
> Iwish saving sessions was possible, though.



At the bar at the top, go to View > History.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 24, 2012)

how do I start the timer w/out a stackmat? I have it set for the control keys, but no matter how I press them, how long I hold them down, etc, nothing works. I tried setting it for spacebar, but I couldn't get that either. I'm on windows 7 if that changes anything.
PS, I do NOT have a gen2 stackmat with a dataport.

EDIT:: I got it. I just had to restart the program a few times.


----------



## choza244 (Feb 26, 2012)

At the end, was the sessions option implemented?


----------



## iReviewCubes (Mar 5, 2012)

Any news on the gen 3 stackmat timer?


----------



## Czery (Mar 19, 2012)

I've been using prisma timer .4 for about two year and its been working fine until today.

I seem to get a Database error whenever I open the application:
General error: "java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0" [50000-137]

I cannot access any history or previous times/scrambles. 
Can someohe help?


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Mar 19, 2012)

why wont my computer let me run it?I have the latest jre


----------



## cubefan4848 (Mar 25, 2012)

Once the timer has been downloaded and extracted where do i go to find the file to open the timer?


----------



## Bernd (May 12, 2012)

Why does the timer need that much of my CPU?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2012)

Could you add an option to not show the timer during solves, like the one in qqTimer?


----------



## oliverfreitas (Jun 15, 2012)

Bernd said:


> Why does the timer need that much of my CPU?



Java


----------



## Selkie (Jun 22, 2012)

Would be great to have an option to start stop the timer with mouse (or touchscreen) to make it compatible with Windows tablets. I have yet to find a tablet friendly timer.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 22, 2012)

cubefan4848 said:


> Once the timer has been downloaded and extracted where do i go to find the file to open the timer?



open the jar file


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 22, 2012)

Selkie said:


> Would be great to have an option to start stop the timer with mouse (or touchscreen) to make it compatible with Windows tablets. I have yet to find a tablet friendly timer.



im pretty sure iiTimer works on tablets


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> im pretty sure iiTimer works on tablets



*Windows* tablets.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a problem: whenever I open up the timer, and then press the space bar to start inspection, nothing happens. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I have a problem: whenever I open up the timer, and then press the space bar to start inspection, nothing happens. Is there anything I can do?



Check that you have the space bar chosen as the timer trigger, restart the timer.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 18, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Check that you have the space bar chosen as the timer trigger, restart the timer.



Ah, it's working again. I was sure I checked that earlier... Thanks anyway.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 18, 2012)

lol i was using OLL training, and i got an OLL skip. did you guys program that in as a joke?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 18, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> lol i was using OLL training, and i got an OLL skip. did you guys program that in as a joke?



I had that as well in a scramble for my LL Comp. It's probably an unlikely occourance, like an OLL skip.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> lol i was using OLL training, and i got an OLL skip. did you guys program that in as a joke?



1/216 chance.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 25, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I have a problem: whenever I open up the timer, and then press the space bar to start inspection, nothing happens. Is there anything I can do?



I'm getting the same problem again. I've tried switching the timer trigger to the Ctrl keys, and even a Stackmat timer. Is the database just too big? Or is it a problem with my computer?


----------



## Endgame (Jul 25, 2012)

I have the same problem on all of my computers.. I'm back to CCT I guess :/


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 25, 2012)

Endgame said:


> I have the same problem on all of my computers.. I'm back to CCT I guess :/



I downloaded another program (from here) and it works fine. I have a lot of solves saved, and that could be the reason.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 25, 2012)

Happened to me before, just closed and reopened and that usually fixed things for me


----------



## Endgame (Jul 25, 2012)

Well if it doesn't work on any computer I have access to then it is probably faulty program code


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Endgame said:


> Well if it doesn't work on any computer I have access to then it is probably faulty program code



Are you using java 7? If so, downgrade to 6.0.32.


----------



## Endgame (Jul 25, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Are you using java 7? If so, downgrade to 6.0.32.



No thanks, Java already is a security hell and I'm better off without it anyway, so I guess I'll stick with another timer. Thanks for helping though


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I just found a solution. Before, I was using a desktop shortcut to get to PPT. But, if I go to the folder and access the timer there, it works fine.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 27, 2012)

Prisma has been running perfectly fine until recently. For some reason, it seems that it wont play any sound when 8 or 12 seconds of inspection have passed. I can't seem to find any similar problems in this thread. It's gets annoying when I have to look up to check how much inspection time I have left and waste a bit of my time.

EDIT I tried deleting and downloading prisma again but that didn't help...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 30, 2012)

Any way to get my solves from this computer and transfer them to my new PC?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 30, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Any way to get my solves from this computer and transfer them to my new PC?



Copy the database (puzzletimer.h2).


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 31, 2012)

I dunno about you guys, but PPT bugs me every time I'm doing 4x4 and I see a scramble with something like u d' that doesn't really accomplish anything. Anyone know if there's a setting I can change or something to make it scramble more like qqTimer where the scrambles only use <r, u, f> so that none of those cases come up?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 31, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> I dunno about you guys, but PPT bugs me every time I'm doing 4x4 and I see a scramble with something like u d' that doesn't really accomplish anything. Anyone know if there's a setting I can change or something to make it scramble more like qqTimer where the scrambles only use <r, u, f> so that none of those cases come up?


It accomplishes a y which imo is something.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jul 31, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> I dunno about you guys, but PPT bugs me every time I'm doing 4x4 and I see a scramble with something like u d' that doesn't really accomplish anything. Anyone know if there's a setting I can change or something to make it scramble more like qqTimer where the scrambles only use <r, u, f> so that none of those cases come up?



Wasn't a dev version released that fixed that?


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 1, 2012)

nickvu2 said:


> Wasn't a dev version released that fixed that?



Any way I can get this version?


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey Walter i was wondering if you planned on coming out with a new version of PPT because the new Stackmat Pro Generation 3's dont work when you plug them in. Also if you make those work could you add a option for timing to be 0.xyz or 0.xy not just the 0.xy?? if anyone knows how to get gen 3's to work please tell me!


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 7, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> Hey Walter i was wondering if you planned on coming out with a new version of PPT because the new Stackmat Pro Generation 3's dont work when you plug them in. Also if you make those work could you add a option for timing to be 0.xyz or 0.xy not just the 0.xy?? if anyone knows how to get gen 3's to work please tell me!



I tried asking for that earlier in the thread, no reply from Walter :/


----------



## Eric79 (Aug 11, 2012)

1) I have two seperate *.db files - is it possible to merge them? If so, how?

2) Walter, about a year ago (8.19.2011) you published the beta version of 'Prisma Timer 0.5' and told us that you were trying to publish the final version 0.5 one week later. Unfortunately that never happened. Does this mean that you gave up on updating your timer? Just asking out of curiousity - and I could imagine there were quite a few people interested in continuing the projext (...not me).


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 11, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> I tried asking for that earlier in the thread, no reply from Walter :/



ok i guess i didnt see your post i didnt want to ask a second time but hopefully he will update it soon!


----------



## nickvu2 (Aug 16, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> Any way I can get this version?



See Eric's link 2 posts up



Eric79 said:


> Does this mean that you gave up on updating your timer? Just asking out of curiousity - and I could imagine there were quite a few people interested in continuing the projext (...not me).



Looks like as of May he was still working on it sporadically:
https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-timer/changesets


----------



## Eric79 (Aug 17, 2012)

That's true nickvu2 - although a totally renewed version probably wasn't bad as I am - after switching to Win7 Pro 64 - experiencing problems with the space bar, the scrambler and the times getting displayed properly.


----------



## Walter Souza (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello guys! Long time no see, huh?

Prisma 0.6 is finally out. This release includes some important changes that I have been postponing since version 0.3 (better main window layout, internationalization, performance improvements).

Download: https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-timer/downloads/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.6.jar

*** Make a backup copy of puzzletimer.h2.db before running the updated version ***

*Fixed bugs:*

3x3x3 2-gen, 4x4x4, 6x6x6 and megaminx scramblers
Partially hidden scrambles in main window
*Polishing:*

Ok and cancel buttons size and position follow platform guidelines
Better focus traversal
Shorter Stackmat timer delay
Hands and time grow/shrink filling available space
Main window displays 00:00.00 on Stackmat timer reset
Session average in main window
Time in minutes on graph, histogram and session summary
Number of solves in history window
Confirm dialogs on delete operations
Select session / select none buttons
*New features:*

Tips by category
Brazilian Portuguese translation
*New scramblers:*

3x3x3 COLL trainer
3x3x3 EOLL trainer
3x3x3 single sticker cycle
*New tips:*

Optimal color neutral cross
Optimal color neutral x-cross
Classic Pochmann corners
Classic Pochmann edges
M2 edges

Enjoy!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Walter Souza said:


> stuff



ocool


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 25, 2012)

will the next update be compatible with gen3 timers?


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks good! I'll play with it more later today.

EDIT: Still some bugs. There aren't any bleeps at 8 and 12 secs in inspection, and sometimes, it doesn't work properly at start up. Can I recommend an 8x8 scrambler for the future?
EDIT 2: And FCN notation for Skewb?


----------



## BileNoire (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi, I just recieved my QJ timer 3rd gen wich has a port to connect it with my pc. It works fine with CCTimer wich has corrections for it. Can i do something for it to work with Prisma ? I searched in the .jar file and found .class files named Stackmat, Can't i just simply change some values in those files to fit with the QJ timer ?


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 14, 2012)

wow, prisma just decided to delete all my records


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 14, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> wow prisma decided to delete all my records


...or did _you_ decide to delete all your records?


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 14, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> ...or did _you_ decide to delete all your records?


lol no, otherwise I wouldn't be raging right now


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

Doesnt work. Press space and nothing happens.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Doesnt work. Press space and nothing happens.



Make sure when you open it, that nothing has window focus. If you do other stuff when launching it does that for me aswell.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 18, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Make sure when you open it, that nothing has window focus. If you do other stuff when launching it does that for me aswell.



I never noticed that...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I never noticed that...



I never used to, but on my new laptop it does it quite frequently. I think its a 64-bit java thing


----------



## nickvu2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmm...the inspection beeps at 8 and 12 seconds just stopped working on v.6. Opened up v.4 and it wasn't working there either. Any ideas on a fix? Volume is on, tried rebooting.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2012)

nickvu2 said:


> Hmm...the inspection beeps at 8 and 12 seconds just stopped working on v.6. Opened up v.4 and it wasn't working there either. Any ideas on a fix? Volume is on, tried rebooting.



It stopped working for me too a while ago before 0.6 came out.


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Doesnt work. Press space and nothing happens.



Someone else posted a solution for this that seems to work for me. Instead of launching PPT from a shortcut, launch from the actual file.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> I never used to, but on my new laptop it does it quite frequently. I think its a 64-bit java thing



I'm not so sure it's specific to 64-bit. I'm running 32-bit and I get the same problem :/


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 29, 2012)

I was suspicious about the "press space and nothing happens" thing. I'm imagining that it only happens to me when I hit the space bar very quickly. So I suspect that the "press space bar" function is being called correctly, but if "release space bar" comes too quickly, the interrupt gets masked.

So far I haven't had the space bar problem when I press carefully (for long enough). If that turns out to be the problem, I'll consider fixing the code.

I modified the code on my computer in several ways:
(a) I like to see the "best" times so I know what I'm shooting for. So I set it up to show me these rather than "xx:xx.xx".
(b) I tilted the history graph by 90 degrees so I can see my times better. It's a less intuitive graph but it displays better.
(c) I changed it so it ignores leading numbers like "12." in the "scramble queue". This means I can take the output from the Race to Sub-30! thread and feed it directly into a file and then get prisma puzzle timer to run it.
(d) I like to see more of my solves so I changed the standard display so that as you expand it vertically, the extra space goes to the history rather than the timer display. The timer display doesn't increase information content as it gets larger but the history does get longer.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 29, 2012)

Could you change the way the times are displayed? Now, the first time is at the bottom and the next is placed on top of the first and so on. I think it is more natural if the first is the on top and the rest gets displayed underneath.


----------



## mdolszak (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if StackMat Pro timers work with Prisma?
If so, are the times recorded in Prisma as .xyz or .xy?


----------



## Akiro (Oct 9, 2012)

I would like to use it to practice LSE with Roux. Is it possible to add <M,U> scrambles?


----------



## Pedro (Oct 9, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> Does anyone know if StackMat Pro timers work with Prisma?
> If so, are the times recorded in Prisma as .xyz or .xy?



I don't know if they work or not, but if they do, times will be recorded/shown in just .xy, because that's how the program was made.


----------



## rainymood (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't own a stackmat. Is it possible to start the timer without one?

Thanks!

- Rainymood


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2012)

spacebar


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 30, 2012)

nickvu2 said:


> Hmm...the inspection beeps at 8 and 12 seconds just stopped working on v.6. Opened up v.4 and it wasn't working there either. Any ideas on a fix? Volume is on, tried rebooting.



I still haven't figured this one out. Just tried re-downloading the program. Had it start a new db file and also imported an existing one. Inspection beeps still didn't work for either case. 

Recently, the spacebar has been fidgety too. When opening the program, sometimes there is no spacebar response, even though the option was selected. Closing and re-opening seems to fix the problem though.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 30, 2012)

when mass importing how exactly do you wirteit the way it say doesn't seem to work. When I tried it those that was 0.4


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 6, 2012)

tx789 said:


> when mass importing how exactly do you wirteit the way it say doesn't seem to work. When I tried it those that was 0.4


How can this /\ be an edited post?

I think you are supposed to do like this:
10.00[new line]
10.01[new line]
12.03[new line]


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 10, 2012)

How do you exactly fix that 'spacebar not working' problem, I have to reopen the app like 10 times before I get it working lol. Still, it's a very nice app


----------



## pkvk9122 (Nov 10, 2012)

o2gulo said:


> How do you exactly fix that 'spacebar not working' problem, I have to reopen the app like 10 times before I get it working lol. Still, it's a very nice app



Im also having this problem, after a while it fixes itself though.


----------



## Eric79 (Nov 11, 2012)

Walter Souza said:


> Hello guys! Long time no see, huh?
> 
> Prisma 0.6 is finally out. This release includes some important changes that I have been postponing since version 0.3 (better main window layout, internationalization, performance improvements).Enjoy!


Nice, thanks!
Suggestion for a future update: When viewing the history window and having something specific "zoomed" in view (e.g. "Best mean of 100"), I'd really like to see a date (ideally of the first solve of the 100) somewhere on the graph (maybe below the graphs origin) so I know when it was and don't have to scroll through tens of thousands of solves in the solutions list.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> I never used to, but on my new laptop it does it quite frequently. I think its a 64-bit java thing


I agree with the 64bit part - although I am not sure if it's a Windows 7 or Java problem as other Java programms I am using don't show that behaviour.



googlebleh said:


> Someone else posted a solution for this that seems to work for me. Instead of launching PPT from a shortcut, launch from the actual file.
> I'm not so sure it's specific to 64-bit. I'm running 32-bit and I get the same problem :/


I never had any problems at all with Windows XP Pro (32bit) - it all started when I changed to Windows 7 Pro (64bit).



o2gulo said:


> How do you exactly fix that 'spacebar not working' problem, I have to reopen the app like 10 times before I get it working lol. Still, it's a very nice app


After clicking the icon to start the timer, simply don't move the mouse pointer. As soon as you hower over other icons, change windows or even start another program before Prisma timer hast fully started, the Space-Bar won't start the timer.


----------



## CzaroDziej (Nov 12, 2012)

hmm, my StackMat Pro is not working with Prisma. Has someone the same problem?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 12, 2012)

CzaroDziej said:


> hmm, my StackMat Pro is not working with Prisma. Has someone the same problem?



Yup, same problem here. I think the signal is different. It has been discussed earlier in this thread.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 13, 2012)

On the spacebar, I try to remember to hold the spacebar down for a long time the first time I use it. "Long" means long enough to see the little stop signs change shape. The program locks up when I hit spacebar with just a quick hit (like I was typing).

I think the model is to be like a realtimer where you have to hold your hands down for a while to get it to start (i.e. until the red light turns green).


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 13, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> On the spacebar, I try to remember to hold the spacebar down for a long time the first time I use it. "Long" means long enough to see the little stop signs change shape. The program locks up when I hit spacebar with just a quick hit (like I was typing).
> 
> I think the model is to be like a realtimer where you have to hold your hands down for a while to get it to start (i.e. until the red light turns green).



But optional if it is. Some people like to just tap the spacebar.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah so my gen 2 stackmat wont connect to my mac book pro. I have the audio/ mic jack (its one jack) set to imput, but whenever i open ppt, and set it to use the stackmat, it doesnt register.


----------



## CubingSeb (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the timer a lot i use it every day, 
I like it the most for the history of my times.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 9, 2012)

The problems I had with the history were the following:
(1) I didn't care about the histogram so I ditched it.
(2) I'm more interested in the times than the dates so I swapped x for y.
(3) I hate it when the axes are marked in numbers like 25.21523 instead of 25.0 so I fixed that.
(4) I wanted the average computed as an exponential moving average and I wanted to see it in red.
Uh, see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_average#Exponential_moving_average for an explanation. This means that the average never makes a very big jump.
(5) I don't do *that* many solves so I figured it would be better to plot them all rather than their bin averages.




Spoiler












There are a few more things I'm considering doing:
(1) Add more room for the history by making the whole image larger.
(2) Change the vertical axis to show number of solves rather than the date of solves. This is because I seem to get better proportional to how many solves I do rather than the date of the solve per se. Ideally, I'd like both information, the number of solves and the date.
(3) Change the vertical axis to show "total amount of time solving". This is like the "total number of solves", but obtained by adding up the solution times. This way it weights your fast (later) solves less. The idea here is to make the vertical axis be proportional to "amount of time spent solving the cube".

But in general, if I practiced instead of messing around with Prisma Puzzle timer I'm pretty sure I'd be a few hundredths of a second faster right now.


----------



## omer (Dec 17, 2012)

A little bug: The OLL trainer sometimes gives an OLL skip...
Just got this scramble in the OLL trainer:
R2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R L B2 U2 R' L
Which gives a cube that can be solved with U2 V perm U2


----------



## cubernya (Dec 17, 2012)

omer said:


> A little bug: The OLL trainer sometimes gives an OLL skip...
> Just got this scramble in the OLL trainer:
> R2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R L B2 U2 R' L
> Which gives a cube that can be solved with U2 V perm U2



It trains your recognition too  It's supposed to be like that; it's not a bug


----------



## Micael (Dec 30, 2012)

Does the mini Jack need to be stereo?
I pluged in my stackmat with a mono one and it's not much working. I can see some behaviour suggesting it detect the timer, like the hand pads changing size, but timer never start. Tryed every option for input device, nothing really work.


----------



## ajayd (Dec 30, 2012)

Why are the crosses in easy cross so easy? Could you make the crosses harder so that I can use them when timing cross, instead of realizing that all my times are inflated.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2012)

ajayd said:


> Why are the crosses in easy cross so easy? Could you make the crosses harder so that I can use them when timing cross, instead of realizing that all my times are inflated.



The crosses in easy cross are easy because it's easy cross...If you want to time just your cross I believe you can add another event that has 3x3 as the scrambler


----------



## Dylann (Jan 13, 2013)

ajayd said:


> Why are the crosses in easy cross so easy? Could you make the crosses harder so that I can use them when timing cross, instead of realizing that all my times are inflated.



I honestly can't believe you just said that. "Why is the cross so *easy* in *easy* cross". As the post above said just use the 3x3 scrambler for a random cross.


----------



## XVicarious (Jan 13, 2013)

For those having problems with the QJ Timer, it is likely the cable that came with it for one, and two when it does work (works 100% in CCT) you take your hands off of it and it stops at ~0.26 seconds.
I have filed a bug report on bitbucket. Also I was playing around with the code, I know nothing about the data packets and how these things work, but I have added a couple scramblers.


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 14, 2013)

XVicarious said:


> For those having problems with the QJ Timer, it is likely the cable that came with it for one, and two when it does work (works 100% in CCT) you take your hands off of it and it stops at ~0.26 seconds.



Same here. Hope there's a fix out there.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 14, 2013)

The output signal generated by QJ Timer is quite similar to stackmat timer. The only difference is that in the first byte, the stackmat timer sends its working state( For example, ' ' means running, 'I' means idle, 'L' means left hand pressed, 'S' means stop, etc.) while the QJ Timer always sends 'S', which means stop.


----------



## XVicarious (Jan 14, 2013)

That is interesting. So does CCT utilize those signals in different ways compared to Prisma? Hum I'll have to look at it myself, altough I'm not great with that kind of thing. I forked it and add scramblers for the 8x8x8 and 9x9x9, but when I attempt to render the scramble, I get thrown an exception... Hum... Working on that...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 16, 2013)

How do you make the timer start/stop? I set it to space bar and control keys and they both don't start the timer (the timer worked before, it doesn't work now).


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 16, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> How do you make the timer start/stop? I set it to space bar and control keys and they both don't start the timer (the timer worked before, it doesn't work now).



Restart the timer, but after you launch it, don't change the window focus (don't click stuff basically). This should fix it.


----------



## XVicarious (Jan 26, 2013)

If anyone is interested, I added scramblers for the 8x8x8 and 9x9x9 in my fork. When and if walter wants to include my additions, he can ask me and I think you can merge on bitbucket.
The download is here: PrismaPuzzleTimer0.72-unoffical.jar
And if you don't trust me then compile the source code from here: https://bitbucket.org/xvicarious/puzzle-timer


----------



## tim (Jan 26, 2013)

XVicarious said:


> If anyone is interested, I added scramblers for the 8x8x8 and 9x9x9 in my fork. When and if walter wants to include my additions, he can ask me and I think you can merge on bitbucket.
> The download is here: https://bitbucket.org/xvicarious/puzzle-timer/downloads/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.7-unoffical.jar
> And if you don't trust me then compile the source code from here: https://bitbucket.org/xvicarious/puzzle-timer



That's the spirit of Open Source. 

As far as I can tell, the scramblers for 4x4 up to 9x9 are basically all the same except for the puzzle dimension and the available moves. You (this includes walter) could save a few 100 lines of code by adding a common CubeRandomScrambler class. (Yes, complaining about other people's code without actually fixing it, is _not_ the spirit of oss.)


----------



## XVicarious (Jan 26, 2013)

True tim. Maybe now I'll have to work my way into combinding them. The real tricky part of the whole thing though was the 3d models of the puzzles. Well I guess tricky until I found out I made one very minor mistake that screwed up the whole thing.

edit: Looking at it again, might be easier said than done because of some of the information that is included in the <Puzzle>RandomScrambler class.


----------



## tim (Jan 26, 2013)

XVicarious said:


> True tim. Maybe now I'll have to work my way into combinding them. The real tricky part of the whole thing though was the 3d models of the puzzles. Well I guess tricky until I found out I made one very minor mistake that screwed up the whole thing.
> 
> edit: Looking at it again, might be easier said than done because of some of the information that is included in the <Puzzle>RandomScrambler class.



It was very easy and straightforward (and saved 301 lines). I submitted a pull request: https://bitbucket.org/xvicarious/pu...1/extract-duplicated-scrambler-code-into/diff (your classpath was broken, btw)

I probably forgot to add @Override annotations. Feel free to add them.

Oh boy, using Eclipse + Java feels like I'm coding in the 90s again.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 27, 2013)

Where do I download the version with 8x8 and 9x9 now without the class error? I am a bit oblivious on that site there hehe


----------



## SlechtValk (Jan 28, 2013)

tim said:


> https://bitbucket.org/xvicarious/pu...1/extract-duplicated-scrambler-code-into/diff



Just gave your code a quick look, but I think you made a (copy-paste) mistake in the getDimension() of the 4x4, 6x6 and 7x7 scramblers. They are all returning 9 and not 4, 6 or 7 as I would expect...
--
Hans


----------



## tim (Jan 28, 2013)

SlechtValk said:


> Just gave your code a quick look, but I think you made a (copy-paste) mistake in the getDimension() of the 4x4, 6x6 and 7x7 scramblers. They are all returning 9 and not 4, 6 or 7 as I would expect...
> --
> Hans



Embarrassing, thanks for catching it. Fixed it.

(I also mixed tabs and whitespaces (didn't change Eclipse's default). I wouldn't hire me...)


----------



## XVicarious (Jan 30, 2013)

I've uploaded a new jar (v0.72 with tim's fixes). And tim, you've been granted admin access,so you can commit straight to the repository.

https://bitbucket.org/xvicarious/puzzle-timer/downloads/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.72-unoffical.jar

edit: my original post about the fork has been updated to the newest Jar version as well.


----------



## TheOnlyNameless (Feb 2, 2013)

I really like it, although i would prefer ther to be an option to also show the averages of your entirte lifetime on the main window than only the current session. If there is such and option please let me know


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 2, 2013)

Is there a way to import scrambles/only times into the main history?


----------



## kevinccce (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for this timer.


----------



## cube (Feb 3, 2013)

This is awesome. My new main timer. I love the graph!!

-cube


----------



## Petro Leum (Feb 8, 2013)

is this still getting updated? i woudl lvoe to see stackmat timer gen3 support in the future


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmm maybe it is me.. but the latest version doesn't wish to work here. I get this back:



Spoiler



java -jar PrismaPuzzleTimer0.72-unoffical.jar 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/puzzletimer/Main : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:634)
at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:142)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:277)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(URLClassLoader.java:73)
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:212)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:264)
at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.jarinjarloader.JarRsrcLoader.main(JarRsrcLoader.java:56)


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 9, 2013)

My version of Prisma Puzzle Timer has drifted quite a ways from where you guys are at now. It will take some effort to bring me back up to date.

And if you're interested in any changes I've made, here's the latest version. Most of my recent efforts have been in improving the Fridrich PLL practice:
http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/CarlPLL.jar

Changes that I can recall:
Added "worst" messages.
Added "oops" button: I don't use "inspection" on PLL practice so I don't know if I've screwed up a scramble until after I've hit the spacebar. Oops stops the timer and returns to the "ready" state. It also works with inspection.
Added averages for 72, 100, and 1152.
Added code so that PLL scrambles include random cube orientation. This way I'm not always starting with green pointed towards me.
Changed PLL scramble so that it is non random. There are 72x4x4 = 1152 possible PLL situations, counting cube orientation, so it goes through all 1152 before repeating any situation. The next 1152 come in a different order so you don't get used to seeing one situation following another.
Added code to keep track of your PLL times by PLL, i.e. Aa, Ab, H, U, Ga, etc.
Added code to show your best mean and worst times by PLL (from the most recent 1152 PLL solves).
Added code to show your 4 most recent times with exactly that situation.
Added code for averages over 12 so that they are kept to higher accuracy (i.e. 0.00000 instead of 0.00).
The PLL code shows up as a separate window like "history". You put it off center on the screen and can look down to see how good your last few solves were, compared to your previous solves and compared to the average over all orientations (and U rotations) for that PLL type.
Once you've done more than 1152 PLL scrambles you have a full set of all possible orientations. So from then on it computes your average PLL as taken over the most recent times over all the 1152 situations. This vastly reduces the variance; i.e. you can't get a low PLL time by getting a bunch of easy scrambles like "U2".

There's a bunch of more things I'd like to do:

Right now the solver is really slow on "E" solves. Eventually this means that I know what the next scramble is going to be. And I used to start scrambling with the previous scramble which was really annoying. So I added some code to gray-out the scramble after you start timing. To fix this I'm going to have to learn something about the solver.

I'm probably going to add some code to compute how much a given PLL is adding to your average PLL time. For instance, I'm very slower on the Na than the T, but I know that I'll improve my times a lot more by memorizing a T algorithm as you get four T's for every Na. I'd like that code to include times for expert 2-look and 1-look times so it can show which situations have the most room for improvement. When I get the code professional enough, I'll add a thread and ask members of the community to use the program to compute and share their average times for the various PLL cases. (That is, their times including recognition, as opposed to just their finger speed times.) Then a user will know exactly where he stands compared to others.

I'd also like to add code to the solver so that it doesn't always give the same scramble for the given situation. This would help me to rely on the cube rather than getting accustomed to the scrambling sequences.

I'm unsatisfied with the scrolling. I probably broke something and need to learn how to fix it.

The 3x3x3 scrambler always leaves the cube in the usual white/green orientation. It's easy to add some code to randomize the cube orientation. There are 24 cases, so just spit one of the sequences out. I.e. {y,y2,y', x,x2,x', x y,...}. I should add this but right now I'm not practicing 3x3 much.

When I get to improving my OLL times I'll undoubtedly want to add some code for that.

I'd like to add some code to help compute splits. The way this will work is that you have to hit the space-bar multiple times per solve. For Fridrich, the first will be your cross time. The next your F2L time. Then OLL then PLL. This way you can get nice averages for your splits. A disadvantage for this is that there will still be a lot of variance due to differences in OLL and PLL cases, but surely we'll get better numbers than when we ask people to just guess their splits. I haven't given this a lot of thought yet.


----------



## wontolla (Feb 9, 2013)

Is it me or Prisma can not import moves like: M, r, x in the scramble queue?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 9, 2013)

It can't import them. I've added {y,y2,y'} for my own uses.


----------



## wontolla (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, ok. And do you think it would be difficult to modify it to be able to read those?


----------



## Petro Leum (Feb 9, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> ~snip~



woah, neat! especially the PLL training system!
are you able to change the Stackmat timer code to let it accept gen3?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 10, 2013)

Petro Leum, wontolla, it's easy to make Prisma read in those codes.

To make Prisma read in {y,y',y2} I think you change one line in "parsers.RubiksCubeScrambleParser.java":
String face = parser.anyChar("BDFLRU"); => 
String face = parser.anyChar("BDFLRUy");
To add other strings, do accordingly.

I made another change to the parser, I arranged for it to skip over integers. This is so that I can read in a scramble list without having to trim the numbers off of it. That is, the effect in the parser is to read "3. U2 R' L" but to only keep "U2 R' L". With this change, my Rubiks parser is:

if (face != null) {
move += face;
} else {
// Get rid of leading integer numbers like 231. :
String Junk = parser.anyChar("0123456789.");
if (Junk == null) break;
}
// Only add to move list if the face isn't null.
if (face != null) {
String suffix = parser.anyChar("2\'");
if (suffix != null) {
move += suffix;
if (suffix.equals("2")) {
// ignore prime
parser.string("\'");
}
}
moves.add(move);
}

Okay that will read in the scramble, presumably you'd also like it to show the effects (with the ability to click on a button so you can see how the scramble progresses (which I use often enough because I get lost in scrambles regularly)). That's a change in "puzzles.RubiksCube.java". My change was easy because I only added one more transformation, the "y". It's defined as follows:

add the following lines (it will be pretty clear where they go, of course, just look for similar lines):

Plane planey = new Plane(new Vector3(0, -1.0, 0), new Vector3(0, 1, 0)); // This defines a plane that will rotate the whole cube

twists.put("y", new Twist(planey, Math.PI /2)); // And these define how much to rotate by.
twists.put("y2", new Twist(planey, Math.PI));
twists.put("y'", new Twist(planey, -Math.PI /2));

To get "M" to work is going to be a bit harder, my instinct is to generalize the definition of "Twist" so as to include slices. This would mean you'd have to make "graphics.Mesh.java"'s "rotateHalfspace(..)" be able to accept slices as well as rotations. I think this would be a worthy thing to do, it would make the graphics package more natural to how we use twisty puzzles.

To get Prisma to generate "y"s I messed around with "solvers.RubiksCubeSolver.java" and that was most of the effort.


By the way, I just updated the java to make the PLL timing easier to read. The " ` " marks are there to prevent the speedsolving forum from removing white space needed to keep the columns vertical.

When I'm practicing PLL, I keep this screen under the "mainFrame" screen. It shows me what the latest scramble was (i.e. "Gc"), how I did compared to previous Gc solves, and how I did compared to Gc solves with the same U rotation and cube orientation. And it keeps track of my average over all 1152 orientations. I like this because it makes practicing into a "fair competition" with myself. That is, instead of trying to get a new PB for PLL, I'm trying to beat my previous solve time for that exact situation:


Spoiler



 N = 1470 ` 1152_Mean ` 1152_Best ` 1152_Worst ` mean_cost ` `Mean ` `Best ` Worst `
OverAll: ` `8.42351 ` ` ` 5.75 ` ` ` `18.86 ` ` ` `100% ` ` `8.41 ` `5.63 ` 20.59 `

` skip ` ` ` `0.72 ` ` ` `0.24 ` ` ` `1.43 ` ` ` ` 0.09 ` ` `0.76 ` `0.24 ` `1.43 `
` `H ` ` ` ` `6.46 ` ` ` `4.92 ` ` ` `7.76 ` ` ` ` 0.77 ` ` `6.49 ` `4.92 ` `7.81 `
` `Ua ` ` ` ` 4.56 ` ` ` `2.43 ` ` ` `9.69 ` ` ` ` 2.17 ` ` `4.55 ` `2.43 ` `9.69 `
` `Ub ` ` ` ` 4.70 ` ` ` `2.85 ` ` ` `11.20 ` ` ` `2.23 ` ` `4.77 ` `2.77 ` 11.20 `
` `Z ` ` ` ` `8.89 ` ` ` `6.44 ` ` ` `24.21 ` ` ` `2.11 ` ` `8.58 ` `5.19 ` 24.21 `
` `Aa ` ` ` ` 4.37 ` ` ` `3.05 ` ` ` `7.05 ` ` ` ` 2.07 ` ` `4.30 ` `3.05 ` `7.05 `
` `Ab ` ` ` `10.73 ` ` ` `3.97 ` ` ` `21.46 ` ` ` `5.09 ` ` 10.84 ` `3.97 ` 21.46 `
` `E ` ` ` ` 10.35 ` ` ` `5.60 ` ` ` `26.62 ` ` ` `2.46 ` ` `9.60 ` `4.96 ` 26.62 `
` `F ` ` ` ` 11.53 ` ` ` `8.39 ` ` ` `23.51 ` ` ` `5.48 ` ` 11.39 ` `8.39 ` 23.51 `
` `Ga ` ` ` ` 7.90 ` ` ` `5.99 ` ` ` `11.88 ` ` ` `3.75 ` ` `7.87 ` `5.99 ` 11.88 `
` `Gb ` ` ` ` 8.85 ` ` ` `5.86 ` ` ` `44.08 ` ` ` `4.20 ` ` `9.46 ` `5.63 ` 67.78 `
` `Gc ` ` ` ` 7.82 ` ` ` `5.03 ` ` ` `18.37 ` ` ` `3.71 ` ` `7.74 ` `5.03 ` 18.37 `
` `Gd ` ` ` ` 7.01 ` ` ` `5.39 ` ` ` `9.36 ` ` ` ` 3.33 ` ` `7.02 ` `5.39 ` `9.36 `
` `Ja ` ` ` ` 7.86 ` ` ` `4.60 ` ` ` `19.50 ` ` ` `3.73 ` ` `8.01 ` `4.60 ` 22.33 `
` `Jb ` ` ` ` 8.06 ` ` ` `5.92 ` ` ` `22.38 ` ` ` `3.83 ` ` `7.94 ` `5.92 ` 22.38 `
` `Na ` ` ` `14.55 ` ` ` 11.73 ` ` ` `19.68 ` ` ` `1.73 ` ` 14.41 ` 11.73 ` 19.68 `
` `Nb ` ` ` `14.48 ` ` ` 12.09 ` ` ` `27.64 ` ` ` `1.72 ` ` 14.14 ` 11.59 ` 27.64 `
` `Ra ` ` ` ` 8.67 ` ` ` `5.75 ` ` ` `15.78 ` ` ` `4.12 ` ` `8.62 ` `5.75 ` 15.78 `
` `Rb ` ` ` ` 7.65 ` ` ` `6.03 ` ` ` `11.63 ` ` ` `3.63 ` ` `7.61 ` `5.66 ` 11.63 `
` `T ` ` ` ` 12.13 ` ` ` `8.43 ` ` ` `37.89 ` ` ` `5.76 ` ` 12.02 ` `8.43 ` 37.89 `
` `V ` ` ` ` 10.04 ` ` ` `7.95 ` ` ` `13.16 ` ` ` `4.77 ` ` 10.19 ` `7.84 ` 17.89 `
` `Y ` ` ` ` 11.10 ` ` ` `8.62 ` ` ` `22.91 ` ` ` `5.27 ` ` 10.94 ` `8.22 ` 22.91 `

` ` ` `Gd `7.76 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `5.39 `7.02 ` 9.36 ` `Last 6 exact: `7.36, 7.76,
` ` ` `Y ` 8.89 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `8.22 `10.94 ` 22.91 ` `Last 6 exact: `9.85, 8.89,
` ` ` `F ` 9.76 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `8.39 `11.39 ` 23.51 ` `Last 6 exact: `13.96, 9.76,
` ` ` `Rb `6.72 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `5.66 `7.61 ` 11.63 ` `Last 6 exact: `7.71, 6.72,
` ` ` `Gb `9.96 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `5.63 `9.46 ` 67.78 ` `Last 6 exact: `9.61, 9.96,
Latest: F ` 8.93 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `8.39 `11.39 ` 23.51 ` `Last 6 exact: `11.18, 8.93,


----------



## wontolla (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks CarlBrannen! It works. You've just save me hours of messing with the code.

What I changed to: String face = parser.anyChar("BDFLRUMSErlud()");


----------



## alancamacho (Feb 10, 2013)

Does this PC timer work with the QJ timer V3?


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 10, 2013)

alancamacho said:


> Does this PC timer work with the QJ timer V3?



I haven't gotten it to work yet. Prisma detects that my QJ is starting the timer, but then it stops the timer in under a second. I hope somebody comes up with a fix.


----------



## Petro Leum (Feb 10, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> ~snip~



i really dont wanna beg, but do you think you can get the v3 timers to work? it seems for you nothing is impossible


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate to break this to you Petro, but I'm a complete m*o*r*o*n at java. Messing around with prisma made me know this better than anything. If the sofware guys see the way I butcher code they laugh/cry. It takes me hours to make tiny changes so I barely have time to make the change I want to use. And what's more, I don't have a V3 timer. 

My advice is to get the code and start messing with it. Keep an original so when you get it totally hosed you can get back to where it was good. And don't expect to be doing something useful or expect to get where you're going. Instead, just expect that you're going to learn something about software and play around. Have fun! It's not unlikely that you will eventually surprise yourself. Isn't this about how you got good with the cube?

Also, I add huge numbers of write statements into the code so I can try and figure out what it's doing. These are things like:
System.out.println(" Running at scrambler line 55, I,J,K = "+I+" "+J+" "+K);

So at first, just add statements like that and see if you can get something to print when you do something with V3. Once you've got it to be detected, you've made substantial progress and you can sure that eventually you'll get it working.

Do this kind of stuff when your fingers need a break from cubing.


----------



## Petro Leum (Feb 11, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> I hate to break this to you Petro, but I'm a complete m*o*r*o*n at java. Messing around with prisma made me know this better than anything. If the sofware guys see the way I butcher code they laugh/cry. It takes me hours to make tiny changes so I barely have time to make the change I want to use. And what's more, I don't have a V3 timer.
> 
> My advice is to get the code and start messing with it. Keep an original so when you get it totally hosed you can get back to where it was good. And don't expect to be doing something useful or expect to get where you're going. Instead, just expect that you're going to learn something about software and play around. Have fun! It's not unlikely that you will eventually surprise yourself. Isn't this about how you got good with the cube?
> 
> ...



thanks, i will do this when my brain needs a break from school work


----------



## alancamacho (Feb 12, 2013)

So is there any PC timer that works fine with the QJ Timer V3?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 12, 2013)

alancamacho said:


> So is there any PC timer that works fine with the QJ Timer V3?



This :s

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 12, 2013)

QJ Timer V3 another person! *bats lashes and bes sweet and stuff  *


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 12, 2013)

Cal Cube Timer works with my QJ v3
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...uestion-Thread&p=813561&viewfull=1#post813561

[EDIT]
Follow the thread. It continues on the next page.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 13, 2013)

Not with mine unfortunately.


----------



## AUFT (Feb 14, 2013)

I would really like to see a new version with QJ V3 working on it =(


----------



## MWilson (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there a way for this timer to import scrambles with M/M'/M2?


----------



## wontolla (Feb 15, 2013)

Dominate said:


> Is there a way for this timer to import scrambles with M/M'/M2?



I changed the code so Prisma could read those letters, but I couldn't generate a runnable jar file. Hopefully someone else can do it.




CarlBrannen said:


> Petro Leum, wontolla, it's easy to make Prisma read in those codes.
> 
> To make Prisma read in {y,y',y2} I think you change one line in "parsers.RubiksCubeScrambleParser.java":
> String face = parser.anyChar("BDFLRU"); =>
> ...


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 16, 2013)

wontolla said:


> I changed the code so Prisma could read those letters, but I couldn't generate a runnable jar file. Hopefully someone else can do it.



Give this a try:
http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/CarlPLL.jar

I added the ability to parse strings with:
M, E, S, 
r, l, u, d, f, b
x, y, z
as well as the 's and 2s, as in {M, M', M2, ..., z, z', z2}

I also added graphics for everything but "x" and "z". 

Also the "tip" thingy isn't going to work until I get around to figuring out what the cube numbering scheme is. This is because the scrambler won't actually follow moves like "M" correctly. Of course the x and z commands are ignored by the solver so shouldn't cause any great problem.

It's kind of late. I haven't tested this, but figured you'd be willing to guinea-pig it in return for the jar file. Do complain if there's anything wrong (and there probably will be, I'm quite bad at software).

Wow, that only took an hour. It was easier to get the slices to work than I figured. It's quite possible I've got the slice moves in the wrong direction. Do give it a try.


----------



## MWilson (Feb 16, 2013)

I get a "Could not find the main class: com.puzzletimer.Main. Program will exit." error when trying to open the jar.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 17, 2013)

Interesting. I just downloaded it and it works fine for me.

Looking at this link:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7617807/could-not-find-the-main-class-program-will-exit

Maybe you need to update your java:
http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## MWilson (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes that worked. I noticed just now that there are multiple scramblers for different method sub-steps, but not Roux. Would it be difficult to add an <M, U> scrambler now that it seems to support M turns?


----------



## omer (Feb 17, 2013)

Dominate said:


> Yes that worked. I noticed just now that there are multiple scramblers for different method sub-steps, but not Roux. Would it be difficult to add an <M, U> scrambler now that it seems to support M turns?


You have 3 solutions:
1) take the <R, U> scrambler and just treat R as M (in your mind).
2) Modify the source code to add another scrambler (just copy the R U one and turn it into M U one)
3) Modify the R U one into a M U one completely which should be easier than adding another one.


----------



## MWilson (Feb 17, 2013)

omer said:


> You have 3 solutions:
> 1) take the <R, U> scrambler and just treat R as M (in your mind).
> 2) Modify the source code to add another scrambler (just copy the R U one and turn it into M U one)
> 3) Modify the R U one into a M U one completely which should be easier than adding another one.



I ended up realizing that with the added M support for importing scrambles I can just generate a ton from another source and import them.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 17, 2013)

There's another thing that I forgot to mention. Right now the puzzle doesn't change its color orientation when you do x, y, or z. So it keeps the orientation. So, for example, F U and R mean the same rotation on the cube before and after making an x, y, or z move so (and of course this is just wrong):

F U R x == x F U R.

The work-around is to make sure that all your x,y,z stuff comes at the end of the scramble. And I don't deal with x or z correctly.

Right now the scrambler code keeps track of the positions of the corners and edges but not the centers. To make the x,y,z work correctly, I need to also keep track of where the centers are. This doesn't seem like such a hard thing to do, a couple of hours of coding maybe. I don't need it, but is anyone else interested?

Also, I thought I should share the code I've got, of course it would be more efficient to simply start over from scratch:
http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/CarlSource.zip


----------



## XVicarious (Feb 19, 2013)

Carl, I'm likely going to include your additions of M E S r l u d f b x y z, but with options to turn them off as not everyone likes that. I hadn't even thought of those. I do suppose it makes sense to include them. It won't likely go in until next week due to school. I'll have a lot of free time on my hands when I get home next week.

edit: I'm also wondering if I should make a new thread for my fork due to it seeming like walter hasn't been around for a while.


----------



## Terrific (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone know any software that works with the stackmat pro timer?


----------



## Snoutmol (Feb 24, 2013)

The Mac OSX link doesn't work.


----------



## Sebbe (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been messing around a bit with trying to figure out why my QJ v3 timer won't work in PPT.

So far I've found that the problem comes when trying to open the targetDataLine in MainFrame.

It throws a "LineUnavailableException: line with format PCM_SIGNED 8000.0 Hz, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame, not supported", which seems kind of strange to me, since the listed devices should be exactly those supporting that format.


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 6, 2013)

Sebbe said:


> I've been messing around a bit with trying to figure out why my QJ v3 timer won't work in PPT.
> 
> So far I've found that the problem comes when trying to open the targetDataLine in MainFrame.
> 
> It throws a "LineUnavailableException: line with format PCM_SIGNED 8000.0 Hz, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame, not supported", which seems kind of strange to me, since the listed devices should be exactly those supporting that format.



Do you have a workaround?


----------



## Sebbe (Mar 6, 2013)

o2gulo said:


> Do you have a workaround?


Nothing currently, no, sadly.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 7, 2013)

What all timers have been known to work with Prisma?

I know the Stackmat Gen 2, then others?


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 7, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> What all timers have been known to work with Prisma?
> 
> I know the Stackmat Gen 2, then others?



Some people have got the PRO to work with prisma too.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 10, 2013)

I heard you can time splits with this. Is this true?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I heard you can time splits with this. Is this true?



Yes, you can time cross, OLL and PLL separately.

You should change your sig to "TheNextMaskow (BLD)" haha


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 10, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yes, you can time cross, OLL and PLL separately.
> 
> You should change your sig to "TheNextMaskow (BLD)" haha



Cool I am getting this for sure. NextMarcell. Maskow is good at multi but I just rather do single solves.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Cool I am getting this for sure. NextMarcell. Maskow is good at multi but I just rather do single solves.



you time them completely separately, not like this. unless something new got added that I havent seen yet.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just now I realized clicking on each individual move of a scramble changes the preview of the cube such that it shows how it looks like after scrambled up to the move selected. It's truly an amazing timer!


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 10, 2013)

I downloaded this and can't get the timer to start, lol i push space and nothing happens.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 10, 2013)

This is free right?


----------



## omer (Mar 10, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> I downloaded this and can't get the timer to start, lol i push space and nothing happens.


First of all check in the option if the timer trigger is the space bar and not something else.
If it is, then this also happens to me sometimes, it will definitely fix itself if you restart your computer. If you don't want to do that I you can close the program and start it at a later time. I don't know why it happens but it just sometimes happens and it fixes itself if I wait some time and then open the program again after a while. It hasn't happened to me in a long time though.



TheNextFeliks said:


> This is free right?


Yes, it's free and open-source. Of-course it's free, there isn't even a website or anything, just the download link to the jar file.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 10, 2013)

omer said:


> First of all check in the option if the timer trigger is the space bar and not something else.
> If it is, then this also happens to me sometimes, it will definitely fix itself if you restart your computer. If you don't want to do that I you can close the program and start it at a later time. I don't know why it happens but it just sometimes happens and it fixes itself if I wait some time and then open the program again after a while. It hasn't happened to me in a long time though.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's free and open-source. Of-course it's free, there isn't even a website or anything, just the download link to the jar file.



It still isn't working.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 10, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> It still isn't working.



Launch the java file and then don't click/do anything else while its loading. It used to happen to me where if It loses focus while loading, the timer start doesn't work. idk why/


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 11, 2013)

Do not maximize the PPT window after opening it. Do at least one solve, and then maximize it.


----------



## szalejot (Mar 11, 2013)

I wanted to use it with QJ Timer v3. It starts ok, but program stops timing after about 0.24-0.26sec (hardware timer still working)
Any solutions? Entering times manually is a little pain.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Mar 12, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Just now I realized clicking on each individual move of a scramble changes the preview of the cube such that it shows how it looks like after scrambled up to the move selected. It's truly an amazing timer!



I know this feature isn't obvious but it's really useful. Without it, I wouldn't have known how to properly scramble megaminx.

We need to write up a user manual.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 12, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> I know this feature isn't obvious but it's really useful. Without it, I wouldn't have known how to properly scramble megaminx.
> 
> We need to write up a user manual.



I will make a video tutorial, but after some 3 days (exams)


----------



## nickvu2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have an idea; not sure if it's worth while though. There are a handful of people who are willing and able to hack on Prisma Timer...and there are A LOT of people who have feature requests. Maybe we could start a feature request queue where we put our money where our mouths are and commit $$ for features. 

For example, my inspection beeps stopped working and I'm willing to pay $10 to get it going again. Maybe 15 people are willing to pitch in $3 each to get the QJ v3 timer working properly. Maybe one person is willing to pay 50 cents for a skewb scrambler and someone else $100. Ask yourself how much it is worth, and commit to pay that. With enough support I bet some of the developers would be willing to bust some features out for us.

Of course lots of details would need to be ironed out: payment method, international payment, quality control, ensuring follow through for committed money, participation of minors, etc. I don't care about that right now. If this is worth pursuing, we'll figure it out. I am also not interested in your feature requests; we can get to that later. 

I DO want to know if, in principle (a) you as a user are willing to pay for a feature, however much you think it is worth, or if (b) as a developer you would be incentivised by money. Or if you have special insight into software production and know this to be an ineffective approach, or the project is too small a scale, or anything like that, I'd like to hear about that as well. Does anyone know of software that already does this?

After reading this over, maybe it is more of a pain to set up than it's worth...but maybe not =)


----------



## szalejot (Mar 13, 2013)

This is an interesting idea, but reliable and secure payment method can be hard to achieve.
You can always pay via PayPal to the developer, but you have no guarantee about quality of work (and even no guarantee that required work will be done).

I think bigger problem is not so much popularity of cubing. If cubing would get more popular, then some groups of open source developers will make better soft. (maybe even with request functionality queue)


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 16, 2013)

awesome, but I have any idea how to open that.


----------



## Sebbe (Mar 16, 2013)

nickvu2 said:


> I have an idea; not sure if it's worth while though. There are a handful of people who are willing and able to hack on Prisma Timer...and there are A LOT of people who have feature requests. Maybe we could start a feature request queue where we put our money where our mouths are and commit $$ for features.



While I admire the idea, money probably isn't the best driver for this sort of effort. Software developers are in general pretty well paid, so it takes a lot of monetary compensation for it to be worth their while, rather than doing their normal job.

A much stronger motivator is the desire to work on the project. This could for instance stem from wanting to make something others like using or adding something they themselves needed.

I like the timer, and want to connect my QJ v3 timer to it, so I've been looking into trying to see if I could figure out how to do that. This'll probably take a while of experimentation if the protocol used by the QJ timer is different from the Stackmat one. (After all, it's not like QJ has documented what protocol it runs anywhere, as far as I know. If anyone knows anything, feel free to let me know!) To me, the desire to use my QJ timer with Prisma is a much greater motivator than money could be.  

Sadly, it doesn't seem that my sound card even recognizes the timer being plugged in, so I can't really try to get data from it, as far as I can see.



nickvu2 said:


> For example, my inspection beeps stopped working and I'm willing to pay $10 to get it going again.


Actually, this does seem to be working if I build the code from the latest source, so I reckon it just needs a new build for that to be fixed.


----------



## nickvu2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback, Sebbe. Yeah, totally makes sense that monetary compensation would be an inadequate motivator. 

What does "build the code" mean? I've re-downloaded the current and past versions, and even tried several of the forks. I've tried importing my current database and creating new ones. None give me the inspection beeps.


----------



## spectre013 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have just been adding the features that I have wanted to this point. I would be willing to help out and add features as needed. That said I can write JAVA pretty good I suck at doing any GUI related tasks.

The 3 changes I have made. 
Keeps the session based on the day even if you close it. (like it this way as I get to see my solve stats for each day, not sure if every one would like this kinda of thing)
Allowed me to add solves but set the time and the scramble (I will transfer my solved from my ipad to PPT)
Sync to cloud Feature (not completely working at this point but close, basically will keep more then on database updated with your solves, such as work computer and home computer ... )


----------



## szalejot (Mar 18, 2013)

Sebbe: I have QJ v3 timer and my sound card detects it. If you want send me PM with your email address. I can send you pack of recorded samples to work with.


----------



## Sebbe (Mar 18, 2013)

nickvu2 said:


> What does "build the code" mean? I've re-downloaded the current and past versions, and even tried several of the forks. I've tried importing my current database and creating new ones. None give me the inspection beeps.



Compiling the source code into a binary file that can be run. If you're not a programmer, don't worry about it. I found the problem that caused the inspection sounds not to work once packaged, and have compiled a version where they do work.

It can be downloaded here.


----------



## nickvu2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Works like a charm!!! Thank you SO much, Sebbe XD

spectre, those features sound awesome! Sync to could is a big deal.


----------



## MWilson (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there a way to have the bottom value of the history graph be solve # rather than solve date?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Mar 27, 2013)

Dominate said:


> Is there a way to have the bottom value of the history graph be solve # rather than solve date?



You know, I thought the same thing so I redid the history graph that way. It means there's more information.

I also swapped the axes so it shows the things I care about (times) more accurately. If you look up thread, you can see a copy of my version which will do these things.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 4, 2013)

Lucas Garron said:


> [*]Provide a way to copy the scramble (current and past) so that people can share interesting scrambles.



Was this ever resolved? It's my only annoyance with prisma. Need to be able to copy and paste scrambles out of the history window. 

Other than that I <3 Prisma.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 4, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Was this ever resolved? It's my only annoyance with prisma. Need to be able to copy and paste scrambles out of the history window.
> 
> Other than that I <3 Prisma.



WHAAAAATTTTT?

Select a time in the history view, Ctrl+C ... You guys didn't figure that out? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 4, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> WHAAAAATTTTT?
> 
> Select a time in the history view, Ctrl+C ... You guys didn't figure that out?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



Fair play, but it does copy the whole line out... would be handy if you could just copy the scramble alone. 

Remember.... cubers are lazy


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 4, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Fair play, but it does copy the whole line out... would be handy if you could just copy the scramble alone.
> 
> Remember.... cubers are lazy



Also in contrast, I would like to be able to copy the list of times in a session without all of the scrambles :b
Anyone thinking of adding stackmat pro support yet?


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 4, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Also in contrast, I would like to be able to copy the list of times in a session without all of the scrambles :b
> Anyone thinking of adding stackmat pro support yet?



This and this.


----------



## duxiaoan (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi! Walter Souza
Very good job, I'm proud to have the best time ever made from a Brazilian guy!
(Parabéns Cara, Valeu!)

I really like everything in the timer, still I have some doubts.

What about "Stackmat Pro"? Is it working or not? (I tried to use mine, it didn't work, but I'm not sure if it is missing some config)

And If it ACTUALLY doesn't work, are you or someone else working to improve it?

(Sorry, to insist on this, but I love the idea to combine training with the official device - Stackmat pro, including amazing interface, scramble, stats - Prisma Timer)


----------



## rudra (Apr 8, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Also in contrast, I would like to be able to copy the list of times in a session without all of the scrambles :b
> Anyone thinking of adding stackmat pro support yet?



Go to View> Session Summary. Copy whatever you want.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 9, 2013)

Or you can start up h2 and connect to your db and make a SQL query and massage it to get just times .

Anyway, I've just pulled down this software and enjoy it. I'm thinking of extending the idea of a session to be persistent so you can go back to see historical sessions. Right now, the idea of a session is all in memory and once you close the app you can never get that session data back without manually reconstructing it so I'm thinking of adding a new table for sessions (basically a date + puzzle + timestamp of first solve for the natural key) and each solution/solve has a session id on it. So let's say last weekend you had an awesome session where you did an A0100 but you forgot when you started and when you ended and you didn't print a session summary, you can go to the history frame, click a solve in the middle of where you know the session was and click the Select Session. It would know to automatically highlight all solves with the same session id and come up with the statistics of only that session. If you just click Select Session with nothing selected, it would default to getting the current selection. Some UI work to get the session summary for a selected session would be necessary, but it wouldn't be too bad. Thoughts?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 9, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Or you can start up h2 and connect to your db and make a SQL query and massage it to get just times .
> 
> Anyway, I've just pulled down this software and enjoy it. I'm thinking of extending the idea of a session to be persistent so you can go back to see historical sessions. Right now, the idea of a session is all in memory and once you close the app you can never get that session data back without manually reconstructing it so I'm thinking of adding a new table for sessions (basically a date + puzzle + timestamp of first solve for the natural key) and each solution/solve has a session id on it. So let's say last weekend you had an awesome session where you did an A0100 but you forgot when you started and when you ended and you didn't print a session summary, you can go to the history frame, click a solve in the middle of where you know the session was and click the Select Session. It would know to automatically highlight all solves with the same session id and come up with the statistics of only that session



I had always wanted a feature like this. I hope this idea works out  And pressing ctrl+alt+s while the particular session is selected in the history view could bring up the Session Summary for it, like it would for a running session. Thanks in advance, :tu

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 9, 2013)

rudra said:


> Go to View> Session Summary. Copy whatever you want.



Except copying copies the time, as well as the scramble, the date and all the other stuff. For Megaminx sessions, that's a lot of editing I have to do. Maybe make it so each individual cell can be copied. Then it would work how I want it to.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 9, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Except copying copies the time, as well as the scramble, the date and all the other stuff. For Megaminx sessions, that's a lot of editing I have to do. Maybe make it so each individual cell can be copied. Then it would work how I want it to.



So do this. Copy your data from your session summary to a txt file:


```
1. 41.83  F2 D' U2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L D F2 L D2 U F2 U B D'
 2. 32.55  U2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B L2 F' R' B2 D' R' F R U'
 3. 43.53  R2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' R D' L' D' R L F R L' U2
 4. 39.11  F2 U2 R2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R F D L' U' B U F' D R
 5. 41.62  B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' U' B2 L2 D' L D B' L' F' D B' F' L U
 6. 41.11  L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B R' U2 L2 B D R L U' F
 7. 30.11  L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U R2 F' L2 D B2 L U2 L2 U B R' U'
 8. 29.17  D U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D L' U' F2 U2 F' U' B D2 F D
 9. 38.74  B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D U2 R2 D' B U F2 D L' B R2 U2 L' B2 L'
10. 35.09  L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 D U' F2 R2 U R' D' L' U' F' D B2 R F' D
11. 33.19  R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D' U2 R' F2 D L2 F' D' B U' R' D2 U2
12. 27.45  D B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' L' U' B F2 D2 F' D' R F
```

and call it input.txt.

If you are on a windows box, get cygwin and throw this in a folder.

Then from the directory where input.txt exists:


```
(13:15) temp > awk -F' ' '{ print $2 }' input.txt
41.83
32.55
43.53
39.11
41.62
41.11
30.11
29.17
38.74
35.09
33.19
27.45
```


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 9, 2013)

who are you to be pulling out cmd line SIR!!!!!!!!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Better save it as a csv and then export it to Excel

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 9, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Better save it as a csv and then export it to Excel
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



Or, we could just have the feature implemented by someone... Much easier option in my opinion. >_>
I know how I can do it myself, doesn't make it quick or even easy to do so.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 9, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Or, we could just have the feature implemented by someone... Much easier option in my opinion. >_>
> I know how I can do it myself, doesn't make it quick or even easy to do so.



What are the requirements? You don't want to just be able to copy a single 'cell' in the History View for the scramble as that is inefficient and silly. You want to give a range of solves (or a session when I implement the session persistence) and be able to export it in a solve-time-per-line format? Is that what you are asking?

In the mean time, my solution above is incredibly simple if you have cygwin or a mac/linux. 

Also if you copy out of the session summary text you need 1 spaces in the awk split and if you copy from the History View data, you need to split on 2 spaces in tha awk command.


```
>awk -F'  ' '{ print $3 }' input.txt
```


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 9, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> What are the requirements? You don't want to just be able to copy a single 'cell' in the History View for the scramble as that is inefficient and silly. You want to give a range of solves (or a session when I implement the session persistence) and be able to export it in a scramble-per-line format? Is that what you are asking?
> 
> In the mean time, my solution above is incredibly simple if you have cygwin or a mac/linux. Also if you copy out of the session summary text you need 2 spaces in the awk split and if you copy from the History View data, you need to split on 4 spaces in tha awk command.



I want the times only, presented in a way similar to that of the Average of 5/12 in the session summary. So just a list of times from a selected range. The reason I said select by cell is that you could then select the range you wanted using shift+click since that works on rows for now, I assumed it would carry over to cells as well. I know your solution is simple, but at the same time it isn't. It would be simple, if it was integrated into the program, which was the reason I mentioned it to begin with.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 9, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I want the times only, presented in a way similar to that of the Average of 5/12 in the session summary. So just a list of times from a selected range. The reason I said select by cell is that you could then select the range you wanted using shift+click since that works on rows for now, I assumed it would carry over to cells as well. I know your solution is simple, but at the same time it isn't. It would be simple, if it was integrated into the program, which was the reason I mentioned it to begin with.


Derp, you wanted the times, not the scrambles, I'll edit my posts above .

Anyway, my thought would for the session persistence feature, I'll have a list of check boxes for the data you want a summary for and then you'd be able to only select solve time and the generated summary would only include that.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

I need some help. When I try to start a solve (using the spacebar), the time won't start. I'm not sure why. Has anyone gotten this problem before, and if so, how did you solve it?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 10, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> I need some help. When I try to start a solve (using the spacebar), the time won't start. I'm not sure why. Has anyone gotten this problem before, and if so, how did you solve it?



Restart Prisma, and don't maximize it, press the spacebar to confirm it works and then maximize it.

@Maelstrom I meant that the csv option is good, and can be used until the feature is implemented. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 10, 2013)

So I have the session persistence sort of working, need to work on UI and make sure it works with people's old data without issue since the session data doesn't exist for everyone's old data. I might have to write a migration script that puts everyone's historic data into a single session (a long session  ) and then each subsequent session will get handled appropriately.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 10, 2013)

littlewing1208, on that session stuff, one of the changes I'd like is to allow records to cross session boundaries. So if your first two times of this session and your last three of the previous were magnificent you'd set a record with them.

This is because I mostly do big cubes and I don't always have the fortitude to do, for example, twelve consecutive petaminx solves.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 13, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> littlewing1208, on that session stuff, one of the changes I'd like is to allow records to cross session boundaries. So if your first two times of this session and your last three of the previous were magnificent you'd set a record with them.
> 
> This is because I mostly do big cubes and I don't always have the fortitude to do, for example, twelve consecutive petaminx solves.


V 0.6 already does this actually. If you go to the History Frame, your 'best' AO5 and A012 and M03 and whatnot all cross session boundaries but the A05/AO12 etc in the Main Frame as well as the non 'Bests' in the History Frame are only for the current session.

So I made a lot of progress. I needed to implement a shutdown hook so it would write the session if you just closed the app via the (x). Then I had to do db connection management since in the shutdown hook the db connection was already written. Anyway, I'm past that, might have this done this weekend .

I have the Session loading and tagging feature more or less implemented. Basically every session is demarcated by starting the app (with whatever the last category was) or switching to another category and is 'ended' when you change the category manually, shut down the app, or load a past session (ie the new feature). I have the app update the DB on start up to prepopulate the sessions from all your old solves. Basically I take all your historical solves for each category and put them all in a single session. All future sessions are as described as above. When you load a past session, it ends your current session.

Anyone want to be my guinea pigs for this? There might be some other features I can add on top of this if requested.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 14, 2013)

I use CCT, but would like to use Prisma. Unfortunately my home computer is an old macbook running Snow Leopard, so I can't update Java, and none of the download links I can find in this thread work for me. 

Am I doomed to sticking with CCT, or is there a way I can get Prisma to work. Pretty sure I know the answer, but TIA!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 20, 2013)

The mac link is leads to a removed page...  and I can't convert Java to objc


----------



## Wassili (May 1, 2013)

I just received a 2.5mm to 3.5mm male to male audio cable so I can plug my stackmat timer into my computer, specifically to PPT. Like many other people, it doesn't work, and so far I haven't found any solutions. I have tried using it with csTimer, but that did not work either. I was wondering if any of you had the same problem, and you were able to fix it?


----------



## duxiaoan (May 2, 2013)

Wassili said:


> I just received a 2.5mm to 3.5mm male to male audio cable so I can plug my stackmat timer into my computer, specifically to PPT. Like many other people, it doesn't work, and so far I haven't found any solutions. I have tried using it with csTimer, but that did not work either. I was wondering if any of you had the same problem, and you were able to fix it?



It's the same with me, I ask if someone use stackmat pro(3rd G), nobody answer.:confused:


----------



## Ramo (May 19, 2013)

I connected my stackmat to this timer but it is not picking it up. Can someone help me?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 19, 2013)

Ramo said:


> I connected my stackmat to this timer but it is not picking it up. Can someone help me?



What type of stackmat timer do you have? It only works for certain models.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

Lacking the answer in the last page: Does the stackmat pro work? And if not.. how do we get it to work?


----------



## duxiaoan (May 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Lacking the answer in the last page: Does the stackmat pro work? And if not.. how do we get it to work?



I'm still waiting someone to answer or contribute...


----------



## dbuck84 (May 27, 2013)

mine works perfectly...


----------



## JvRcuber (May 29, 2013)

A nice timer


----------



## Zamulacz (May 30, 2013)

Guys, how to open a prisma timer on Windows 8? Pls, help me, I'm trying and I can't open that ;/


----------



## xAnon (May 30, 2013)

Zamulacz said:


> Guys, how to open a prisma timer on Windows 8? Pls, help me, I'm trying and I can't open that ;/


Download and install java enviroment first


----------



## Zamulacz (May 30, 2013)

xAnon said:


> Download and install java enviroment first


Dude, I did that, I'm not a moron  I had some problems but after 3 attempts I opened this stuff  Prisma timer 4ever.


----------



## duxiaoan (May 30, 2013)

dbuck84 said:


> mine works perfectly...



Works with stackmat pro(3rd G)???


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 31, 2013)

I connected my new QJ timer to the prisma puzzle timer. But when i start the time, it automatically stops after <0.5 seconds. Any ideas?!

Thanks in advance, Dennis


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 31, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I connected my new QJ timer to the prisma puzzle timer. But when i start the time, it automatically stops after <0.5 seconds. Any ideas?!
> 
> Thanks in advance, Dennis



As far as I know, this is to due with how the QJ timer generates the signal. I don't think its something you can fix without a code fix.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 31, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> As far as I know, this is to due with how the QJ timer generates the signal. I don't think its something you can fix without a code fix.



Do i have to do that by my own or can i download something?
Is there any other timer that would work with the QJ timer?

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 31, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Do i have to do that by my own or can i download something?
> Is there any other timer that would work with the QJ timer?
> 
> Thanks, Dennis



You would have to write the code fix yourself. I think a couple of people are working on it, but I'm not sure that there's any releases yet. As for another timer, again I'm not really sure. 
Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Schmidt (May 31, 2013)

I might be that QJ's signal for running is the same as stackmat's signal for stopping.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 31, 2013)

Does anyone have a working link for the Mac version?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 2, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> You would have to write the code fix yourself. I think a couple of people are working on it, but I'm not sure that there's any releases yet. As for another timer, again I'm not really sure.
> Sorry I can't be more helpful.



Is there any other timer that i could use with the QJ timer? Otherwise i dont see why you can connect it to the computer.
Thanks, Dennis


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 2, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Is there any other timer that i could use with the QJ timer? Otherwise i dont see why you can connect it to the computer.
> Thanks, Dennis



I'm really not sure. CCT may work.
However, bear in mind the connection is designed for the stackmat displays, and not for computers so we have to reverse engineer it anyway.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 2, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'm really not sure. CCT may work.
> However, bear in mind the connection is designed for the stackmat displays, and not for computers so we have to reverse engineer it anyway.



Ok, it DOES work on the CCT. Thats really great. Too bad that i use Prisma Puzzle Timer for all my stuff :S
Do you think it could be possible to use the QJ timer with it in the future?

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 4, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Ok, it DOES work on the CCT. Thats really great. Too bad that i use Prisma Puzzle Timer for all my stuff :S
> Do you think it could be possible to use the QJ timer with it in the future?
> 
> Thanks, Dennis



I imagine that someday someone will add that feature...but when that will be, if at all, is anyone's guess.


----------



## kabiroberai (Jun 4, 2013)

Mine doesn't work too  When i try to use it with CCT, it shows it going on and off but doesn't show the time, but in prisma puzzle timer there may be something to do with it only showing two decimal places and all...


----------



## bhavya (Jul 3, 2013)

How do i Backup all my data and restore it to a new computer??


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jul 3, 2013)

Find your puzzletimer.h2.db and copy it to the directory you start your java proc from.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to change the timer color to white. I have opened the timer with a java decomposer, so I could look through the directories. I don't know much about programming or anything, so I have no idea where the timer color could be found. I went through a lot of the files, but with no success. Anyone with more experience than me know how to do it?


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 9, 2013)

Eye have a kwestion. 

I have too many categories now and they dont all fit on my screen... im having to delete existing ones to make new ones just because the dropdown menu is too long.. How do I get around this short of buying a new monitor with CRAZY ass resolution...


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you should add support for relays in future versions of Prisma


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 14, 2013)

One feature I'd like to see is an option to manually enter in times like qqtimer i.e. without "ctrl + A"


----------



## RokGli (Jul 23, 2013)

Where can I find scrambler for 2x2x4?On the first page it says that it is included in the application, but I can't find him.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 23, 2013)

RokGli said:


> Where can I find scrambler for 2x2x4?On the first page it says that it is included in the application, but I can't find him.



Top left:
Category --> Category Manager --> Add
under "Puzzle" scroll to the bottom and choose "Rubik's tower"


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 30, 2013)

Any idea how to set up prisma to work with a QJ timer v3? Is it just as simple as plugging it into my laptop?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 30, 2013)

I doubt you will get it to work. I never got mine to work with it anyway. Hopefully yours will do it, but I see little success reported with it.


----------



## Unparalleled (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm having a weird problem on my Stackmat Pro. When I plug it into my mic jack and turn it on, it just gives a constant, repetitive beeping noise, many beeps/sec. I've tried messing around for a couple hours with different settings on the computer and a different cord, but nothing changed. CCT recognizes that the timer is on but it won't respond to any actions done on the timer. PPT detects that it's there (I think?) but again no response. Although I'd prefer to be able to use PPT, I'd be happy with any timer right now. Is it possible I got a faulty stackmat?

EDIT: I figured it out, (after a loooong time..). When my cord was all the way plugged in, the noise was only coming out of one speaker. When I pulled the cord out ever so slightly, it made the sound come out of both of my computer's speakers- now all of a sudden it works on CCT. It still doesn't work on PPT, but beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Unparalleled said:


> I'm having a weird problem on my Stackmat Pro. When I plug it into my mic jack and turn it on, it just gives a constant, repetitive beeping noise, many beeps/sec. I've tried messing around for a couple hours with different settings on the computer and a different cord, but nothing changed. CCT recognizes that the timer is on but it won't respond to any actions done on the timer. PPT detects that it's there (I think?) but again no response. Although I'd prefer to be able to use PPT, I'd be happy with any timer right now. Is it possible I got a faulty stackmat?



you have to adjust the microphone volume in your audio settings until it works. also mute the output to get rid of the beeping noise


----------



## osrubikmo (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to know if there's an update with rubik's clock new scrambles. Thank you.


----------



## jcteo (Aug 13, 2013)

I have problems whith Stackmat Pro Timer V3,
PPT not recognize and show the message "Couldn't select Stackmat Timer. Using Space Key instead.".
I tried on 2 computers.
someone else happens?.
only I want to know if the problem is the V3 or there are something wrong with my stackmat.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 14, 2013)

So it's obvious that Walter Souza isn't continuing production on this, which is unfortunate because it's a very very good timer. Is there anybody, specifically Brazilians who attend competitions with him, who can contact him at all and ask why he doesn't work on this further?


----------



## nickvu2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> So it's obvious that Walter Souza isn't continuing production on this, which is unfortunate because it's a very very good timer. Is there anybody, specifically Brazilians who attend competitions with him, who can contact him at all and ask why he doesn't work on this further?



As much as I would love Walter to continue development of Prisma Timer, he is certainly under no obligation to do so. Further, it's open source so it's just as appropriate to ask you the same question. Mollerz, why aren't you working on this further??


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 14, 2013)

nickvu2 said:


> As much as I would love Walter to continue development of Prisma Timer, he is certainly under no obligation to do so. Further, it's open source so it's just as appropriate to ask you the same question. Mollerz, why aren't you working on this further??



Firstly, I was not writing an angry message or harshly worded at all, I was merely wondering why the reason he stopped working on it was. Obviously he is under no obligation to work on it, I was just asking the question. I am fully aware that this is open source and on bitbucket also, but my knowledge of code is approximately zero otherwise I most certainly would continue myself.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 14, 2013)

best way to use a Stackmat timer with Prisma.

Never mind I got it working the cable was not plugged in all the way.


----------



## nickvu2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Firstly, I was not writing an angry message or harshly worded at all, I was merely wondering why the reason he stopped working on it was. Obviously he is under no obligation to work on it, I was just asking the question. I am fully aware that this is open source and on bitbucket also, but my knowledge of code is approximately zero otherwise I most certainly would continue myself.



I didn't find your message harsh at all. Background: at any given moment there are 10+ projects I'm working on, and I'm constantly abandoning some and replacing them with others. Discontinuing development is such a normal occurrence that if someone from across the world had me tracked down to ask why...I'd be baffled. 

I realize I was projecting my experience onto Walter, which I shouldn't have. Nevertheless, I wouldn't be surprised if Walter's situation was similar. 

Side note: if you can learn to cube, you can learn to code...whether you consider that worth your time is a completely different story =) I'm not willing to learn right now, so I have to be content with the rate of progress on Prisma.


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry for the bump.
When I attempt to download this, I get this:





If I click OK, I get two links. Both of them have something about paying ~$25, which I'm not paying for a timer. Is there a free way to be able to open .jar files, preferably permanently (i.e. not the 30-day trial on the first link)?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 4, 2013)

TDM said:


> Is there a free way to be able to open .jar files, preferably permanently (i.e. not the 30-day trial on the first link)?



http://java.com


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> http://java.com


That's worked. Thanks!


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 25, 2013)

Is there a way to edit the scrambles for the OLL's in the "OLL trainer?" I don't know all of them yet but want to use it to help me learn them as I go. Can I limit it somewhere to only use the ones I know and add them in as I learn them?


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 25, 2013)

that would be Marcel's trainer thingie ma bob program


----------



## Atharv Goel (Nov 8, 2013)

Please help! The timer doesn't starts when i press the space bar!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 8, 2013)

Atharv Goel said:


> Please help! The timer doesn't starts when i press the space bar!



We're going to need a whole lot more information than "it doesn't work" in order to help you.

To start off, check your settings. Do you have it set up to work with a Speedstacks timer? How about the two ctrl keys?


----------



## Atharv Goel (Nov 9, 2013)

i tried doing that, still it doesn't works, i tried even re downloading the software


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't click anything until the program completely loads. Happens to me sometimes if I give another program focus while the timer is loading it don't pick up any keystrokes and so you have to close and reopen the timer


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2013)

Got my timer back, so downloaded this (0.6).

I had the right plugs from when I used this a year or two ago. When I plug it in I get a really loud and annoying BR BR BR BR. But Prisma just gives me "error: couldn't select stackmat timer using space key instead". I get the loud annoying sound which means my computer is getting input? I have two Mic jacks, one is pink, which is the standard colour I think, and the other is part of my inbuilt speakers and is light blue. I feel the pink would be better (because it's definitely a mic jack, mic picture and pink colour) but I can only get the sound to happen when it's plugged into the blue, weird looking jack.

So basically, unsure whether the blue jack would work at all and maybe the sound is just something else, if so, how do I set up the pink jack? I've searched for about 15 minutes and this is frustrating.


----------



## tpt8899 (Nov 18, 2013)

It would be AWESOME if you could sync your times, etc. to a cloud thingy, so you can have your times anywhere you have internet! Also different profiles would be epic!


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 18, 2013)

Cubemania?


----------



## tpt8899 (Nov 18, 2013)

I like the Prisma layout better, it just feels more... good for me i guess

or for the saving solves, maybe make it create some databases or something so we can view our solves even after we close the program


----------



## Kingsman08 (Dec 2, 2013)

this might have already been asked( too lazy to go through all 90 pages) but does prisma not work for mac anymore? at least for mavericks? if not is there another timer i can download for mac? Thanks!!!


----------



## Themhcuber (Dec 24, 2013)

*Prsima*

Hi
Do you have the link for the Prisma Puzzle timer for Stackmat Pro cos if you do it would be greatly appreciated if you sent me one

Thanks


----------



## tpt8899 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is it possible to save sessions? That is something I'd like... Also, maybe an option to move stuff around, and layout options...


----------



## tx789 (Dec 28, 2013)

tpt8899 said:


> Is it possible to save sessions? That is something I'd like... Also, maybe an option to move stuff around, and layout options...



All tines are saved. If you press Crlt-alt-h you get all the times you have in your prismsa. Or Crlt-alt-s Crlt-a Crlt-c opens word document Crlt-v. In other words open session summary and copy paste.


----------



## tpt8899 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow thanks dude! How'd you find about the ctrl-alt s/c/v?

Also, can you make it so that you can show more times? (Make the times box bigger, change layout, etc.)

And how do you make a new session?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 31, 2013)

Themhcuber said:


> Hi
> Do you have the link for the Prisma Puzzle timer for Stackmat Pro cos if you do it would be greatly appreciated if you sent me one
> 
> Thanks



PM me if you want me to send you a beta version I'm working on.


----------



## Atharv Goel (Jan 3, 2014)

My records are never saved. Please add a feature of saving times. This timer will be my main if my records are saved.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 3, 2014)

Atharv Goel said:


> My records are never saved. Please add a feature of saving times. This timer will be my main if my records are saved.



They should be. Have you tried Crlt-alt-h. It shows you a list of all times for that event. If it isn't working you may not have the database file it creates in the same location.


----------



## duxiaoan (Jan 13, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> PM me if you want me to send you a beta version I'm working on.



I wanna test this Beta Version


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 17, 2014)

duxiaoan said:


> I wanna test this Beta Version



lol PM him


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 17, 2014)

When will you have a version with skewb scrambles?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 17, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> When will you have a version with skewb scrambles?



Skewb scrambles are already there in the original version.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 17, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Skewb scrambles are already there in the original version.



I Don't see them on my version of prisma.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 17, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I Don't see them on my version of prisma.



Category > Category manager... > Add > Description: _Rename to whatever you want; probably Skewb_ > Puzzle: Skewb > OK

That should do it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 17, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Category > Category manager... > Add > Description: _Rename to whatever you want; probably Skewb_ > Puzzle: Skewb > OK
> 
> That should do it.



Thanks for that help.


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

amazing tip thanks for sharing


----------



## SanteriS (Jan 28, 2014)

*Prisma Timer history*

Why aren´t my history saved anywhere in Prisma Timer? Can someone help..? Everytime I start that timer, my history hasn`t saved and its all from the start. I have database, but it doesn`t work for some reason.. What should I do? I have Windows 7


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 28, 2014)

SanteriS said:


> Why aren´t my history saved anywhere in Prisma Timer? Can someone help..? Everytime I start that timer, my history hasn`t saved and its all from the start. I have database, but it doesn`t work for some reason.. What should I do? I have Windows 7



That's normal.


----------



## Florin (Jan 28, 2014)

History is saved in Prisma Puzzle Timer. You just have to press CTRL-Alt-H or go to View->History to view it. Every time you start Prisma, you won't see any times, because you only see times from current session.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 2, 2014)

When I try to download it to mac, it says "you found a dead link". What should I do?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 2, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> When I try to download it to mac, it says "you found a dead link". What should I do?



Hmmm...he changed the project name: https://bitbucket.org/mohr/puzzle-timer. But there doesn't seem to be a download anyway. I think the regular version works on Windows it just doesn't look as good. I wouldn't know for sure because I don't have a Mac. Or I could compile the above Mac version for you and you could try that if the regular version doesn't work.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 2, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Hmmm...he changed the project name: https://bitbucket.org/mohr/puzzle-timer. But there doesn't seem to be a download anyway. I think the regular version works on Windows it just doesn't look as good. I wouldn't know for sure because I don't have a Mac. Or I could compile the above Mac version for you and you could try that.


I downloaded the "normal" version of it and it worked! Thank you


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 17, 2014)

Is this the timer that pretty much everyone uses?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 17, 2014)

This is the most used offline timer.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 17, 2014)

I think the three most popular timers (excluding cubetimer.com which is probably most used, but not by choice)
qqtimer.net
cstimer.net/timer.php
Prisma

So it'd be the most popular offline, but online not necessarily.


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 17, 2014)

I downloaded it, and got a jar file, how do I open it? Do I need java?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes, you need java if you don't already have it. Just go to java.com and click the free download button.


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 18, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Yes, you need java if you don't already have it. Just go to java.com and click the free download button.



Thanks. Although it's not rocket science, I don't really see why OP wouldn't mention this in his first post.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 18, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> Thanks. Although it's not rocket science, I don't really see why OP wouldn't mention this in his first post.



Most computer users have Java installed on their computer already, although I agree it would be nice if it was mentioned.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 19, 2014)

Definitely interested if there was a way to see time distribution over your entire history. That would be nice. 
Otherwise, this is best timer. Used to use cubemania, but this is infinitely superior. Thank you.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 19, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Definitely interested if there was a way to see time distribution over your entire history. That would be nice.
> Otherwise, this is best timer. Used to use cubemania, but this is infinitely superior. Thank you.



What exactly do you mean? Is this different from the graphs at the top of the history panel?


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, but what I am talking about is some way to make the figures more...nice.
For example, one of my ranges is 19.673 - 20.927. I have no idea how many solves I have had that are sub 20. I don't even know how many of my solves are sub 20.927, because it is simply in proportion to the rest of my solves.
CS timer has time distribution as one of its functions. Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 22, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Yes, but what I am talking about is some way to make the figures more...nice.
> For example, one of my ranges is 19.673 - 20.927. I have no idea how many solves I have had that are sub 20. I don't even know how many of my solves are sub 20.927, because it is simply in proportion to the rest of my solves.
> CS timer has time distribution as one of its functions. Sorry if I wasn't clear.



Thank you for clearing that up. I am definitely going to include something like this at some point.


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 13, 2014)

Um...guys, 
I don't really have the Skewb and the other variation options. How do I get them?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 13, 2014)

Category...Category Managaer...Add Category...Under Puzzle/Scrambler put Skewb. Something like that.


----------



## Moroder (Mar 20, 2014)

The OS X Link is broken


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 22, 2014)

Moroder said:


> The OS X Link is broken



Yes, it is. He changed the project name: https://bitbucket.org/mohr/puzzle-timer. But there doesn't seem to be a download anyway. I think the regular version works on Macs it just doesn't look as good. I wouldn't know for sure because I don't have a Mac but others have had success with it. If the regular version doesn't work I could try to compile the Mac version for you and you could try that.


----------



## lil polar bear (Mar 24, 2014)

Really like this timer, the scramble render of the cube is really nice too. Great timer


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 24, 2014)

Are you giving us an update for this timer ?


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2014)

The regular version works on Mac just fine. It's a .jar, I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Nuster (Apr 12, 2014)

What are the timers that are compatible with Prisma at this moment? And what Generation of Stackmat timers are compatible, will the Gen 3 "Pro" work?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nuster said:


> What are the timers that are compatible with Prisma at this moment? And what Generation of Stackmat timers are compatible, will the Gen 3 "Pro" work?



Right now just gen 2. If you have gen 3 this might work, or it might not.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2014)

Is there any way for me to change the default cube orientation for the scramble preview? I always scramble with red as my F and yellow as my U. I can figure out if I scrambled right pretty easily, but it would be easier if the orientation were set to how I do it when I scramble.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Apr 12, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Is there any way for me to change the default cube orientation for the scramble preview? I always scramble with red as my F and yellow as my U. I can figure out if I scrambled right pretty easily, but it would be easier if the orientation were set to how I do it when I scramble.



Options -> Color Scheme... -> Edit...(for each of the different colors).
Kind of a round-about way of doing it and a little tedious, but it works.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Options -> Color Scheme... -> Edit...(for each of the different colors).
> Kind of a round-about way of doing it and a little tedious, but it works.



ah, thanks, I see what you mean. I didn't think of doing that.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 12, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Is there any way for me to change the default cube orientation for the scramble preview? I always scramble with red as my F and yellow as my U. I can figure out if I scrambled right pretty easily, but it would be easier if the orientation were set to how I do it when I scramble.



I recommend you change to white U and green F since that's the orientation used for official competitions.


----------



## Nuster (Apr 12, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Right now just gen 2. If you have gen 3 this might work, or it might not.


Good luck with extending the compatibility. I hope you succeed. 
This app is too good to let it get outdated.


----------



## JohnZoidberg (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm not sure if this deserves its own thread so I'll post it here.
I have changed the awful graph in the history section from displaying your times in relation to the date to displaying the times in relation to the number of the solve.
This eliminates the gaps, that previously appeared when there had been no times recorded for a long time, and allows for all times to be shown. Now you can see the development of your times a lot better.
Here is the download link of the executable(.jar): http://speedy.sh/agfSG/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.61.jar
I only modified the "paintComponent" Method of the "GraphPanel" class and here's the source code for the interested:


Spoiler





```
public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
        super.paintComponent(g);

        Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D) g;
        g2.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_RENDERING, RenderingHints.VALUE_RENDER_QUALITY);

        g2.setFont(new Font("Arial", Font.BOLD, 10));

        int hBase = 16;
        int wBase = 45;

        // draw vertical line
        g2.drawLine(wBase, getHeight() - hBase, getWidth() - 1, getHeight() - hBase);

        // draw vertical ticks
        int nVerticalTicks = 5;
        for (int i = 0; i < nVerticalTicks; i++) {
            int x = wBase;
            int y = (int) (getHeight() - hBase - (i + 0.5) * (getHeight() - hBase) / nVerticalTicks);

            g2.drawLine(x - 2, y, x + 2, y);
        }

        // draw vertical labels
        double vTickInterval = (this.solutionIntervalEnd - this.solutionIntervalStart) / nVerticalTicks;
        for (int i = 0; i < nVerticalTicks; i++) {
            long value = (long) (this.solutionIntervalStart + (i + 0.5) * vTickInterval);
            String label = SolutionUtils.format(value);

            FontMetrics fontMetrics = g2.getFontMetrics();
            int width = fontMetrics.stringWidth(label);
            int height = fontMetrics.getAscent();
            int x = wBase - width - 4;
            int y = (int) (getHeight() - hBase - (i + 0.5) * (getHeight() - hBase) / nVerticalTicks + height / 2 - 1);

            g2.drawString(label, x, y);
        }
        
        // draw horizontal line
        g2.drawLine(wBase, 0, wBase, getHeight() - hBase - 1);

        // draw horizontal ticks
        int nHorizontalTicks = 11;
        for (int i = 0; i < nHorizontalTicks; i++) {
            int x = (int) (wBase + (i + 0.5) * (getWidth() - wBase) / nHorizontalTicks);
            int y = getHeight() - hBase;

            g2.drawLine(x, y - 2, x, y + 2);
        }

        // draw horizontal labels
        for (int i = 0; i < nHorizontalTicks; i++) {
            String label = this.solutionTimes.size() / nHorizontalTicks * (i + 1) + "";
            FontMetrics fontMetrics = g2.getFontMetrics();
            int width = fontMetrics.stringWidth(label);
            int height = fontMetrics.getAscent();
            int x = (int) (wBase + (i + 0.5) * (getWidth() - wBase) / nHorizontalTicks - width / 2);
            int y = getHeight() - (hBase - height) / 2;

            g2.drawString(label, x, y);
        }

        // draw points
        int nBins = getWidth() - wBase;

        ArrayList<ArrayList<Long>> bins = new ArrayList<ArrayList<Long>>(this.solutionTimes.size());
        for (int i = 0; i < this.solutionTimes.size(); i++) {
            bins.add(new ArrayList<Long>());
        }
        for (int i = 0; i < this.solutionTimes.size(); i++) {
            bins.get(this.solutionTimes.size() - (i + 1)).add(this.solutionTimes.get(i));
        }

        for (int i = 0; i < this.solutionTimes.size(); i++) {
            if (bins.get(i).size() > 0) {
                long mean = 0;
                for (long time : bins.get(i)) {
                    mean += time;
                }
                mean /= bins.get(i).size();

                if (mean >= this.solutionIntervalStart && mean < this.solutionIntervalEnd) {
                    int x = (int) (wBase + ((double) nBins / (double) this.solutionTimes.size()) * (i + 1));
                    int y = (int) (getHeight() - hBase - (getHeight() - hBase) * (mean - this.solutionIntervalStart) / (this.solutionIntervalEnd - this.solutionIntervalStart));

                    g2.fillRect(x - 1, y - 1, 3, 3);
                }
            }
        }
    }
```



Have a nice day,
JohnZoidberg


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 26, 2014)

Is there a way to see Ao100 (instead of just Mo100)?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Apr 26, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Is there a way to see Ao100 (instead of just Mo100)?



Not right now.


----------



## fastcubesolver (May 12, 2014)

How do I get this as a program on my computer, like one that I don't need internet to run? I'm not good with stuff like this, please help me out. Thanks.


----------



## Methuselah96 (May 12, 2014)

fastcubesolver said:


> How do I get this as a program on my computer, like one that I don't need internet to run? I'm not good with stuff like this, please help me out. Thanks.



If you have Java (find out here) you should be able to just click on the link next to download on the original post, press Save File, find it on your computer and double-click on it.
If you don't have Java, download and install Java and then follow the above instructions.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 18, 2014)

i cant find something where you can type youre times...


----------



## Methuselah96 (May 26, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> i cant find something where you can type youre times...



I think it's under File...Add Solution...


----------



## SKCuber (May 26, 2014)

I need help downloading PrismaPuzzleTimer on my Mac. Can you please send me a link that works with the OS on my Mac? Kind Regards.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a short question. How do I have to scramble the Skewb because mine never fits the picture. Thx^^


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2014)

UL is L, UR is R, DF is D, and DB is B


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice.... thanks dude


----------



## MrDemir (Jun 20, 2014)

Dead Link ! (for MacOs)


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 4, 2014)

I am having trouble with this timer on windows 8, every time I attempt to open it, it opens in notepad and either freezes or has a bunch of nonsense in the notepad. Anyone know how to make it work on windows 8?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 4, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> I am having trouble with this timer on windows 8, every time I attempt to open it, it opens in notepad and either freezes or has a bunch of nonsense in the notepad. Anyone know how to make it work on windows 8?


I am on windows 8. First of all install Java. I am guessing you dont have java. Then reboot and then try opening it again! If it dosent open, try "Open With" and there select java!
Java link: https://www.java.com/en/download/


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 4, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I am on windows 8. First of all install Java. I am guessing you dont have java. Then reboot and then try opening it again! If it dosent open, try "Open With" and there select java!
> Java link: https://www.java.com/en/download/



Many thanks!


----------



## szalejot (Jul 14, 2014)

Can you somehow turn off scramble visualization part?
It's really annoying when solving BLD.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 14, 2014)

In the top left of the scramble box, there is a hide box.


----------



## szalejot (Jul 14, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> In the top left of the scramble box, there is a hide box.



Some screenshot maybe? Maybe I am dumb, but I cannot find it... :-(


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 14, 2014)

https://imageshack.com/i/nppkzcp


----------



## szalejot (Jul 14, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/nppkzcp



Thank you for your help.
That's weird. I am using 0.6 version (downloaded from first post) which should be newest version. And I do not have this option: https://imageshack.com/i/muslbvp
What version are you using?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 14, 2014)

I think I'm using the version from here.


----------



## szalejot (Jul 14, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> I think I'm using the version from here.



That's much better version. Thank you sir very much


----------



## Renslay (Jul 19, 2014)

I have problem with the latest version of PPT.

I downloaded the 0.6.jar. I have Java (and it works, I have no problem with other jar files, for example CalcCubeTimer, the predecessor of PPT works fine), but when I wanted to start PPT, I got this single error message:

Database Error: IO Exception: "java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Windows\System32\puzzletimer.lock.db (Access is denied)"; "C:\Windows\System32\puzzletimer.lock.db" [90031-137]

It seems like that puzzletimer.lock.db or what is missing - but why and how should it be there in the first place?
So, any ideas?

I use Windows7 (64 bit), Java JRE 1.7.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 19, 2014)

The issue is that the program doesn't have write privileges in C:\Windows\system32, so either the path the program is in has some unusable characters, so it defaulted, or you installed PPT in system32. Either way you need to move where PPT is on your computer.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 19, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The issue is that the program doesn't have write privileges in C:\Windows\system32, so either the path the program is in has some unusable characters, so it defaulted, or you installed PPT in system32. Either way you need to move where PPT is on your computer.



Okay, the issue is solved, however, in a funny way...

For .jar files, the default file handler is the Total Commander, so with a double click I can open the jar files and look inside (for research). I usually start them with right click -> "open with java". That caused a problem here.

After I set the default file handler to java, PPT started normally with a double click, and it generated the required puzzletimer.lock.db file (and a puzzletimer.h2.db file) into the same folder.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 26, 2014)

Found a bug, though I'm not sure if this can be fixed or not
http://gyazo.com/cf296cdfadd4e44c2118029f9dfc3bc9


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 26, 2014)

ClovisKoo said:


> Found a bug, though I'm not sure if this can be fixed or not
> http://gyazo.com/cf296cdfadd4e44c2118029f9dfc3bc9



Looove that part of the scramble
im rotfl


----------



## tpt8899 (Aug 6, 2014)

I get a "Could not find the main class: com.puzzle.main. Program will exit" when I try to run the file from the Requests page. The 0.6 version works fine. How do I fix this problem?

Oh and I'm using a Windows 8.1 computer


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey,

the mac os x download link isn't working for me. Is there anywhere else I can download it?

EDIT: I've found it on the website.


Another question,
does anyone know if it's possible to use a stackmat on a macbook air?


----------



## Wylie28 (Aug 6, 2014)

that can definetly be fixed in the app im working on I have code preventing a side from being turned again until a non-opposite side is turned


----------



## Methuselah96 (Aug 6, 2014)

tpt8899 said:


> I get a "Could not find the main class: com.puzzle.main. Program will exit" when I try to run the file from the Requests page. The 0.6 version works fine. How do I fix this problem?
> 
> Oh and I'm using a Windows 8.1 computer



You're probably running an older version of Java. Try updating your Java.


----------



## Seanliu (Aug 6, 2014)

I cannot download the Mac Version of it (I have a mac). It leads to a 404!

--Sean


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 6, 2014)

Seanliu said:


> I cannot download the Mac Version of it (I have a mac). It leads to a 404!
> 
> --Sean



Here you go~
Click on PrismaPuzzleTimer0.6.jar~
https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-timer/downloads


----------



## Seanliu (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks. Wow! One minute! I found it, then checked. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Seanliu (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice! I loved it! Though some of the puzzle scrambles don't load for me (for whatever reason), it is the best I have seen!
Also, how to get to the graphs?

--Sean


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 7, 2014)

Here is a cool tip: If you use the stackmat timer on Prisma Puzzle timer, you can use inspection. You just select inspection. Then Tap the timer (Just one hand), and the inspection will count down. (This is for people that didnt know).


----------



## ClovisKoo (Aug 19, 2014)

I was practising PLL and got a PLL skip, easter egg or bug it's still pretty funny
http://gyazo.com/59fcbbb06b1872fe430290617d71413f


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 19, 2014)

The version I'm using doesn't have skewb, can someone link me? I'm using Windows 7 btw.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 19, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> The version I'm using doesn't have skewb, can someone link me? I'm using Windows 7 btw.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44228-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer-Requests


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44228-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer-Requests



Thanks. What's the second link?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Aug 19, 2014)

ClovisKoo said:


> I was practising PLL and got a PLL skip, easter egg or bug it's still pretty funny
> http://gyazo.com/59fcbbb06b1872fe430290617d71413f


PLL skip is part of the PLL set.


SolveThatCube said:


> Thanks. What's the second link?


That's basically a history of edits I've made to the program. Btw the skewb notation isn't FCN it's Jaap's. I'm still working on fixing that.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Aug 19, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> The version I'm using doesn't have skewb, can someone link me? I'm using Windows 7 btw.



Add a new category, name it "skewb" and then under scramble type select skewb. Not sure why there isn't a default category for this but its in there if you create it. Not sure what kind of scrambles are generated but it works


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 19, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Add a new category, name it "skewb" and then under scramble type select skewb. Not sure why there isn't a default category for this but its in there if you create it. Not sure what kind of scrambles are generated but it works



or you could use the Methuselah's version.


----------



## Roberto Vazquez (Sep 20, 2014)

How do I install it in Windows 8/8.1?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Sep 20, 2014)

Roberto Vazquez said:


> How do I install it in Windows 8/8.1?



Make sure you have java and then just double-click PrismaPuzzleTimer.jar.


----------



## gj matt (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay so I've downloaded and verified that I have the latest version of Java, but no matter what I try I can't access the timer. I double click it and the file opens in winrar, and when I choose "Open with" and select Java, the prompt "Datavase error: IO Exception: "java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Windows\System32\puzzletimer.lock.db (Access is Denied)";"C:\Windows\System32\puzzletimer.lock.db"[90031-137]" Comes up.

I have no idea what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry if this has been asked already, but is there a possible patch in the future that will let us connect the Gen3 Stackmats to Prisma Puzzle Timer?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 16, 2014)

gj matt said:


> Okay so I've downloaded and verified that I have the latest version of Java, but no matter what I try I can't access the timer. I double click it and the file opens in winrar, and when I choose "Open with" and select Java, the prompt "Datavase error: IO Exception: "java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Windows\System32\puzzletimer.lock.db (Access is Denied)";"C:\Windows\System32\puzzletimer.lock.db"[90031-137]" Comes up.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm supposed to do.


I'm not the author, but...

Are you downloading it and saving it to the System32 folder? If so- don't. Put it on your desktop to start with.

If not-

if you go to that folder in the error (C:\Windows\System32\), is there a file called puzzletimer.lock.db?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 16, 2014)

gj matt said:


> Okay so I've downloaded and verified that I have the latest version of Java, but no matter what I try I can't access the timer. I double click it and the file opens in winrar, and when I choose "Open with" and select Java, the prompt "Datavase error: IO Exception: "java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Windows\System32\puzzletimer.lock.db (Access is Denied)";"C:\Windows\System32\puzzletimer.lock.db"[90031-137]" Comes up.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm supposed to do.



Yeah, sounds like you're jar file is in the System32 folder. Move it to somewhere like your documents or desktop.



Cubeologist said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but is there a possible patch in the future that will let us connect the Gen3 Stackmats to Prisma Puzzle Timer?



Try this: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44228-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer-Requests


----------



## gj matt (Oct 17, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Yeah, sounds like you're jar file is in the System32 folder. Move it to somewhere like your documents or desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44228-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer-Requests



Yes my file was in system32. thanks for the help!


----------



## gj matt (Oct 17, 2014)

How am i supposed to download the file onto my desktop?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 17, 2014)

gj matt said:


> How am i supposed to download the file onto my desktop?



Yep


----------



## gj matt (Oct 17, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Yep


um...?


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 17, 2014)

gj matt said:


> um...?


Yep


----------



## gj matt (Oct 17, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> Yep



Nop


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 22, 2014)

I really need the average of 100!!!


----------



## mahdi80 (Oct 23, 2014)

Is there anybody have the latest update of this app?


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 3, 2014)

hawkmp4 said:


> I'm not the author, but...
> 
> Are you downloading it and saving it to the System32 folder? If so- don't. Put it on your desktop to start with.
> 
> ...



I downloaded it straight to the desktop to start with and still got the error, and there was no file with that name in system32. 

EDIT: *This was fixed by putting the .jar into the recycling bin, then restoring it.* No idea why, though.


----------



## ensigndan (Nov 8, 2014)

having a hard time installing to mac, downloaded mac version, can't figure this out. any ideas?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Nov 8, 2014)

Try the normal download.


----------



## ensigndan (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm not finding any install files in either of the two files I found around the net.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Nov 8, 2014)

It's a jar file so there is no install you just run it. Do you have Java installed on your computer?


----------



## ensigndan (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been fighting with getting Java to run. it does not seem to want to work.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 12, 2014)

Is there an option to enter times manually? (noob here)
I have a stackmat but it doesn't connect to PC

Never mind found it xD


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 4, 2014)

Is there any chance that this timer will be developed further with more features etc.?


----------



## pNuker (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm on a mac and have absolutely no idea what to do with the files. Which one opens the actual program?


----------



## FLCuber96 (Jan 3, 2015)

How would I open it with a Windows 8 Computer?


----------



## Sweshiman (Jan 3, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> Is there any chance that this timer will be developed further with more features etc.?



It's open source so if you just write what you're missing then someone might add it


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 3, 2015)

pNuker said:


> I'm on a mac and have absolutely no idea what to do with the files. Which one opens the actual program?



PrismaPuzzleTimer.jar



FLCuber96 said:


> How would I open it with a Windows 8 Computer?



Make sure you have Java installed and then double-click on PrismaPuzzleTimer.jar.


----------



## pNuker (Jan 4, 2015)

Ohhh thanks methuselah, I downloaded the repository from bitbucket rather than the actual jar file.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 5, 2015)

Can we change the size of the font of the scramble?


----------



## adiwastu (Jan 15, 2015)

super cool! full of features, i really like it 

but one question! can you add mouse clicks as the timer trigger? i'd like to use this timer with my custom 'stackmat'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 15, 2015)

adiwastu said:


> super cool! full of features, i really like it
> 
> but one question! can you add mouse clicks as the timer trigger? i'd like to use this timer with my custom 'stackmat'


You can use an onscreen keyboard, to click the space bar.


----------



## adiwastu (Jan 15, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> You can use an onscreen keyboard, to click the space bar.



so it means that i should let the onscreen keyboard floats above the timer while i'm solving? i think that it's pretty inconvenient...

i believe that adding mouse trigger only add some lines like 3-4 lines in the code? i'm not sure, i'm just guessing.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 15, 2015)

adiwastu said:


> so it means that i should let the onscreen keyboard floats above the timer while i'm solving? i think that it's pretty inconvenient...
> 
> i believe that adding mouse trigger only add some lines like 3-4 lines in the code? i'm not sure, i'm just guessing.


It can sit anywhere on screen. Anyway Walter Souza is not active, you could ask here, but Methuselah is busy with IRL and has a long list of requests.


----------



## rickylam3 (Jan 17, 2015)

Can you add better organization for the times, more like CCT? thanks.


----------



## geroxnight (Feb 26, 2015)

okay, so I can't get this to work at all. I looked through system32, and I couldn't find the file for it, and it still gives me the error message. I also tried what happened with that guy who put it in the recycle bin and then restored it. That didn't work either. I have the most updated version of Java, and I am running Windows 8.1. It just doesn't work. How are all of you getting it to work? I have both 7zip and winrar installed.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 26, 2015)

What error message?


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

How to use the scramble importer? I was able to import the scrambles from a .txt file and they showed up in the window, but after hitting "OK" the timer window wasn't displaying any of the imported scrambles. What am I doing wrong, or what am I not doing?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 27, 2015)

JemFish said:


> How to use the scramble importer? I was able to import the scrambles from a .txt file and they showed up in the window, but after hitting "OK" the timer window wasn't displaying any of the imported scrambles. What am I doing wrong, or what am I not doing?



Once you import scrambles, the scramble that was generated before you imported stays. Just press space twice to move to the first imported scramble and then delete the time. Or you can just do one warm-up solve.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> Once you import scrambles, the scramble that was generated before you imported stays. Just press space twice to move to the first imported scramble and then delete the time. Or you can just do one warm-up solve.



OK thanks it's working.


----------



## ssadis (Mar 3, 2015)

How can I adjust the inspection time ?


----------



## JemFish (Mar 30, 2015)

My Stackmat Timer is working perfectly with CCT, but not with PPT, which is my preferred timer software. 

My Stackmat Timer connects successfully to PPT, and I am able to start the PPT timer with my Stackmat Timer. However, the timer stops by itself before I even put my hands back on the Stackmat Timer, and I get a result that is between 0.10 and 0.40 seconds every time. How do I fix this?

The 'reset' button is working fine.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 30, 2015)

Is it a Pro timer (one of these)? If so, I could only get mine to work properly with the Methuselah96's updated version of the timer from the Prisma Puzzle Timer Requests thread.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 30, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> Is it a Pro timer (one of these)? If so, I could only get mine to work properly with the Methuselah96's updated version of the timer from the Prisma Puzzle Timer Requests thread.



OK, I downloaded the thing from bitbucket, but the only .exe files I found didn't open up any application. Sorry for a being a noob, but how exactly do I get it to work?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't worry, you're not a noob. It isn't that obvious how to get it to work. 

The download from Bitbucket just gives the source code. If you download the .jar file you should be able to run that just by double clicking the file. If it doesn't work, then you may need to right-click, go to open with, and choose Java runtime environment. 

This is the download link, by the way:


Methuselah96 said:


> Current build (not recommended build): https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62842531/PrismaPuzzleTimer.jar


----------



## maurinus (Mar 31, 2015)

I have downloaded the files,extracted them, but do not know how to install it. please help


----------



## BboyArchon (Apr 6, 2015)

Is there anyway to export the times/data to a format such as csv or similar?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 6, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> Is there anyway to export the times/data to a format such as csv or similar?



Not directly, but you can go to View -> History, click on the list of times, press Ctrl+A to select all the times, then Ctrl+C to copy them. Then you can paste them into any spreadsheet program.


----------



## BboyArchon (Apr 7, 2015)

Got it, thanks! Now I can analyze everything with SAS


----------



## PhantomDevil (May 10, 2015)

I think you can make the layout simpler by simply eliminating the two hand prints and making it optional for them to appear,so it will look like just the time with the scramble algorithms on the top of it so to make it more sleek. [Just a suggestion]


----------



## Methuselah96 (May 10, 2015)

PhantomDevil said:


> I think you can make the layout simpler by simply eliminating the two hand prints and making it optional for them to appear,so it will look like just the time with the scramble algorithms on the top of it so to make it more sleek. [Just a suggestion]



Did you register just to say that?


----------



## Wilhelm (May 10, 2015)

Thought I post this again  In the other Thread people seemed to like the idea. Hopefully somebody realises it 


Spoiler






Wilhelm said:


> I would love to see some further developement on the timer. There are some key features missing imo which would be
> -more Statistics for your session for example an average 50/100/1000 or the option that you can customize it yourself to fit your needs
> -having the option to switch between multiple Scrambling notations for something like big cubes, clock or especially skewb
> -adding a small notification that tells you that your scrambling queue has been finished
> ...


----------



## Cubix8988 (Jul 26, 2015)

https://youtu.be/nvgC_j3un0A

my thoughts


----------



## youSurname (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm hopeless at compiling anything without an IDE. Does anyone know how to compile the source via command line, or which IDE to open it with?


----------



## Cubinger7 (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm using windows 8.1 and i downloaded the latest version of Prisma Puzzle Timer, but I don't know how to open the timer. Please help me out with this issue.


----------



## Aaditeya (Sep 30, 2015)

If go on the Mac OS X version by Mads Mohr Christensen , on the site it shows 404 error . 
How do we download it then ?


----------



## youSurname (Sep 30, 2015)

Just download the original https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-timer/downloads/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.6.jar. And it should run with a double click, provided you have Java installed.


----------



## Aaditeya (Oct 1, 2015)

Cubinger7 said:


> I'm using windows 8.1 and i downloaded the latest version of Prisma Puzzle Timer, but I don't know how to open the timer. Please help me out with this issue.



Same with me Buddy ! it asks to open with notepad and I don''t know what all stuff !!


----------



## Reprobate (Oct 1, 2015)

youSurname said:


> Just download the original https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-timer/downloads/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.6.jar. And it should run with a double click, provided you have Java installed.




Yes, I have used this with Windows 7, 8 and 10 with no issues.


----------



## Aaditeya (Oct 1, 2015)

youSurname said:


> Just download the original https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-timer/downloads/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.6.jar. And it should run with a double click, provided you have Java installed.



Does not work


----------



## Aaditeya (Oct 1, 2015)

Walter Souza said:


> Introducing Prisma Puzzle Timer 0.6:
> 
> Download: https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-timer/downloads/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.6.jar
> Project home (source code available): http://prismapuzzletimer.com/
> ...



Does it connect to an QJ timer ?


----------



## Aaditeya (Oct 1, 2015)

Aaditeya said:


> Does not work



Actually now it did !!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm having trouble finding this. Is there a way to export the data as a CSV or Excel file?


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 18, 2015)

I just got a speedstacks gen 3 timer and I'm trying to connect it to prisma. I have a physical connection in the form of a 2.5-3.5mm cable, and I have selected Options->Timer Trigger->Stackmat Gen 3. Despite this, the speedstacks timer is not recognized by prisma. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## youSurname (Oct 18, 2015)

What OS are you on? And what link did you use to download Prisma from?


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 18, 2015)

I have Windows 7, and I have no recollection of where I downloaded from unfortunately. In the properties it says it's version 0.6, though.


----------



## youSurname (Oct 18, 2015)

Hmm ok. Try this one https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44228-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer-Requests.


----------



## HRKrazy (Dec 29, 2015)

For some reason, I get the same error even though my jar file has been moved to desktop. I have don't have any file like that in system32 either


----------



## Prototype Cuber (Jan 9, 2016)

I got it as a jar file, what do i do?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 9, 2016)

Prototype Cuber said:


> I got it as a jar file, what do i do?



Double click on it


----------



## ichcubegerne (Feb 4, 2016)

Could somebody make a FCN scramble Generator for Skewb?


----------



## DucassiiiN (Feb 20, 2016)

i have java install and all that staff but when i open the folder of the download i cant find the aplication: i can only see thousands of folders and thats it... Can someone help me? Is it posible that this apk is not compatible with Windows 10?


----------



## Blue Cuber (Feb 22, 2016)

Prisma Puzzle Timer is one of the greatest timer in my pov. it is really good timer. Walter you have done a really great work. hats off to you.


----------



## Ender_Mage14 (Aug 3, 2016)

this timer is cool


----------



## IWillCube (Aug 10, 2016)

Any way to make the text size larger. Am running on a 4k monitor and scrambles are hard to read.


----------



## campos20 (Sep 20, 2016)

IWillCube said:


> Any way to make the text size larger. Am running on a 4k monitor and scrambles are hard to read.


If you have the source code (in eclipse), you can change the line 112 in the file /PrismaPuzzleTimer/src/com/puzzletimer/gui/MainFrame.java

labels_.setFont(new Font("Arial", Font.PLAIN, *18*));_​_

I don't know any other way to customize it. As Christopher Olson pointed out, it's not customizable._


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 11, 2016)

Could any of you awesome guys who are developers write this thing without Java in HTML with Javascript?

Java takes hours to install In my computer


----------



## YTCuber (Oct 11, 2016)

My HTTimer Alpha supports changing the look to other timers, but keeping the timer logic. It currently supports qqTimer only, but I'm working on Prisma, cstimer, ctimer and TTW.
http://httimer.atspace.cc/Alphatimer/timer.php (this is a limited alpha version, there are lots of bugs, and some features are disabled)
Layout->Edit Code, Load PrismaPuzzleTimer, Apply
I know this does not look a lot like Prisma, but I will improve that as I wrote the code in the past 5 minutes, and the components are arranged similar to Prisma.


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this.

Suggestion: Scramblers for CFOP Last Layer


----------



## campos20 (Oct 12, 2016)

AkshatBadSolver said:


> Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> Suggestion: Scramblers for CFOP Last Layer


But there's F2L, OLL and PLL training already.


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 12, 2016)

campos20 said:


> But there's F2L, OLL and PLL training already.



Yes, it's there in PrismaPuzzleTimer but I can't download due to a Java installation error.

I was suggesting it for YTCuber's HTTimer Alpha.


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 12, 2016)

Sorry for double posting but I saw in this https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/random-state-scramble.62419/#post-1196081 thread that you, Campos20 are a developer or at least can write HTML programs.

If you have the patience and time, could you rewrite the Last Layer Trainer by MarcelP with JS.

Link: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/marcelp-last-layer-trainer.39661/
Akshat

I would be really grateful. Again, I don't have Java so I can't download it.
Would be grateful if you could do it.

Akshat

P.S Please reply if you can or cannot do it.


----------



## YTCuber (Oct 12, 2016)

@AkshatBadSolver: I like that you suggest things to improve my timer, but please do that here to stay on-topic in this thread. And it is implemented now, Switch Scrambler->Non-WCA->3x3x3 CFOP Last Layer. And PLL, ZZLL, F2L, ZBLL, LSLL and 2GLL will follow.


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 12, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> @AkshatBadSolver: I like that you suggest things to improve my timer, but please do that here to stay on-topic in this thread. And it is implemented now, Switch Scrambler->Non-WCA->3x3x3 CFOP Last Layer. And PLL, ZZLL, F2L, ZBLL, LSLL and 2GLL will follow.


Sorry I'm new and also many thanks


----------



## redjunglefowl (Oct 22, 2016)

I've been trying hours to get this program running but I don't know how I'm supposed to do it. It just creates a file in he downloads that leads back into the browser and duplicates it. Someone please help. I just want to use this program and nobody else looks to be having this problem. I'm using windows 7 and I installed Java and it says it's installed but I can't find Java when I search my computer for it.


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 23, 2016)

Same problem here.

EDIT: Fixed it using Offline Installer


----------



## Panzer Rubiks (Nov 9, 2016)

I cannot download, i just download, and i got an .rar archive and i cannot see the timer


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Nov 12, 2016)

Do you have Java?

Go to this link and find out if Java is working.

If not download from this link.


----------



## mysteriously dyslexic (Dec 11, 2016)

i need help. Whenever I try to open Prisma with Java, its says this:

Unable to install Java

"C:\Users\Name\Downloads\PrismaPuzzleTimer0.6.jar";.

Check that the commands are valid and try again

I really need help fast


----------



## RubiksSolver (Mar 7, 2017)

Walter Souza said:


> Introducing Prisma Puzzle Timer 0.6:
> 
> Download: https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-timer/downloads/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.6.jar
> Project home (source code available): http://prismapuzzletimer.com/
> ...


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 10, 2017)

Is it true that yuxin timer cannot connect with this?

Btw i just found out there is a skewb scrambler available. I have always timed my skewb solves with some other timer xD. It was too well hidden!


----------



## Piyush Tiwari (Apr 10, 2017)

i cant start it please help


----------



## Mex5150 (Apr 22, 2017)

Does anybody know how to extract time and date data from the database? After running it for a few days, it wouldn't load. I tracked the problem down to the database, saved the old one and started again with a fresh clean one (everything works great again now). I can find the scramble if I open the old file in a hex editor, but don't know how to get the rest of the info.

It's only a few days worth of data, so won't kill me to lose it, but it would be nice to be able to manually add it to the current set-up.


~Mex


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 26, 2017)

It'd be so nice to edit the scramble when addind a solution. If I do for example a 2x2 pb here during a weekly comp, I'd like to save it to the timer with the real scramble.

And still: can yuxin timer connect to this? I'm not too eager to buy a timer if I need to input the times manually then...


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 26, 2017)

Mex5150 said:


> Does anybody know how to extract time and date data from the database? After running it for a few days, it wouldn't load. I tracked the problem down to the database, saved the old one and started again with a fresh clean one (everything works great again now). I can find the scramble if I open the old file in a hex editor, but don't know how to get the rest of the info.
> 
> It's only a few days worth of data, so won't kill me to lose it, but it would be nice to be able to manually add it to the current set-up.
> 
> ...


It's tricky but it's possible. Took me ages to figure out.

You need to do some command line stuff to run a SQL command on the database. First, download H2 database. I don't use Windows so I use the platform independent installer, which has a jar file called h2-latest.jar

Create a file called csvwrite.sql with the following content

```
call csvwrite('dump.csv', 'SELECT * FROM public.solution INNER JOIN public.category ON public.solution.category_id=public.category.category_id');
```
Then you need to call the script. The easiest way is to probably put all the files you need in the same folder then open the command window in the folder, and run the following command

```
java -cp h2-latest.jar org.h2.tools.RunScript -url jdbc:h2:puzzletimer.h2.db -user sa -driver org.h2.Driver -script csvwrite.sql
```

The catch is that the output only has the start and end timestamps for each solve, so you'll need to subtract one from the other to get the time. You can do this easily in Excel or whatever you're comfortable in.


----------



## Mex5150 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi,


AlphaSheep said:


> It's tricky but it's possible. Took me ages to figure out.


Brilliant, thanks for the guidance ;^>



AlphaSheep said:


> I don't use Windows so I use the platform independent installer


Yup, same here, I've got Win7 installed on a VirtualBox in case of emergencies, but not needed it in ages. Everything worked OK under Linux, so all is good.

Thanks again ;^>


----------



## Michael DeLaRosa (Aug 17, 2017)

Is there a link to a working Mac version of this timer? I can't seem to get it to work on my computer.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello Walter,
I am just wondering how to install a .jar file. I have Java runtime installed
Thx
Destiny


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 5, 2018)

Destiny said:


> Hello Walter,
> I am just wondering how to install a .jar file. I have Java runtime installed
> Thx
> Destiny


You don't need to install a jar file. Usually you can just run it on Windows. If you can't then it's possible that the file association hasn't been established. Right click the jar file and see if Java Runtime appears in the Open With menu. If not, reinstalling the Java Runtime Environment often fixes this.

If not, there are more instructions here:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/394616/running-jar-file-on-windows


----------



## Limip (Aug 14, 2018)

How to execute????


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 14, 2018)

Limip said:


> How to execute



On the first post, download the programm. Make sure you have the correct Java version for your OS installed. Get the file in it's own folder and execute the jar file


----------



## Adam Smith (Aug 21, 2018)

Good timer, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigballerstatus (Feb 24, 2019)

cq


Walter Souza said:


> Introducing Prisma Puzzle Timer 0.6:
> 
> Download: https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-timer/downloads/PrismaPuzzleTimer0.6.jar
> Project home (source code available): http://prismapuzzletimer.com/
> ...


 can i connect a qj timer to this?


----------



## Andriy Peleshchyshyn (Jul 7, 2019)

Will support for 11x11x11 ever be added?


----------



## ichcubegerne (Aug 7, 2019)

Is anyone able to work on Prisma? I would like to see it giving Ao50 and take the 5% rule for averages, instead of the best and worst result rule. Also a WCA skewb scrambler would be nice^^


----------

